#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-05-21
<superm1> DaveMorris, ping
<defendguin> hey irw is just returning to the new line when i run it instead of waiting for input
<defendguin> lircd starts and i ca see it in the output of ps ax but after i run irw it disappears from the output of ps ax
<defendguin>  4901 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/lircd --device=/dev/lirc0   this device doesn't exist
<defendguin> nevermind i got it figured out
<superm1> hi DaveMorris
<superm1> and Daviey
<defendguin> damn
<defendguin> something is wrong with my lirc device
<superm1> defendguin, whats happening?
<defendguin> it was working then all of a sudden it stopped working
<defendguin> i have a pvr 150
<defendguin> i switched the audio out put from the onboard card to the SB live card
<defendguin> and now the ir receiver doesn't seem to pick up anything
<superm1> sounds like you likely jostled the cable
<superm1> or something to that extent
<defendguin> yeah ive plugged and replugged
<defendguin> i guess its very touchy
<superm1> :(
<superm1> make sure the card is seated correctly
<superm1> wouldnt hurt to reseat it
<defendguin> 4452 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/lircd --device=/dev/lirc0 --device=/dev/lirc0   is that supposed to be listed twice?
<defendguin> seems funny
<superm1> it wont matter for this, but no one time is enough
<superm1> this is one of those things you have to remind yourself - you didnt change anything *software wise.  don't try to fix the software configuration that you had working.
<defendguin> yeah
<defendguin> i figured something software wise might be up though because the SB live card wasn't working and it started working
<defendguin> :-D  you were right though
<defendguin> it was about .05 mm out of the socket
<defendguin> i'll have to remember that next time
<defendguin> superm1: are you at all involved in the ubuntu media center project?
<superm1> defendguin, Nope
<superm1> just mythbuntu and ubuntu-mythtv
<defendguin> its too bad mythtv won't be taking advantage of any nice compiz eye candy
<superm1> it will have its on opengl stuff though
<superm1> come 0.21
<superm1> that you won't need a card with composite to take advantage of
<defendguin> last time i asked in #mythtv they said "NO"
<superm1> ah
<defendguin> and mythtv needs to be gnome-ified
<superm1> well its a qt app
<superm1> so i dont see taht happening anytime in the near future
<defendguin> i doesn't need to use GTK but they have some many damn options  it needs to be simplified
<superm1> oh there is a svn branch that has that for a goal
<defendguin> and if you try going through all the setups with a remote it just sucks
<superm1> agreed though
<superm1> there are a few branches that starteed from SoC projects
<superm1> but i dont know what has been committed to trunk as of yet
<defendguin> superm1: one last issue im having.  in the program guide in the top right it says loading preview in the top right corner  in the top left is the preview but something is wrong with the preview.  it has 3 smaller previews of the same channel in the same frame as the large preview
<superm1> i've seen something like that with a buggy graphics driver
<superm1> but never elsewise
<defendguin> maybe i need to switch to the nvidia driver
<superm1> nv driver?
<defendguin> im already using the nv driver i think
<superm1> well yes switch to nvidia
<superm1> its night and day difference
<superm1> especially with the improvements you can get with opengl vsync
<superm1> and opengl menus and stuff
<defendguin> hahaha its using the vesa driver
<defendguin> no wonder
<defendguin> i installed the server edition instead of the desktop
<defendguin> is that in the restricted drivers package?
<superm1> there is a link in the guide explaining how to switch
<superm1> ( http://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV )
<defendguin> i noticed
<defendguin> there is something wrong with this page
<defendguin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV/Install/WhatNext/Feisty?action=show&redirect=MythTV%2FInstall%2FWhatNext%2FFesity#head-9562662ba6464e40b7a094b8b06c778dfa7b7234  when clicking on the links in the contents it doesn't take me anywhere
<superm1> just scroll instead
<defendguin> yeah but that doesn't make it less broken
<superm1> it happened because of the large amount of nested includes we use
<superm1> there is a bug in moin moin
<superm1> the wiki software running h.u.c
<superm1> but i mean if you scroll down, all of the content is on that page explaining how to get to it
<defendguin> lol i know   :-)
<defendguin> for nvidia i append this libXvMCNVIDIA_dynamic.so.1  and not replace the libXvMC.so.1  thats is already there?
<superm1> for xvmc, you just edit the file in /etc
<superm1> /etc/X11/XvMCConfig
<defendguin> i just commented out the original line and added that one then saved and restarted gdm
<superm1> shouldnt be much more to it
<defendguin> great the preview is right where it is supposed to be
<superm1> good
<defendguin> is the osd supposed to look better using this method?
<superm1> if you turn on xvmc, the osd is going to look b/w
<superm1> you only really need xvmc for hidef stuff
<defendguin> oh
<defendguin> changing the paint method from qt to opengl doesn't make a difference
<superm1> you have to restart the frontend
<superm1> you'll see the difference
<defendguin> ok
<defendguin> hmmm looks the same still
<superm1> u will see menu faiding and such
<superm1> when it is on
<defendguin> doesn't look like it.  is there some commandline way i can check to see if it is on?
<defendguin> oh yeah it does fade between screens
<superm1> its just turning it on in that menu
<defendguin> i thought it would fade a little bit between menu selections or something
<superm1> its just a small change taht it really does
<superm1> 0.21 will introduce a whole lot more
<defendguin> i doubt that will go back into fesity  though
<superm1> well depends when it is released
<superm1> i'll do a backport of course
<defendguin> :-D
<defendguin> who needs to redo their dvr every 6 months?  heh
<superm1> well it should only be a matter of upgrading packages
<defendguin> well i'll look forward to it then
<defendguin> funny i thought the performance on this box would be bad because i only have 512MB
<superm1> oh i've done a hidef frontend *netboot* on 512
<defendguin> netboot?
<superm1> for network cards supporting it, they can receive pxe information from the dhcp lease
<superm1> and then that points it where to grab the kernel image
<superm1> via tftp
<superm1> and then mount the filesystem over nfs
<defendguin> interesting
<superm1> makes for a quiet frontend
<superm1> since no hard drive
<superm1> and if done right, you can easily add more frontends to a network
<superm1> with little to no work
<superm1> i would have done a page describing how i got everything prepared for it, but wouldnt remember all the steps i had to go through
<defendguin> i just use this one box no need to have several computers running when one can do the job
<superm1> so not for you then
<superm1> its esp nice for me since my main frontend died a few weeks ago
<superm1> bad mobo
<superm1> soi  was able to take my desktop to the living room
<defendguin> ouch
<superm1> go in the bios and make it netboot
<superm1> and everything worked immediately
<superm1> no reconfiguration or anything
<defendguin> wow
<superm1> different arch's different graphics cards
<superm1> different sound cards
<superm1> (intel vs amd), (sb audigy vs onboard)
<superm1> i was shocked myself :)
<defendguin> i think the UI has lots of bad defaults
<defendguin> like when in the program manager when you press a number the selector should switch to that number
<defendguin> when you hit the ok button it should just take you to the channel not ask you if you want to record the show
<defendguin> if someone wants to record it they can hit the record button
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mythtv.log
<Daviey> DaveMorris, how did the conversion go in the end?
<DaveMorris> find
<DaveMorris> *fine
<DaveMorris> took about 2-3hrs to copy it all, then swapped the drivers and changes the fstab to reflect the different fs
<DaveMorris> I'm not sure what to do with my new backend, do I create it as a slave for the 400Mhz backend one?
<Daviey> hmm
<Daviey> superm1 has two backends
<DaveMorris> or do I make it my main backend and retire the 400Mhz one which seems to work fine still.  Esp since there isn't a new version of mythbuntu out for feisty
<Daviey> Why not take the 400mhz out of it all together?
<DaveMorris> I prob will use the 400 for testing etc
<Daviey> good idea sailor
<DaveMorris> the 400 one is just quieter
<Daviey> I broke the AGP slot on my spare server :(
<DaveMorris> clumsy )
<DaveMorris> ;)
<DaveMorris> I need some more rackmount cases to tidy my place up
<Daviey> rackmount cases?!
<Daviey> hehe - i have two normal towers in the loft.  And one tower in the lounge :)
<DaveMorris> yeah, I've got a cabinet, with patch pannel, 1 rackmount switch (green network), 1 rackmount hub (orange), 8port kvm swtich sitting on a shelf, 1U dual mini-itx case (FW and xen host), 4U backup server, 4U current xen host) then 3 or 4 towers stacked below not doing anything.  My desktop, tower in lounge for mythbackend, mini-itx myth frontend in lounge, bro's winXP desktop
<Daviey> You've got a professional setup
<Daviey> My 'switch' is 15 :)
<Daviey> At serves upto about 8 hosts IIRC
<DaveMorris> i picked up alot of it on ebay
<DaveMorris> over the last 3 year
<DaveMorris> *s
<DaveMorris> I got the 2 4U cases from Loudmouthman
<DaveMorris> and I needed to do it to claim back some space in my bedroom
<Daviey> I really want to make my garage into a server room...  easier than climbing into the loft
<DaveMorris> yeah the only expensive part is the cabinet
<Daviey> I have an old cabinet with a glass door that i was thinking of using
<DaveMorris> yeah you can buy the raqckmount stripping from maplins
<DaveMorris> and make your own
<superm1> Daviey,
<Daviey> doh
<DaveMorris> too slow :P
<Daviey> How long did i miss him by?
<DaveMorris> 82 seconds
<Daviey> no way!
<Daviey> that's gutting
<DaveMorris> (16:13:13) superm1 left the room (quit: "Leaving").
<DaveMorris> (16:14:35) Daviey: doh
<Daviey> ah well... probably be here when he gets back :)
<superm1> DaveMorris, u there?
<DaveMorris> yep
<DaveMorris> superm1: yeah
<superm1> Hey DaveMorris
<superm1> just wanted to see how the look was going?
<superm1> (and) add one more thing to check out
<DaveMorris> been busy, so all I've managed to do is download mythoppix
<superm1> ah okay
<DaveMorris> I'm on holiday next week so I can def do it then
<superm1> you mean knoppmyth
<superm1> okay, well i've been making a significant progress in ubiquity lately
<superm1> one more thing to add to the list
<DaveMorris> which is?
<superm1> check out how they are handling device name changes
<superm1> i think its by some init script that forces a module unload
<superm1> and reload
<superm1> of all supported devices
<superm1> which if that's all it is, just a matter of adding such a script to our build script
<superm1> (and eventually to a debian package)
<superm1> Daviey,  are you there?
<Daviey> yes
<Daviey> sorry, stapped away for a min
<superm1> Okay Daviey got something else for you
<Daviey> good stuff
<superm1> in the build script, an awfully large amount of files are created
<superm1> by cat > file < EOF magic
<Daviey> yes
<superm1> these need to be moved into a debian package
<superm1> that we will submit to revu
<Daviey> okay... i'll literally put them as shell files in a deb?
<superm1> preferably something like mythbuntu-live
<superm1> well i'm thinking the ones that are created say in /etc
<superm1> that way when ubiquity finishes, it can purge the package
<Daviey> okay... i'll look into that tonight :)
<superm1> and take the necessary ones with it
<superm1> i forsee several technical difficulties with it, but it's gotta be done somehow
<superm1> i'm thinking then too, mythbuntu-live will install all the applications that are done by apt-get install
<superm1> or something to that effect
<Daviey> I'll start by stripping all the cat > files out... then see where it leads me
<superm1> k
<superm1> well all but the one going into /tmp :)
<superm1> because that queues up all the magic
<Daviey> okay
<superm1> i'm making some good progress on ubiquity so, in the near future this will become big trouble otherwise
<Daviey> I'm really concerned with a new upstream version of ubiquity
<Daviey> as far as i can see, i'm has to be a complete fork
<Daviey> merging changes is going to be hellish
<superm1> well it all depends on how much changes upstream
<Daviey> I had another idea earlier
<superm1> ya?
<Daviey> Set up some simple gtk apps for configuring after installation
<superm1> some like pygtk such apps
<superm1> that can be used in the admin session
<Daviey> yeah
<superm1> yea i like that
<Daviey> Thought about seriously looking into lirc recorder
<superm1> well the big problem with that is the drastic changes u-m-c is going to be doing with lirc
<Daviey> i know the MC team are also doing that - but they have a huge work load, so thought i'd thrash something out quickly, that we can ship
<superm1> you thinking to record during ubiquity?
<superm1> or post install
<Daviey> post install
<Daviey> I think the least we have in ubiquity the bettter
<superm1> okay that's doable
<Daviey> especially when it's stuff that could change after install
<Daviey> don't want to maintain too many codebases
<superm1> well that is a double edged sword really
<superm1> because you want as much done in the same place
<superm1> but you dont want too much to manage
<superm1> but your right, post configuration applications are just as important
<Daviey> I thought, on ubiquity finishing it's magic - bring up a menu that forks out to other apps
<superm1> like a mythbuntu control center or something to that effect
<Daviey> "mythbuntu control centRE"  - i like that :)
<superm1> haha you uk folk,
<Daviey> heh
<superm1> well i think the most ideal way is to have the two code bases though, ask the questions first during install.  when they start the admin session, then they have this control panel that can be used to change anything that was done during install and some more
<superm1> because forking during ubiquity is a little messy
<superm1> it's bad enough that atm we will need to do it with mythtv-setup....
<Daviey> just shelling out to "mythbuntu control centre" ;)
<superm1> well mock together what you can here, i really like this idea
<Daviey> Or.   After reboot loads "mythbuntu control centre" until user ticks - settings done; start mythfrontend from now on
<superm1> there you go.
<Daviey> hometime - catch you later
<superm1> k
<superm1> later
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mythtv.log
<superm1> keescook, you had mentioned that you might have some hardware that andrew and I will be able to use at ulive.  Do you know what hardware?
<keescook> oh!  right, let me check on that, one second...
<superm1> :), we're supposed to be getting our HD HomeRuns' that silicon dust sponsored us this week
<keescook> oooh, very nice!
<keescook> hm, my buddy will be out of town during the conference; perhaps I can put something together.  what did you want to have handy?
<superm1> well i have to discus with andrew yet, but the most ideal situation would be a system that we can just bring a hard drive over to and pop in i think
<superm1> for presentation purposes
<superm1> so as to not have to bring a whole system over
<keescook> that's pretty tied to the tuner, etc, though, isn't it?
<keescook> i mean if you just want to demo software, you could put it on a laptop.  :)
<rogue780|mythsvr> howdy
<keescook> rogue780|mythsvr: hiya
<keescook> superm1: dang.  how'd you score the hdhomeruns?  I've been meaning to get one of those.
<superm1> keescook, i sent a mail over to the guys at silicon dust
<superm1> and explained what we were going to be doing
<superm1> and they were more than happy to send us each one
<superm1> especially with the good PR we'll be giving them
<superm1> Well then again, considering that we will be having an external tuner to do demos with, a laptop might just work
<keescook> okay, well, let me know; I might be able to swing something.
<keescook> and ask the silicon dust guys if they've got a spare for me.  ;)
<superm1> hehe
<superm1> well i'm not sure we'll be keeping them
<superm1> i'll have to see whta the note in the box says when it arrives
<keescook> not that my current poor hardware could even manage HD playback.  :P
<superm1> keescook, you'd be surprised what you can do with nvidia cards and xvmc
<superm1> but for the purposes of this, I think we need to make sure the computer we have is much more powerful then necessary
* keescook nods
<superm1> keescook, how is HD reception in that area though?
<superm1> didn't really think about that factor yet -
<keescook> it's pretty good, actually.  I'm little worried about what it'll be like inside the conference center, though... lots of steel
<superm1> well if it comes down to it, we can do some recordings saturday night from the hotel
<superm1> and just show some prerecorded content
<superm1> keescook, writing the mail right now, would you have a spare nvidia card or ram or drive or anything to that effect sitting around that might be beneficial toward this?
<keescook> yeah, I should be able to have at least an nvidia sitting around.  I should be able to find drives if needed too
<superm1> Ok. i'll see what andrew has for using a laptop - that would be totally ideal for this though really thinking about it.
* keescook nods
<superm1> okay keescook i'll let you know what comes of this.  The general format of these presentations (in the past) is just a OOo.org presentation i'd imagine with some talk, and possibly a live demo right?
<keescook> yup, that's how it's been for OSCON stuff
<superm1> okay, shouldnt be too bad then.  keescook one more thing to poke about, and then i need to get back to work :)  Could you poke another person in -motu when you get a moment about mythbuntu-artwork-usplash?  I tried a couple of ppl the last few days but haven't been able to get anyone free
<keescook> superm1: sure, I'll give it a shot.
<superm1> okay thx keescook !  have a good day, catch ya later
<keescook> cya!
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-05-22
<superm1> Daviey, you still here?
<Daviey> yep
<superm1> so do you want to elaborate a little more about what you had in mind with mythbuntu control centre?
<Daviey> I started looking at a proof of concept
<Daviey> When thing it should really have is "Record a new remote"
<Daviey> I thought for v1 - it could just be a bash script
<Daviey> hey jono
<jono> hey
<Daviey> Did you have any joy switching channel ownership?
<superm1> well best off would be python i think actually, because then you can expand it into pygtk
<Daviey> true, but i looked into pylirc
<Daviey> and it might not fullfill our requirements
<Daviey> All the references i have found makes it sound like, it's only for adding hooks to apps for premade lircrc files
<superm1> what is pylirc?
<superm1> havent even heard of it
<Daviey> python lirc
<Daviey> :)
<Daviey> http://pylirc.mccabe.nu/
<Daviey> Need to play with it some-more - started with a gtk interface..
<Daviey> Then though bah - need to make a working console version first
<Daviey> Trouble is - not a recent deb file for current python-version
<Daviey> so currently need to add it from binary tar
<superm1> well that module would be ideal for adding control support ot mythbuntu control centre, but you could still do the control centre without it
<superm1> and just require mosue support for now
<superm1> i guess the very first thing that came to mind when you mentioned this idea to me in the first place was gnome control center
<Daviey> no - your missunderstanding me
<superm1> guess so :)
<Daviey> don't want to 'control' M.C.S with remote - want the option to record a 'new' remote
<Daviey> ie gnerate lircrc file
<superm1> okay
<superm1> thats just one function of it though the way i'm understanding it
<Daviey> In many ways - unless people are using the 'nova' remote (silver) - then i feel they may be better to record their own config's
<Daviey> as many i have come across are hit and miss
<superm1> i see
<Daviey> with this app - i'm hoping it should take 10 seconds to record a new remote
<Daviey> ie, press each button when prompted
<Daviey> That's why i thought it might be bettter to make v1 with bash
<Daviey> as the 'tools' are already there :)
<superm1> well Daviey before you start this, maybe do you want to talk to the UMC guys, and make sure that the way its implemented its still compatible with the way they do lirc in the future?
<Daviey> good plan - do they use irc?
<superm1> hm
<superm1> jono do you know?
<Daviey> -> do the ubuntu media centre guys use IRC/
<Daviey> he's off with the ducks methinks
<Daviey> superm1, have you seen the UMC's logo?
<Daviey> https://librarian.launchpad.net/7393572/umc-mugshot.png
<Daviey> funky eh?
<superm1> haha
<Daviey> might have to bang off an email to ArnaudQuette
<superm1> thats actually kinda cool i think
<Daviey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RemoteControls
<superm1> well best bet i think
<superm1> is to join that mailing list
<superm1> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuMediaCenterTeam
<Daviey> http://itooktheredpill.dyndns.org/images/dvbremote.png   <-   :)
<superm1> That looks pretty straightforward
<superm1> as long as you can handle all those changes being reflected across multiple apps
<Daviey> I didn't know some dvb-t remotes have their mapping hardcoded in the kernel
<Daviey> (that link above isn't my app)
<superm1> several i2c ones do
<superm1> the idea is that lirc-i2c will be eventually phased out i think
<Daviey> I didn't know that - how stupid
<superm1> well if you provide a kernel interface for changing buttons, no big deal i dont think
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> keescook, you had mentioned that you might have some hardware that andrew and I will be able to use at ulive.  Do you know what hardware?
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> oh!  right, let me check on that, one second...
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> :), we're supposed to be getting our HD HomeRuns' that silicon dust sponsored us this week
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> oooh, very nice!
<rogue780|mythsvr> * UMPiloto has quit ("Clap on! , Clap off! Clap@#&$NO CARRIER")
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> hm, my buddy will be out of town during the conference; perhaps I can put something together.  what did you want to have handy?
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> well i have to discus with andrew yet, but the most ideal situation would be a system that we can just bring a hard drive over to and pop in i think
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> for presentation purposes
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> so as to not have to bring a whole system over
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> that's pretty tied to the tuner, etc, though, isn't it?
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> i mean if you just want to demo software, you could put it on a laptop.  :)
<rogue780|mythsvr> <rogue780|mythsvr> howdy
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> keescook, you had mentioned that you might have some hardware that andrew and I will be able to use at ulive.  Do you know what hardware?
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> oh!  right, let me check on that, one second...
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> :), we're supposed to be getting our HD HomeRuns' that silicon dust sponsored us this week
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> oooh, very nice!
<rogue780|mythsvr> * UMPiloto has quit ("Clap on! , Clap off! Clap@#&$NO CARRIER")
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> hm, my buddy will be out of town during the conference; perhaps I can put something together.  what did you want to have handy?
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> well i have to discus with andrew yet, but the most ideal situation would be a system that we can just bring a hard drive over to and pop in i think
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> for presentation purposes
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> so as to not have to bring a whole system over
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> that's pretty tied to the tuner, etc, though, isn't it?
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> i mean if you just want to demo software, you could put it on a laptop.  :)
<rogue780|mythsvr> <rogue780|mythsvr> howdy
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> keescook, you had mentioned that you might have some hardware that andrew and I will be able to use at ulive.  Do you know what hardware?
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> oh!  right, let me check on that, one second...
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> :), we're supposed to be getting our HD HomeRuns' that silicon dust sponsored us this week
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> oooh, very nice!
<rogue780|mythsvr> * UMPiloto has quit ("Clap on! , Clap off! Clap@#&$NO CARRIER")
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> hm, my buddy will be out of town during the conference; perhaps I can put something together.  what did you want to have handy?
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> well i have to discus with andrew yet, but the most ideal situation would be a system that we can just bring a hard drive over to and pop in i think
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> for presentation purposes
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> so as to not have to bring a whole system over
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> that's pretty tied to the tuner, etc, though, isn't it?
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> i mean if you just want to demo software, you could put it on a laptop.  :)
<rogue780|mythsvr> <rogue780|mythsvr> howdy
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> keescook, you had mentioned that you might have some hardware that andrew and I will be able to use at ulive.  Do you know what hardware?
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> oh!  right, let me check on that, one second...
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> :), we're supposed to be getting our HD HomeRuns' that silicon dust sponsored us this week
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> oooh, very nice!
<rogue780|mythsvr> * UMPiloto has quit ("Clap on! , Clap off! Clap@#&$NO CARRIER")
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> hm, my buddy will be out of town during the conference; perhaps I can put something together.  what did you want to have handy?
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> well i have to discus with andrew yet, but the most ideal situation would be a system that we can just bring a hard drive over to and pop in i think
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> for presentation purposes
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> so as to not have to bring a whole system over
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> that's pretty tied to the tuner, etc, though, isn't it?
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> i mean if you just want to demo software, you could put it on a laptop.  :)
<rogue780|mythsvr> <rogue780|mythsvr> howdy
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> keescook, you had mentioned that you might have some hardware that andrew and I will be able to use at ulive.  Do you know what hardware?
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> oh!  right, let me check on that, one second...
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> :), we're supposed to be getting our HD HomeRuns' that silicon dust sponsored us this week
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> oooh, very nice!
<rogue780|mythsvr> * UMPiloto has quit ("Clap on! , Clap off! Clap@#&$NO CARRIER")
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> hm, my buddy will be out of town during the conference; perhaps I can put something together.  what did you want to have handy?
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> well i have to discus with andrew yet, but the most ideal situation would be a system that we can just bring a hard drive over to and pop in i think
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> for presentation purposes
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> so as to not have to bring a whole system over
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> that's pretty tied to the tuner, etc, though, isn't it?
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> i mean if you just want to demo software, you could put it on a laptop.  :)
<rogue780|mythsvr> <rogue780|mythsvr> howdy
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> keescook, you had mentioned that you might have some hardware that andrew and I will be able to use at ulive.  Do you know what hardware?
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> oh!  right, let me check on that, one second...
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> :), we're supposed to be getting our HD HomeRuns' that silicon dust sponsored us this week
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> oooh, very nice!
<rogue780|mythsvr> * UMPiloto has quit ("Clap on! , Clap off! Clap@#&$NO CARRIER")
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> hm, my buddy will be out of town during the conference; perhaps I can put something together.  what did you want to have handy?
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> well i have to discus with andrew yet, but the most ideal situation would be a system that we can just bring a hard drive over to and pop in i think
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> for presentation purposes
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> so as to not have to bring a whole system over
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> that's pretty tied to the tuner, etc, though, isn't it?
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> i mean if you just want to demo software, you could put it on a laptop.  :)
<rogue780|mythsvr> <rogue780|mythsvr> howdy
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> keescook, you had mentioned that you might have some hardware that andrew and I will be able to use at ulive.  Do you know what hardware?
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> oh!  right, let me check on that, one second...
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> :), we're supposed to be getting our HD HomeRuns' that silicon dust sponsored us this week
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> oooh, very nice!
<rogue780|mythsvr> * UMPiloto has quit ("Clap on! , Clap off! Clap@#&$NO CARRIER")
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> hm, my buddy will be out of town during the conference; perhaps I can put something together.  what did you want to have handy?
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> well i have to discus with andrew yet, but the most ideal situation would be a system that we can just bring a hard drive over to and pop in i think
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> for presentation purposes
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> so as to not have to bring a whole system over
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> that's pretty tied to the tuner, etc, though, isn't it?
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> i mean if you just want to demo software, you could put it on a laptop.  :)
<rogue780|mythsvr> <rogue780|mythsvr> howdy
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> keescook, you had mentioned that you might have some hardware that andrew and I will be able to use at ulive.  Do you know what hardware?
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> oh!  right, let me check on that, one second...
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> :), we're supposed to be getting our HD HomeRuns' that silicon dust sponsored us this week
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> oooh, very nice!
<rogue780|mythsvr> * UMPiloto has quit ("Clap on! , Clap off! Clap@#&$NO CARRIER")
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> hm, my buddy will be out of town during the conference; perhaps I can put something together.  what did you want to have handy?
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> well i have to discus with andrew yet, but the most ideal situation would be a system that we can just bring a hard drive over to and pop in i think
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> for presentation purposes
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> so as to not have to bring a whole system over
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> that's pretty tied to the tuner, etc, though, isn't it?
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> i mean if you just want to demo software, you could put it on a laptop.  :)
<rogue780|mythsvr> <rogue780|mythsvr> howdy
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> keescook, you had mentioned that you might have some hardware that andrew and I will be able to use at ulive.  Do you know what hardware?
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> oh!  right, let me check on that, one second...
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> :), we're supposed to be getting our HD HomeRuns' that silicon dust sponsored us this week
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> oooh, very nice!
<rogue780|mythsvr> * UMPiloto has quit ("Clap on! , Clap off! Clap@#&$NO CARRIER")
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> hm, my buddy will be out of town during the conference; perhaps I can put something together.  what did you want to have handy?
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> well i have to discus with andrew yet, but the most ideal situation would be a system that we can just bring a hard drive over to and pop in i think
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> for presentation purposes
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> so as to not have to bring a whole system over
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> that's pretty tied to the tuner, etc, though, isn't it?
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> i mean if you just want to demo software, you could put it on a laptop.  :)
<rogue780|mythsvr> <rogue780|mythsvr> howdy
<superm1> rogue780|mythsvr, ?
<keescook> dejavu
<superm1> haha keescook
<superm1> i was on the phone and heard my laptop start beeping crazily
<superm1> and saw all that
<keescook> yeah, my IRC client lit up like an xmas tree.  :)
<keescook> anyway, off to bed.  :)
<superm1> night
<Daviey> DaveMorris, ping
<DaveMorris> hey
<DaveMorris> Daviey: pong
<Daviey> arg... lost my clipboard now
<Daviey> How about this as a new frontend :) http://www.digitimes.com/Images/2007/04/19/2046_r.jpg
<DaveMorris> looks nice, prices?
<Daviey> don't think price is announced yet
<Daviey> 'pico-itx'
<DaveMorris> what are the specs?
<Daviey> 1 GHz Via C7
<Daviey> one SO-DIMM slot, a combination of IDE and SATA connectors, 10/100Mbps Ethernet and onboard sound is Sound Blaster Pro-compatible including a 7.1
<DaveMorris> vga out or has it got component headers?
<Daviey> vga
<Daviey> but! 10cm x 7.2cm
<DaveMorris> nice and small
<Daviey> That's smaller than some COTS routers
<Daviey> I'm wrong - has s-video
<Daviey> http://www.mini-itx.com/2007/04/21/via-define-pico-itx-with-vt6047-reference-design
<Daviey> DaveMorris, you use a mini-itx?
<DaveMorris> yep
<Daviey> Quiet / case?
<Hugolp> DaveMorris:  what so do you use in the mini-itx?
<DaveMorris> Hugolp: what do you mean?
<Hugolp> what linux distro do you use in your mini-itx system?
<DaveMorris> ubuntu
<DaveMorris> and smoothwall
<Hugolp> and how does it handle mythtv?
<DaveMorris> fine, I have 1 running a frontend, with hardware decoding the cpu sits at around 95% idle
<DaveMorris> I've got TV-OUT over composite video to a PAL TV, along with digtial sound via coxial to my amp
<Hugolp> what procesor does it have?
<DaveMorris> 1.5Ghz C5 I think
<DaveMorris> let me check
<DaveMorris>  VIA Esther processor 1500MHz
<DaveMorris> http://www.via.com.tw/en/products/mainboards/motherboards.jsp?motherboard_id=399 is the board I have
<DaveMorris> C7 cpu
<Hugolp> ok let me check
<Hugolp> oh, its got mpeg-2 acceleration, that might be why it can handle mythtv so good
<Hugolp> how much are those?
<DaveMorris> are you in PAL or NTSC?
<Hugolp> I am guessing youll need a fan for the procesor
<Hugolp> I am from Barcelona so PAL
<DaveMorris> for the faster ones, but its tiny
<DaveMorris> you planning on using the TV-OUT or vga out?
<DaveMorris> 140 inc VAT in the uk
<Daviey> with funky case?
<DaveMorris> nope, only the board and cpu :(
<Hugolp> DaveMorris:  I would like dvi but vga would do
<Hugolp> it looks really good but its expensive
<DaveMorris> Hugolp: The next version has dvi I think
<Hugolp> I think Ill wait a year or two to get into mini-itx systems
<DaveMorris> yeah the EPIA EX has dvi and component video output
<DaveMorris> but I don't know what the support is like on them
<Daviey> buy me one - and i'll find out for you
<DaveMorris> hahah
<superm1> mornin guys
<Daviey> hey
<Daviey> Need a new diff for splash
<superm1> yup...
<superm1> this has been like a 1.5 month review now huh?
<Daviey> Well my one was initially uploaded March 11th
<Daviey> Something as important as this does need to be perfect...
<Daviey> </sarcasim>
<Daviey> Advocating... Yes, No, Yes, No
<superm1> the thing is, all the packages that i've been referencing have things that have been mentioned here broken
<Daviey> exactly!  Same as the one i initally uploaded
<superm1> okay got a new one up
<Daviey> good stuff
<Daviey> I nearly made a diff - but wasn't sure if a) stepping on toes | b) weather REVU would mind
<Daviey> then you turned up - so just didn't bother
<superm1> well when its something that is just that simple, i'm not sure why crimsun didn't just do it and upload
<Daviey> (i thought that aswell)
<Daviey> but.... "they'll never learn"
<Daviey> superm1, ubuntuwire jabber server down?
<superm1> i've stopped logging in to it lately
<superm1> no idea
<superm1> because things were always slow or not working right for me
<superm1> Daviey, if you want to take over the unofficial themes package go for it
<Daviey> shame... idea had potential
<superm1> its gotta be broken into lots of smaller packages now
<Daviey> why?!
<superm1> according to discussion in -motu
<superm1> because a 90 meg source package is too big
<Daviey> arg!
<superm1> i was thinking it might be more worthwhile to just wget the sources
<superm1> as needed
<Daviey> how big is openoffice src package?!
<superm1> haha
<superm1> and build-depend on wget
<superm1> or curl
<Daviey> that's kinda nasty tho
<Daviey> don't you think?
<superm1> and then produce lots of resultant binary packages
<superm1> and one metapackage
<superm1> like community-themes
<superm1> that depended on those
<Daviey> How about a package for each theme - then a meta package for them all?
<superm1> well that would be the idea
<superm1> but i was thinking it might just be easier with a single source package
<superm1> and the other thing is that the syth-* themes need to be taken out for the time being
<superm1> until licensing is updated
<superm1> that was the big thing that they caught
<Daviey> k
<Daviey> I think grabbing the src's via wget is horrible tho
<Daviey> It would have to hosted on our server
<Daviey> and then - if our server goes down, so does the package
<superm1> well they'd be on the server's that were out there hosting currently
<superm1> but your right
<Daviey> If juski decides to move the location of his tar - breaks the pck
<superm1> well then i guess lots of binary packages is the only way to really go
<superm1> and lots of src packages
<Daviey> :(
<superm1> but the packaging can be nearly identical for each one
<Daviey> Very demoralising packaging eh?
<superm1> probably just a different debian/copyright for each
<Daviey> I should be able to just cut down the current package's rules?  don't need to start from scratch?
<superm1> yea that should be fine
<Daviey> Where did the day go? It's 4:00pm already...
<Cyberdance> hi! i've installed mythtv but i do not see anything at all... i have got a pretty old Hauppauge WinTV DVB-s. I have imported a channel list but the screen remains dark... anybody could help me please?
<Cyberdance> backend and frontend are running on the same machine
<superm1> the only problems that were mentioned the last time around were source package size and the license for the syth* themes, so yea cutting down packaging should work out good
<Daviey> Cyberdance, Have you been able to use the DVB-S card outside myth?
<Cyberdance> Daviey: in windows, yep
<Daviey> hmm
<Daviey> Cyberdance, this is quite a good quide for getting it to work outside myth
<Daviey> http://parker1.co.uk/mythtv_ubuntu.php
<Cyberdance> For windows i have bought WinDVBlive several years ago and it still works pretty fine...
<Cyberdance> yep, i followed exactly this guide
<Daviey> Cyberdance, where the guide mentions tzap - replace with szap
<Cyberdance> ok, i'll try, thx
<Daviey> szap being for satellite
<Cyberdance> aaaaaah
<Cyberdance> tzap failed for some reason and i did not know why...
<Daviey> because tzap is for terrestrial
<Daviey> you've got satellite :)
<Cyberdance> ok... szap seems to be working
<Cyberdance> i receives lines like that: status 1f | signal c7c7 | snr e6e6 | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
<Cyberdance> Daviey: is that what it should be?
<Daviey> I think so
<Daviey> can't be bad :)
<Cyberdance> the dvbstream command that is mentioned in the guide does not really work...
<Cyberdance> dvbstream -o -ps 600 601 -qam 16 -cr 3_4 | mplayer -
<Cyberdance> it says Reading from stdin, output to stout, streaming 2 streams
<Daviey> it won't work - that's for "BBC ONE" dvd-t
<Cyberdance> oh ok
<Daviey> you'll need to find the parameters to use..
<Daviey> I can't really help with that - i've never used dvb-s
<Cyberdance> ic...
<Daviey> google might help tho
<superm1> Daviey, I'm not sure if you started already with packing up files into a package in the build script, but I added another last night
<superm1> (word of warning)
<Daviey> arg
<Daviey> no i haven
<Daviey> 't will do later tonight
<superm1> I realized it will be necessary as i was working on ubiquity stuff yesterday
<superm1> suddenly pretty busy eh :)
<Daviey> yes
* Daviey is worried he's getting RSI
<superm1> ubiquity is starting to wrap up a lot better.  The GUI is all there now, and I'm learning how to properly catch signals so that I can hide pages and control what is shown
<superm1> RSI?
<Daviey> wrist ache
<superm1> get a wrist pad, or at least invent something that will let the computer be controlled by thoughts
<superm1> at a very minimum
<Daviey> hehe
<superm1> i type faster than i think though, so i dont need one
<Cyberdance> Daviey: I can watch TV now with XINE. works fine, but MythTV remains dark
<Daviey> Cyberdance, your getting there
<Daviey> I need to go home now
<Cyberdance> np
<superm1> cya DaveMorris
<superm1> er Daviey
<Cyberdance> cu
<gardengnome> i tend to catch RSI quite easily
<gardengnome> and it sucks.
<gardengnome> :)
<superm1> tab completion.  i say DaveMorris should change his name to something like DayeMorris, so i can tab complete Daviey easier
<Daviey> yes!
<Daviey> ttfn
<DaveMorris> no
<superm1> gardengnome, how comes progress on the svn packaging ?
<Cyberdance> anyone can help me to set up mythtv correctly? my dvb-s card works with xine and szap but i would prefer mythtv
<superm1> evenin Daviey
<Daviey> hey
<Daviey> home already?
<rogue780|mythsvr> does anyone here run a setup with satellite?
<superm1> Daviey, na.  its going to be a late day for me here today
<superm1> i started a bit late
<superm1> rogue780|mythsvr, Can't say I do
<superm1> is it bad that i'm looking forward to coming home to play with ubiquity this evening more?
<superm1> and that i've been formulating ideas to try al day
<Cyberdance> yeehaw mythtv is up & running... but there are only two things that bother me: first, there are always the gnome menubar and taskbar visible which is really annoying. second, i have installed mythweb and chose several channels to be not visible. when zapping through channels in mythtv frontend all channels show up, even those that should be invisible. any ideas how to change that?
<Daviey> Cyberdance, with the first problem - Is it set to be a 'window'
<Daviey> it's a mythfrontend option
<Cyberdance> window? not that i would know...
<Cyberdance> it seems to be full screen but top and bottom are covered by these bars
<Daviey> that's odd... haven't had that problem
<Daviey> How are you starting myth?
<Cyberdance> from the menu... wait i'll check the command that is invoked when clicking the icon...
<Cyberdance> just mythfrontend
<Cyberdance> nothing else, no parameters at all
<Cyberdance> even with the -nw option it's the same
<Cyberdance> well i'll have to to some trial&error then... thx so far
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-05-23
<superm1> Cyberdance|away, that is usually caused by beryl or compiz
<superm1> running
<Cyberdance> ... which i am running ...
<superm1> Switch to metacity for the moment and it should perform as expected
<superm1> I havent heard of any workarounds at all
<superm1> similar issues happen with vlc
<superm1> full screen
<superm1> when beryl/compiz is running
<Cyberdance> that's it... so simple...
<Cyberdance> well i think i can live with that workaround
<Cyberdance> but how can i make the frontend hiding channels that are marked as invisible in mythweb?
<superm1> i usually just delete the channels from the channel line up all together, but i'm not sure what you mean by "hide"
<superm1> like parental control?
<Cyberdance> well, i've got hundrets of channels, most of them i do not need
<Cyberdance> mythtv offers an option
<Cyberdance> a field named "visible" for each channel
<Cyberdance> a checkbox, i unchecked it for the channels i do not want to see when switching through the channels
<superm1> you might need to restart the master backend for that to take effect
<Cyberdance> hm, i'll try, one second...
<superm1> (and of course the frontend too)
<Cyberdance> that's it again... well solutions are so simple...
<superm1> :)
<Cyberdance> mythtv is really great... thx a lot!
<superm1> np, enjoy
<Cyberdance> that's what i'm going to do right now... thx a lot, cu
<superm1> Daviey, further thinking about making that metapackage
<superm1> i think the idea can be taken a little further
<superm1> mythbuntu-live and mythbuntu-desktop
<superm1> mythbuntu-live would be depending on mythbuntu-desktop
<superm1> and mythbuntu-desktop would have stuff like mythtv-common vlc xorg stuff gdm stuff
<superm1> etc
<superm1> mythbuntu-live would have mythbuntu desktop, ubiquity, and anything else used only during live mode
<superm1> mythbuntu-live would depend on all plugins all backend frontend stuff too, since some of it would be removed at the end, but not all of it necessarily
<superm1> but mythbuntu-desktop would be installed at the end still
<Daviey> Hang on.. let me read that again
<superm1> k
<Daviey> hmm
<Daviey> Would mythbuntu-live need to be in universe aswell?
<superm1> both would go into universe
<superm1> (same source package)
<superm1> and some of those configuration files would then be part of mythbuntu-desktop and some mythbuntu-live
<Daviey> Do any other packages in universe depend on ubiquity?
<superm1> ubiquity-frontend-gtk and ubiquity-frontend-kde
<Daviey> - i'm having problems understanding why people would need that package outside mythbuntu install cd
<superm1> well there is no reason that they would need to
<superm1> but also there is no reason someone needs ubiquity outside of a live cd in the first place
<Daviey> Does it deserve to be in universe then?
<superm1> well if we're going to stay true to our word and release changes back into ubuntu, yes
<Daviey> okay... so from my understanding both packages would be meta?
<superm1> thats the way i'm thinking
<superm1> and we would adjust the preseed
<superm1> so that we seed into mythbuntu-desktop
<superm1> and that will then better control what packages are there after the install is done
<superm1> i'm still not 100 percent on the preseed business, but that will have to be the start
<superm1> doing it this way will also take control of what packages are installed by default out of that script, so that we can manage it by this package instead
<Daviey> voyager.imbrandon.com <- what machine is that?
<superm1> imbrandon's
<superm1> :)
<Daviey> heh
<Daviey> Was going to set up email access on mythbuntu.org
<Daviey> but MX record says voyager is dealing with mail
<Daviey> so i can't do anything :(
<superm1> i sent imbrandon an email about mail a week or two ago
<Daviey> maybe next month eh?
<superm1> not to mention our mailing list, i really dont know what the hold up can be with that
<superm1> do we need to become an official "recognized" team
<superm1> or something?
<Chir> Anyone have  a second for a lirc question?
<a5benwillis> ello?
<tgm4883> hi
<superm1> rogue780|mythsvr, your usplash was just uploaded to the archive
<superm1> expect to see her show up in gutsy
<a5benwillis> is gutsy the next ubuntu release?
<superm1> yes
<a5benwillis> ah, Im behind :-)
<superm1> not on feisty yet?
<a5benwillis> no, still on edgy
<a5benwillis> it works as my primary work os so I'm scared to change lol
<superm1> ah of course
<a5benwillis> plus I dread getting beryl working like I like it again... Really should change though. I hear the wireless support is much better?
<superm1> wireless is better, beryl is easier to set up
<superm1> codecs are easier
<superm1> mythtv support is better
<a5benwillis> I wish I could use the ubuntu packages but I have to compile from svn..... many patches and such.
<superm1> ah yes i forgot
<superm1> :)
<a5benwillis> lol
<superm1> how is that patch coming along?
<superm1> did it help?
<a5benwillis> Ive been bitten by a bad bug in Myth today
<a5benwillis> I applied it to my brothers box, plan to test it online this weekend.
<a5benwillis> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Troubleshooting:Error_was_encountered_while_displaying_video
<a5benwillis> my bug
<superm1> why is this happening to you?
<superm1> well better yet
<superm1> is it consistently happening
<superm1> over and over
<superm1> every time
<a5benwillis> wish I knew, it appears to be widespread amoung DVB users
<superm1> hm
<superm1> odd
<a5benwillis> want to see my log snippets?
<a5benwillis> http://pastebin.ca/503789
<superm1> is the file being made even?
<a5benwillis> no
<superm1> so sounds like more of a sketchy signal issue then?
<superm1> perhaps
<a5benwillis> I did see an error about the signal meter
<a5benwillis> And Im constantly getting these "2007-05-22 21:30:25.635 AutoExpire: ERROR when trying to autoexpire file: /store/mythtv/recordings/1301_20070512230054.mpg. File doesn't exist.  Database metadata will not be removed.
<a5benwillis> 2007-05-22 21:30:25.636 AutoExpire: ERROR when trying to autoexpire file: /store/mythtv/recordings/1301_20070512230055.mpg. File doesn't exist.  Database metadata will not be removed.
<a5benwillis> 2007-05-22 21:30:25.636 AutoExpire: ERROR when trying to autoexpire file: /store/mythtv/recordings/1301_20070512230056.mpg. File doesn't exist.  Database metadata will not be removed.
<a5benwillis> "
<superm1> sounds verbatim like your not getting locks on these channels
<superm1> all signs of that
<a5benwillis> well, funny thing is, Im not watching tv right now....
<a5benwillis> its sitting at the menu and nothings recording.
<superm1> well it thinks those files exist
<superm1> in the database
<superm1> you will have to manually delete them from mysql or from the show recordings screen when the live tv filter is turned off
<a5benwillis> ah, it is the same file listed every time. I'll try deleteing from the frontend
<a5benwillis> finally deleted, I just did a touch on those filenames
<superm1> that works too
<Killerkiwi> Im getting corrupt video if one show is immediately after another ie finish 7:30 start 7:30.. any ideas?
<defendguin> what does mythtv need to be able to play mp3?
<defendguin> when i scan for music i don't think it is picking up any of my music
<defendguin> i don't think it needs any gstreamer packages
<defendguin> nm i got it figured out
<imbrandon> heya gusy
<imbrandon> guys
<superm1> hey imbrandon
<imbrandon> wasup superm1
<superm1> i was wondering if i could poke about this build process again?
<superm1> err at least getting pegasus a machine account on your x86 buildd
<imbrandon> ahh yea, i just upgraded the servers this last weekend so this weekend is the "software" side
<imbrandon> yup
<imbrandon> aurora is the x86 buildd
<superm1> so will it just be a matter of you setting up an nfs mount to aurora's build space?
<superm1> and then it watches a directory for dsc's and builds from those?
<imbrandon> yup
<superm1> where will the files end up when done?
<imbrandon> and then spits them back to a diffrent dir
<superm1> in another nfs dir?
<superm1> ah
<imbrandon> yup
<superm1> will it send some other sort of notification too?
<superm1> or just spit them there
<imbrandon> if you want i can have it send mail to a list of people
<superm1> well the big thing would be to let pegasus know to run falcon update
<superm1> to update a repository with the new files
<superm1> but i'm not sure how that sort of thing could be automated
<superm1> other than a time delayed cron job
<imbrandon> ahh
<superm1> i'd imagine your buildd's q would grow too, so time delaying it might cause it to be missed out on still
<imbrandon> true, yea i can work something up
<imbrandon> shouldent be too hard
<superm1> k
<superm1> okay next thing i was going to ask about - mail addresses yet.  the MX is set to voyager.imbrandon.com.  is that your mail server that you generally use for these such sites?
<imbrandon> yup
<imbrandon> thats my mail server, i figured i could just put you on mine
<imbrandon> so you wouldent have to run your own postfix
<superm1> ah okay
<superm1> can you get those accounts that i mentioned in a mail a week or two ago set up on there then?
<imbrandon> yup i'll do that before the nights over
<superm1> k cool cool
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> notice i upgraded the server? thats my old main server, the one than handled ubuntustudio.org getting dugg without going down
<imbrandon> so it should be solid
<superm1> nice
<superm1> yea daviey mentioned it was upgraded
<imbrandon> i upgraded my main server to a core2duo
<imbrandon> :)
<superm1> i was out of town this weekend while it happened i guess :)
<imbrandon> i can add more beef too as needed to that one
<superm1> well if this handled ubuntustudio.org before, i think we'll be fine
<imbrandon> also i have a few speed improvements for drupal
<imbrandon> if you want
<superm1> sure
<imbrandon> i can do those later too
<superm1> i was going to ask how did you get those url's print so nicely?
<superm1> like /upgrading
<superm1> or /screenshots
<superm1> rather than node/X or node/Y
<imbrandon> hehe when you edit a page, its an option almost at the bottom
<imbrandon> its collapsed with as +
<imbrandon> you have to expand it and rename the page
<superm1> ah thats probably why i overlooked it
<superm1> makes the site much cleaner
<imbrandon> yea :)
<imbrandon> ubuntuwire.com and ubuntustudio.org both run drupal, i learned a bit of tricks there ;)
<superm1> ah i see
<superm1> speaking of which: daviey said ubuntuwire.com's jabber was acting wonky
<imbrandon> yea its fskin wildfire, i need to migrate it to ejabberd
<imbrandon> but been lazy
<superm1> i havent tried my account in a while
<imbrandon> i have to restart it like once a day atm
<imbrandon> kinda sucks
<superm1> if you really wanto be lazy then, make a cron job to restart it once a day
<imbrandon> thats why i turned off the signup page for the moment
<imbrandon> but existing accounts work
<imbrandon> hahah yea
<imbrandon> wanna see something funny
<imbrandon> i've been toying with
<superm1> sure
<imbrandon> k one sec
<superm1> well i think we'll be looking at a public announcement of a beta for mythbuntu in the next few weeks here.  i've got most of the work put into the ubiquity GUI that we were hoping for by first beta.  just need the backend work finished on it (which is appearing to be a mess of debconf stuff). and everything else we had planned can wait for post-beta
<imbrandon> http://www.imbrandon.com/misc/beta/
<imbrandon> cool beans, just let me know before hand so i can watch the server close incase it gets dugg too
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> try that search out
<imbrandon> i'm working on a custom ubuntu google search with the google api
<superm1> what are you including in the pages?
<superm1> ubuntuforums and h.u.c
<superm1> and w.u.c and what else?
<imbrandon> wiki planet ubuntuforums ubuntuguide
<imbrandon> umm
<imbrandon> i have a list somewhere
<superm1> looks pretty useful from the results i'm getting here
<superm1> good color scheme you got going there too
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> i'm gonna grab a domain for it
<imbrandon> sometime
<imbrandon> and announce it
<imbrandon> or use ubuntuwire.com
<imbrandon> dunno yet
<superm1> is there a limit to how many searches you can do from google api though?
<imbrandon> no
<imbrandon> not anymore, used to be with the soap api
<superm1> ah thats what i'm remembering then
<imbrandon> but not with this one
<superm1> i think that'd be a pretty sweet thing to have on ubuntuwire
<imbrandon> :)
<superm1> ubuntuwire could be a good gateway site then
<imbrandon> yea thats what i was thinking
<imbrandon> i think they dont limit the searches anymore is because they
<imbrandon> put ad's in them now
<superm1> its only on some of the searches i'm getting the ads though
<imbrandon> yea
<superm1> its been ages since i've seen google ads.  i wonder why customizegoogle and adblock plus are catching these
<superm1> *arent
<imbrandon> i dont mind google ad's they help me pay for imbrandon.com :)
<superm1> there you go
<superm1> good pt
<superm1> they still help even when people adblock them though too - ff still downloads the ad and you still get the credit
<superm1> it just filters it before display
<imbrandon> ahh cool
<imbrandon> well you dont actualy get any money unless someone clicks on one
<imbrandon> hehe
<superm1> ohh
<superm1> well then i guess it doesnt help then....
<superm1> oh man.  its 3;45 i really need to get to bed.
<imbrandon> heh ok, gnight
<superm1> night~
<imbrandon> take it easy
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> keescook, you had mentioned that you might have some hardware that andrew and I will be able to use at ulive.  Do you know what hardware?
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> oh!  right, let me check on that, one second...
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> :), we're supposed to be getting our HD HomeRuns' that silicon dust sponsored us this week
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> oooh, very nice!
<rogue780|mythsvr> * UMPiloto has quit ("Clap on! , Clap off! Clap@#&$NO CARRIER")
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> hm, my buddy will be out of town during the conference; perhaps I can put something together.  what did you want to have handy?
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> well i have to discus with andrew yet, but the most ideal situation would be a system that we can just bring a hard drive over to and pop in i think
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> for presentation purposes
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> so as to not have to bring a whole system over
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> that's pretty tied to the tuner, etc, though, isn't it?
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> i mean if you just want to demo software, you could put it on a laptop.  :)
<rogue780|mythsvr> <rogue780|mythsvr> howdy
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> keescook, you had mentioned that you might have some hardware that andrew and I will be able to use at ulive.  Do you know what hardware?
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> oh!  right, let me check on that, one second...
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> :), we're supposed to be getting our HD HomeRuns' that silicon dust sponsored us this week
<keescook> rogue780|mythsvr: please stop doing that
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> oooh, very nice!
<rogue780|mythsvr> * UMPiloto has quit ("Clap on! , Clap off! Clap@#&$NO CARRIER")
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> hm, my buddy will be out of town during the conference; perhaps I can put something together.  what did you want to have handy?
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> well i have to discus with andrew yet, but the most ideal situation would be a system that we can just bring a hard drive over to and pop in i think
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> for presentation purposes
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> so as to not have to bring a whole system over
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> that's pretty tied to the tuner, etc, though, isn't it?
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> i mean if you just want to demo software, you could put it on a laptop.  :)
<rogue780|mythsvr> <rogue780|mythsvr> howdy
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> keescook, you had mentioned that you might have some hardware that andrew and I will be able to use at ulive.  Do you know what hardware?
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> oh!  right, let me check on that, one second...
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> :), we're supposed to be getting our HD HomeRuns' that silicon dust sponsored us this week
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> oooh, very nice!
<rogue780|mythsvr> * UMPiloto has quit ("Clap on! , Clap off! Clap@#&$NO CARRIER")
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> hm, my buddy will be out of town during the conference; perhaps I can put something together.  what did you want to have handy?
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> well i have to discus with andrew yet, but the most ideal situation would be a system that we can just bring a hard drive over to and pop in i think
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> for presentation purposes
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> so as to not have to bring a whole system over
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> that's pretty tied to the tuner, etc, though, isn't it?
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> i mean if you just want to demo software, you could put it on a laptop.  :)
<rogue780|mythsvr> <rogue780|mythsvr> howdy
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> keescook, you had mentioned that you might have some hardware that andrew and I will be able to use at ulive.  Do you know what hardware?
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> oh!  right, let me check on that, one second...
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> :), we're supposed to be getting our HD HomeRuns' that silicon dust sponsored us this week
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> oooh, very nice!
<rogue780|mythsvr> * UMPiloto has quit ("Clap on! , Clap off! Clap@#&$NO CARRIER")
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> hm, my buddy will be out of town during the conference; perhaps I can put something together.  what did you want to have handy?
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> well i have to discus with andrew yet, but the most ideal situation would be a system that we can just bring a hard drive over to and pop in i think
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> for presentation purposes
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> so as to not have to bring a whole system over
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> that's pretty tied to the tuner, etc, though, isn't it?
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> i mean if you just want to demo software, you could put it on a laptop.  :)
<rogue780|mythsvr> <rogue780|mythsvr> howdy
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> keescook, you had mentioned that you might have some hardware that andrew and I will be able to use at ulive.  Do you know what hardware?
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> oh!  right, let me check on that, one second...
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> :), we're supposed to be getting our HD HomeRuns' that silicon dust sponsored us this week
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> oooh, very nice!
<rogue780|mythsvr> * UMPiloto has quit ("Clap on! , Clap off! Clap@#&$NO CARRIER")
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> hm, my buddy will be out of town during the conference; perhaps I can put something together.  what did you want to have handy?
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> well i have to discus with andrew yet, but the most ideal situation would be a system that we can just bring a hard drive over to and pop in i think
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> for presentation purposes
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> so as to not have to bring a whole system over
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> that's pretty tied to the tuner, etc, though, isn't it?
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> i mean if you just want to demo software, you could put it on a laptop.  :)
<rogue780|mythsvr> <rogue780|mythsvr> howdy
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> keescook, you had mentioned that you might have some hardware that andrew and I will be able to use at ulive.  Do you know what hardware?
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> oh!  right, let me check on that, one second...
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> :), we're supposed to be getting our HD HomeRuns' that silicon dust sponsored us this week
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> oooh, very nice!
<rogue780|mythsvr> * UMPiloto has quit ("Clap on! , Clap off! Clap@#&$NO CARRIER")
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> hm, my buddy will be out of town during the conference; perhaps I can put something together.  what did you want to have handy?
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> well i have to discus with andrew yet, but the most ideal situation would be a system that we can just bring a hard drive over to and pop in i think
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> for presentation purposes
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> so as to not have to bring a whole system over
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> that's pretty tied to the tuner, etc, though, isn't it?
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> i mean if you just want to demo software, you could put it on a laptop.  :)
<rogue780|mythsvr> <rogue780|mythsvr> howdy
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> keescook, you had mentioned that you might have some hardware that andrew and I will be able to use at ulive.  Do you know what hardware?
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> oh!  right, let me check on that, one second...
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> :), we're supposed to be getting our HD HomeRuns' that silicon dust sponsored us this week
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> oooh, very nice!
<rogue780|mythsvr> * UMPiloto has quit ("Clap on! , Clap off! Clap@#&$NO CARRIER")
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> hm, my buddy will be out of town during the conference; perhaps I can put something together.  what did you want to have handy?
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> well i have to discus with andrew yet, but the most ideal situation would be a system that we can just bring a hard drive over to and pop in i think
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> for presentation purposes
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> so as to not have to bring a whole system over
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> that's pretty tied to the tuner, etc, though, isn't it?
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> i mean if you just want to demo software, you could put it on a laptop.  :)
<rogue780|mythsvr> <rogue780|mythsvr> howdy
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> keescook, you had mentioned that you might have some hardware that andrew and I will be able to use at ulive.  Do you know what hardware?
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> oh!  right, let me check on that, one second...
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> :), we're supposed to be getting our HD HomeRuns' that silicon dust sponsored us this week
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> oooh, very nice!
<rogue780|mythsvr> * UMPiloto has quit ("Clap on! , Clap off! Clap@#&$NO CARRIER")
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> hm, my buddy will be out of town during the conference; perhaps I can put something together.  what did you want to have handy?
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> well i have to discus with andrew yet, but the most ideal situation would be a system that we can just bring a hard drive over to and pop in i think
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> for presentation purposes
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> so as to not have to bring a whole system over
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> that's pretty tied to the tuner, etc, though, isn't it?
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> i mean if you just want to demo software, you could put it on a laptop.  :)
<rogue780|mythsvr> <rogue780|mythsvr> howdy
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> keescook, you had mentioned that you might have some hardware that andrew and I will be able to use at ulive.  Do you know what hardware?
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> oh!  right, let me check on that, one second...
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> :), we're supposed to be getting our HD HomeRuns' that silicon dust sponsored us this week
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> oooh, very nice!
<rogue780|mythsvr> * UMPiloto has quit ("Clap on! , Clap off! Clap@#&$NO CARRIER")
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> hm, my buddy will be out of town during the conference; perhaps I can put something together.  what did you want to have handy?
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> well i have to discus with andrew yet, but the most ideal situation would be a system that we can just bring a hard drive over to and pop in i think
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> for presentation purposes
<denny> jono: ping
<rogue780|mythsvr> <superm1> so as to not have to bring a whole system over
<denny> jono: ping
<denny> jono: ping
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> that's pretty tied to the tuner, etc, though, isn't it?
<jono> hey
<rogue780|mythsvr> <keescook> i mean if you just want to demo software, you could put it on a laptop.  :)
<rogue780|mythsvr> <rogue780|mythsvr> howdy
<jono> what is needed?
<denny> this guy seems to have pasted a weeks' logs
<denny> oh great, now he stops  :)
<gardengnome> i think rogue780|mythsvr has a paste problem ;)
<jono> heh
<gardengnome> denny: no, it's the same thing over and over
<ompaul> jono, op me if you dare :)
<jono> ompaul: heh
<jono> ompaul: heya dude :)
<ompaul> yeap
<denny> jono: hi, by the way  :)
<jono> denny: you freenode staff still ?
<jono> hey denny :)
<denny> yeah
<ompaul> denny, is
<ompaul> as am I
<denny> I was really bad in a previous life
<jono> denny: can I transfer this channel to the ubuntu ops team?
<denny> ;)
<denny> if their contact wants it, yeah
<ompaul> jono, say don't see why not
<ompaul> jono, hand it to seveas
<jono> denny: so do I just get their approval and you can do the rest?
* ompaul goes to play fetch with the orange haired one
<denny> jono: yup
<denny> just get them to request it
<jono> denny: wicked
<ompaul> asked him to get here
<jono> will do
<jono> will drop him a mail now
<ompaul> wow mail
<ompaul> what is that :-) time delayed irc
<jono> denny: do get him to ping you on IRC?
<jono> ompaul: he is at work isnt he?
<denny> jono: actually you can set him as the contact yourself
<denny> /cs identify
<denny> /cs set #ubuntu-mythtv contact seveas
<denny> probably polite to ask him first though  :)
<ompaul> jono he would be
<jono> doing it, nothing happening
* denny wavicles
<denny> hrm
<denny> did you do the identify first?
<denny> and did it say 'you now have founder access' or something like that?
<jono> I am identified to nickserv
<jono> how do I identify to chanserv?
<jono> nothing
<denny> /cs identify #ubuntu-mythtv
<jono> nothing
<denny> do you have the /cs command?  :)
<denny> try /msg chanserv
<jono> still nothing
<denny> oddness
<denny> clearly it hates you
<denny> in the face
<jono> seems so :P
<denny> rogue780|mythsvr: any chance of you saying 'sorry' by the way?
<denny> apparently you just flooded this place for quite a while...
* denny wonders if that was a case of 'cat treads on right mouse button'
<denny> jono: are you in any channels that ChanServ is in?
<denny> sometimes its output goes in weird directions
<denny> Seveas: hi
<Seveas> hi
<jono> ahhh
<Seveas> ompaul, sup?
<jono> yeah went to #lugradio
<jono> ok its set to seveasnow
<ompaul> Seveas, talk with jono he wants this place
<ompaul> to be yours
<denny> actually he just set it to be yours
<denny> merry christmas  ;)
<ompaul> haha
<Seveas> heh
<ompaul> Seveas, seems I was a bit late
<Seveas> nobody else wants it? :)
<ompaul> Seveas, strongly suggest you set freenode/staff on it given what happened eariler
<jono> Seveas: all yours pal :)
* denny recomands adding freenode staff to the access list, in case there are no ops the next time someone floods it to death
<jono> my job is done
<jono> later all
<Seveas> jono, I'll need the pass though, or I can't do anything :)
<ompaul> jono, that is what you think
<denny> /cs access #ubuntu-mythtv add *!*@freenode/staff/* 10
<jono> I can't remember the password
<denny> Seveas: you're the contact, you can just do /cs identify #ubuntu-mythtv
<jono> denny: could you reset the password for me?
<denny> as long as you're id'd to nickserv, that will work
<Seveas> denny, I'd need a pass for that :)
<Seveas> ah!
<Seveas> is that new?
<denny> not that I'm aware of
<denny> more undocumented  :)
<Seveas> heh
<ompaul> jono, no he can reset it for seveas :)
* denny laughs
<denny> ompaul++
* ompaul puts a glass of sangria in front of jono
<jono> heh
<denny> right, have fun you crazy kids
* denny runs away, nearly hometime
<Seveas> So, who's active in the mythtv team?
<Seveas> And in this channel?
<ompaul> Seveas, see the pm
<ompaul> Seveas, I'll sit on it while online for a week or so if you want
<ompaul> we'll catch them all then :)
<ompaul> that imbrandon fellow is here
<ompaul> he is everywhere :)
<Seveas> hehe
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-mythtv:ompaul] : Welcome to #ubuntu-mythtv:: paste http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org ::  mythtv on the wiki, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV :: Have a great day
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> that concludes my activity on that for a moment :)
<ompaul> rogue780|mythsvr, you have a pm
<superm1> We have a topic :)
<superm1> Seveas, did you set it?
<superm1> er it appears ompaul, I don't believe I know you?
<Seveas> hi superm1
<superm1> hi Seveas
<ompaul> superm1, I doubt it, I come from the other end of the universe :)
<Seveas> ompaul, is your last name Ford?
<Seveas> s/last/first/
<Seveas> too warm here
<ompaul> Seveas, :-) only groked the joke now
<Seveas> heh :)
<ompaul> Seveas, you know it is not, you know I am the "o'malley" of strange stuff
<Seveas> superm1, are you active in the mythtv team?
<superm1> yes Seveas
<Seveas> who else in here are?
<superm1> gardengnome, Daviey DaveMorris keescook
<superm1> well i guess some of them aren't here right now
<superm1> and a few of the other guys in here help with support and such
<Seveas> ok, let's give a few of you some op powers
<superm1> and imbrandon is helping us with a server atm
<superm1> wonderful Seveas
<superm1> thanks
<Seveas> I added you kees and daviey
<Seveas> should be enough :)
<superm1> yes indeed
<Seveas> who is team leader?
<superm1> Me :)
<Seveas> heh :)
<Seveas> then you should manage this channel, have fun with it ;)
<superm1> great, I guess i'll have to figure out how to do so with xchat now...
<Seveas> google for chanserv.py -- it helps with op actions
<superm1> k
<ompaul> superm1, at the moment you now have freenode/staff on the list of channel managers, this means freenode staff will help if no ops are around
<ompaul> or channel ops
* ompaul is getting hot
<superm1> Ok
* Seveas starts throwing icecubes
<superm1> there hasnt been a big need for ops in here for any troubles, so hopefully we won't have to bug you guys too much
<ompaul> superm1, if you are around later I can give you a walk though on what chanserv.py does when you flick its switches
<superm1> yea that'd be good
<Seveas> superm1, if you need ops, you can find them in #ubuntu-ops :)
<superm1> i'll be around most of today
<Seveas> superm1, and chanserv.py is easy to understand if you know a bit of python
<superm1> Yea just seeing it right now.  looking pretty straightforward
<ompaul> superm1, well I am off to actually try set up mythtv on a fiesty box afik and then do all the other stuff like move the guys backed up home dir in a sane fashion into his new fesity box
<ompaul> superm1, yeap
<ompaul> superm1, the best thing with someone who causes grief is a little poke, in the form of a /cs k $nick
<ompaul> they can come back after that if they still give grief you have two choices
<ompaul> mute them
<superm1> ompaul, should be a pretty painless process with the latest feisty packages hopefully
<ompaul>  /cs m nick
<ompaul> or /cs kb nick which is a remove and a ban
<ompaul> you can set the channel topic with
<ompaul>  /cs t New Topic Here
<superm1> is there a limit to topic lengths?
<ompaul> not really but if they get too long just put the text in the wiki and point at that
<superm1> k
<ompaul> ubuntu channels tend to put the full text of the url in the channel no tinyurl.com stuff
<superm1> well and those two urls you put up there are the ones that i would have put when setting the channel anyhow, so you thought ahead of me
<ompaul> you should invite chanserv to keep the channel open and thus keep the topic alive if all people get disconnected or some such
<superm1> I'm assuming just /i chanserv ?
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> /cs i chanserv
<superm1> ah k
<Seveas> only ops can invite :)
<Seveas> chanserv's not responding though
<superm1> So when i use these commands, am I automatically given ops status and removed after the command is done?
<Seveas> yup
<ompaul> yes
<adilson> Hi all. I'm just a happy MythTV user and want to ask if there is any imediate plans to update the Ubuntu packages as there's being some major changes like the mythweather plugin.
<ompaul>  superm1, http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<Seveas> the -n flag disables the deopping
<superm1> adilson, I was just looking into mythweather solutions this morning actually
<Seveas> ompaul, do you know what's up with chanserv?
<superm1> there is a patch on trac that i'm considering rather than switching to mythweather-revamp
<ompaul> no has he gone on holidays again?
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> heh, no. You don't invite chanserv
<Seveas> you set guard on
<ompaul>  /doh
<ompaul> there is that
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> /cs set #ubuntu-mythtv guard on
<superm1> What is guard on?
<ompaul> that is what you want to do to make chanserv sit here
<adilson> superm1: I was thinking about doing it myself but I don't want to mess around on the machine I use for it.
<Seveas> guard is the chanserv setting that makes chanserv join your channel ;)
<ompaul> there ya go
<superm1> ah
<ompaul> superm1,  now your topic is safe if everyone leaves the channel
<ompaul> superm1, you now see ubotu is here you have a very powerful and useful bot
<superm1> adilson, do you know if that patch on trac is functional?  it's about a month old and hasn't been committed to 0.20-fixes for some reason or another
<ompaul> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ompaul> :)
<ompaul> superm1, doubt that will be needed but there ya go
<ompaul> @now dublin
<ubotu> Current time in Europe/Dublin: May 23 2007, 18:46:28 - Next meeting: Edubuntu in 2 hours 13 minutes
<superm1> Only thing i've been using ubotu for thus far was debian bugs, ubuntu bugs and gnome bugs
<superm1> oh thats a neat one i didn't know ubotu could do
<ompaul> superm1, get your top ten current faqs
<ompaul> tell me and I'll add them to the bot
<ompaul> unless Mr S adds you to editors
<ompaul> we don't do every little thing but we do have
<ompaul> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<superm1> k, i'll have to think that one over
<superm1> thats probably the number one big one
<ompaul> okay I better go and take care of this machine for my mate
<superm1> good luck with it :).  cu ompaul
<ompaul> so when I go away I mark myself away with /away message so I will be here but not so to speak
<ompaul> if you have any questions about doing stuff in channels or on freenode feel free to ask me
<superm1> k
<ompaul> I know the ubuntu landscape fairly well
<superm1> Seveas, Is it worthwhile for ubuntu-mythtv to stand up at the next CC meeting to be officially recognized by the CC?
<ompaul> superm1, that would be great
* ompaul goes 
<Seveas> superm1, you should come there as mythtv team, not as irc channel :)
<superm1> hehe
<superm1> well we've been trying to get canonical to make our mailing list, but its been in the queue for the last two months.  I was thinking perhaps standing up and being recognized might prod a little more for it to get done
<Seveas> would help :)
<superm1> keescook, I saw mythtvfs-fuse get uploaded to debian and ubuntu?  Your wrote it?
<superm1> and packaged it?
<superm1> adilson, have you heard any success in #mythtv-users or on the mailing list with the trac patch that I mentioned?
<superm1> or anything more about it?
<superm1> or were you just thinking do mythweather-revamp instead?
<adilson> superm1: No, I didn't but I donm't follow that IRC channel, just the ML.
<superm1> ohok
<superm1> well on my plate i've got some other ubiquity stuff to sort out yet the next few days, but i'll look into it after that.  I'll plan to upload fixed packages to gutsy and then back port them to feisty
<gardengnome> re
<gardengnome> superm1: wrt the svn packages: i hope i can have them finished and tested by the weekend. RL is interfering a lot lately.
<gardengnome> oh, i didn't know i was part of the mythtv team.
<gardengnome> guess that forces me to hurry up with those packages :)
<superm1> gardengnome, :)
<superm1> what you think you just hang out here for fun?
<gardengnome> kinda
<gardengnome> ;)
<superm1> gardengnome, are you building mythweather-revamp in the packages?
<gardengnome> superm1: no, not yet. that's a smart idea, though.
<superm1> or using patches to mythweather to resolve?
<gardengnome> no, i haven't done anything to mythweather yet.
<superm1> well as i was mentioning above, i'd more like to apply that patch from trac
<gardengnome> (i need to get a working feisty VM or a replacement mainboard first)
<superm1> rather than use -revamp
<gardengnome> ah, k
<gardengnome> the packages are mostly done. they can be installed, just a few patches need updating and some additional cosmetic issues AFAIK
<superm1> (hopefully) that patch from trac applied cleanly to both svn and 0.20-fixes
<superm1> I tried this morning, and saw several things i'll have to change to make it work though because it depends on you already having run qmake
<gardengnome> ouch
<gardengnome> ugly hack :(
<superm1> probably why it hasn't been applied to 0.20-fixes yet
<superm1> and has just been on trac for over a month
<keescook> superm1: wrote it and packaged it yeah.
<superm1> keescook, it looks really interesting.  i'll have to play with it
<superm1> keescook, are you going to be around tomorrow?  I'm going to have a set of changes for mythtv / mythplugins hopefully ready tomorrow to go towards gutsy
<keescook> it's really only useful if you want to browse your myth recordings outside of mythtv.
<keescook> awsome.  yup, I'll be here.  :)
<superm1> well I do do that when i'm archiving, because I do it outside of mytharchive lately
<superm1> and i have a big messy symlink way of doing things
<superm1> and a cron job to update all the symlinks every 5 min
<keescook> cool.  it needs improvement, but it does the job of making metadata visible on the filesystem.  :)
<superm1> well depending on where the improvement is needed yet, I might be able to help make a patch for it
<superm1> what did you have in mind for it?
<a5benwillis> hi guys
<a5benwillis> What log file can I check to see why my apache2 server wont start? All I get is 'failed'. It worked up until yesterday....
<superm1> see in /var/log/apache2
<superm1> there should be several logs in there
<a5benwillis> shew, figured it out
<a5benwillis> libapache2-mod-php5 was missing for some reason... odd
<a5benwillis> nothing was being written to /var/log/apache2/error.log or access.log
<a5benwillis> .
<a5benwillis> well %&^%&^$*
<a5benwillis> no mythweb wont work
<a5benwillis> nm
<superm1> got it?
<superm1> hey Daviey
<Daviey> hey
<superm1> got my mail this morning?
<Daviey> we have a topic?!
<Daviey> yes sir
<Daviey> downloading the iso now
<Daviey> 56% done
<superm1> some of the pages are a bit quirky, but you can get an idea of how things are looking now
<superm1> with the artwork and the content
<Daviey> :)
<superm1> like the assign a user page broke i noticed during my test install as well as a few others
<superm1> and yes... we have a topic now
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [+o Daviey]  by ChanServ
<superm1> you and I both have channel ops
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [-o Daviey]  by ChanServ
<superm1> and keescook
<Daviey> trific
<superm1> a lot happened since yesterday :)
<Daviey> anything important?
<superm1> well all was in the email so
<Daviey> the topic of the email you sent me started to scare me :)
<superm1> haha
<Daviey> You sent me that email at 3:50am your time?!
<superm1> yea, well i was going to go to bed a lot earlire
<superm1> but i was on a roll
<Daviey> I didn't read the attachment - readintg it now
<superm1> and then i was about to go to bed again, and Laserjock asked me to do the behind the MOTU thing
<superm1> and then i was going to go to bed again, and imbrandon showed up
<superm1> and lastly, i was going to go to bed again and the ISO finished running through the install so I could see the broken stuff
<superm1> and .... then i finally got to bed
<Daviey> heh
<Daviey> Did he get the mail sorted?
<superm1> well i haven't spoken with him since last night
<superm1> he said he was going to
<Daviey> that's why i jumped in here :)
<Daviey> That custom google search could be good
<Daviey> OT -
<superm1> yea
<Daviey> 69% done on iso
<superm1> i'm not sure how to keep it from installing language packs during install as of yet either
<superm1> if you have web access it will try to download all these packs for languages that aren't installed for some reason
<Daviey> Hmm.. wish i understood how ubiquity works
<superm1> well this has been a week or two in learning for me, and a lot of it is that i just grep around for where functions are called
<superm1> and how things are assigned
<superm1> you can do a debdiff of whats in bzr against the regular ubiquity dsc/tar.gz to see what i've had to change thus far
<superm1> really its not too much, but working out the fine points around has been the trouble
<superm1> like making sure that certain pages are reset depending on choices made at different pages
<superm1> Daviey, would you be able to make the next CC meeting?
<superm1> on the 29th?
<Daviey> hmm
<Daviey> do you know what time?
<superm1> I spoke with major idiot over email and he said that he should hopefully be able to pop in for a bit.  He's been plagued by lots of health issues lately and hence hasn't been around
<superm1> 21:00 UTC
<superm1> oooh a good time for me.  4pm
<Daviey> should be able to make it
<superm1> then you think we should stand up?
<Daviey> Odd... isn't in my calender
<Daviey> Yes... i really should be able to make it
<Daviey> and with screenshots - we'll have a decent case
<Daviey> mind you - only two weeks between meetings
<superm1> well the thing i'm wondering is how we should handle it - talk mythbuntu
<superm1> talk about two seperate teams with both running, or just an ubuntu mythtv team
<superm1> and explain that we have a split of interests on it
<Daviey> yes, i agree
<superm1> with the latter?
<superm1> about an ubuntu mythtv team containing split interests
<Daviey> split interest
<superm1> Ok
<Daviey> i need to jump for 20 mins
<superm1> k
<superm1> keescook, would you be able to join at the CC meeting next week if we go to stand up?
<keescook> superm1: absolutely.  in fact, I'll already be there for someone else.  :)
<keescook> Daviey: oooh, I got channel ops?  cool
<superm1> keescook, me you and Daviey got it
<superm1> keescook, I guess we'll have to scrub all of our wiki pages
<superm1> and update and stuff before the meeting
<keescook> heh
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [+o keescook]  by ChanServ
<keescook> rock!
<Seveas> imbrandon, prod
<superm1> Seveas, he's not usually alive during the day time hours here it appers
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [-o keescook]  by ChanServ
<superm1> usually from 10P-5A or so i've seen him (Central time - GMT-6)
<Seveas> heh,true
<imbrandon> Seveas, prod back
<Seveas> it's awake !
<imbrandon> i just happen to be awake :)
<keescook> heya Seveas :)
<imbrandon> heya keescook
<Seveas> imbrandon, falcon 2.0 is now able to scan & export my repo
<keescook> hi imbrandon :)
<imbrandon> Seveas, !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<imbrandon> i love you
<Seveas> imbrandon, I still need to do some work on the web templating system, lots of work on the mirrors and write a new configuration backend
<imbrandon> cool
<Seveas> doing the config backend now, it's a hadache :)
<imbrandon> debuild -S -sa -us -c build code too ? :)
<Seveas> falcon-build is planned for beta 2
<imbrandon> s/-c/-uc/
<imbrandon> cool
<Seveas> but falcon is BLAZING FAST now :)
<imbrandon> sweet
<Seveas> and far more extendable (it has a plugin system!)
<imbrandon> i just picked up 2 new python books yesterday
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> nice
<imbrandon> Seveas, when can i start alpha testing ?
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> you gonna let me sponsor 2.0 in gutsy ?
<Seveas> after config + html is done you can alpha test if you don't have mirrors
<imbrandon> kk
<Seveas> seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/falcon2/
<imbrandon> yea i can run it right on the server if it works in feisty
<Seveas> nowhere near done as you can see
<Seveas> and it runs on feisty ;)
<imbrandon> nice
<superm1> hey imbrandon
<superm1> did you happen to sort out the mail last night?
<imbrandon> superm1, mostly , i'll shoot you an email with all the info here in a sefdc
<imbrandon> sec*
<superm1> k
<imbrandon> Seveas, i have a little web project i'm gonna unlease in a few days too
<imbrandon> that i think will be really nice
<Seveas> nice
<imbrandon> have a peek ( very very raw atm ) http://beta.ubuntuwire.com/index.html?cx=015625750094112125028%3A7utzntxrw5m&cof=FORID%3A11&q=seveas&sa=Search
<Seveas> btw, look at http://blackbird.kaarsemaker.net/code/
<Seveas> bzrwb!
<Seveas> bzrweb!
<imbrandon> omfg no way
<imbrandon> that sooooooooo rocks
<Seveas> indeed
<Seveas> 13 months ago:  	Initial checkin into bzr, falcon 0.10 is now a reality!
<Seveas> that long already :)
<Seveas> I started it in december 05 iirc
<imbrandon> :)
<superm1> Seveas, falcon is quite an amazing app.  I look forward to seeing it show up on ubuntu mirrors in gutsy :)
<superm1> imbrandon, you said aurora would be the server in charge of x86 builds right?  It doesn't even appear to be up (or its filtering pings and such)?
<imbrandon> its down for the second, new bigger hdd array going in it
<imbrandon> superm1, ^
<imbrandon> brb food
<superm1> imbrandon, ah
<imbrandon> :)
<superm1> hey he's alive :)
<superm1> hey majoridiot
<majoridiot> hola!
<majoridiot> what's this about a meeting?
<superm1> well so on tuesday
<superm1> at 4PM
<superm1> is the CC meeting
<superm1> we were looking to hopefully stand up and become officially recognized
<superm1> so we will need to get all our wiki pages in order
<majoridiot> are they out of order?
<superm1> get screenshots all ready and be ready to talk about everything that we've worked with here as a team
<superm1> support, documentation, packaging, ideas etc
<superm1> wlel the h.u.c ones are great yet :)
<superm1> the w.u.c ones that talk about our team need to be polished
<Daviey> h.u.c?
<superm1> !mythtv > Daviey
<majoridiot> thank you, daviey
<superm1> :)
<Daviey> superm1 thanks for letting me know
<superm1> haha
<Daviey> "superm1 wants you to know: MythTV is a...." O RLY
<superm1> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<superm1> so the whole channel can see
<Daviey> superm1 has a new toy
<superm1> haha
<superm1> ompaul taught me that today
<Daviey> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Daviey> :)
<superm1> so majoridiot
<majoridiot> yes?
<superm1> its at 4PM your time tuesday
<superm1> in #ubuntu-meeting
* majoridiot makes a note
<majoridiot> what will you need from me for this?
<superm1> well just be ready to speak to what you've done for the team, and if you have a few moments look over our pages on w.u.c
<superm1> fix any typos and such
<majoridiot> w.u.c.?
<superm1> wiki.ubuntu.com
<superm1> our MythTVTeam pages
<superm1> that talk about the team
<superm1> that haven't been updated in ages
<majoridiot> ah
<majoridiot> no... they haven't.
<superm1> we started to a week or two ago during the mythbuntu discussions
* majoridiot hasn't looked in ages
<superm1> but didnt finish up
<superm1> majoridiot, ubiquity is starting to come together too now, so eventually we'll need to be writing pages for it on h.u.c or possibly just on mythbuntu.org
<superm1> whichever makes more sense to do
<majoridiot> jared is sussing it ok, then?
<superm1> well he got me some background info, and i've been chugging along with it the last week or so
<superm1> the gui is all finished up for it
<superm1> just need the backend items
<majoridiot> :)
<Daviey> CC is 29th?
<superm1> Yup
<superm1> 21:00 utc
<superm1> majoridiot, do you want an acct at mythbuntu.org for editing pages and writing pages and such?
<majoridiot> yes
<superm1> k ill set you up in a min
<majoridiot> k
<Daviey> majoridiot, <-- as username?
<majoridiot> yes
<majoridiot> ty
<Daviey> majoridiot, you've got mail
<majoridiot> not yet ;)
<Daviey> majoridiot, pm
<Daviey> bbl, dog walking
<superm1> seems as though mythbuntu's mailing service is crawling eh?
<superm1> i asked her for a pssword reset and didnt get my mail yet either
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-05-24
<superm1> oh check your spam majoridiot
<superm1> i did get an answer 7 min ago
<superm1> and gmail flagged it spam
<majoridiot> yup.  flagged mine as spam, too... it didn't forward.
<superm1> i think it is because there is no sender on it
<superm1> so once your in
<majoridiot> ok... set up.
<superm1> there is a wysiwyg editor available for editting pages, but i dont like it much myself
<superm1> i've done most of the pages in google docs and then copied and pasted the html
<superm1> but if you find a better method or a plugin or anything, we can install whatever we want on the box
* DaveMorris is old a remembers using notepade/gedit
<majoridiot> i'll play with it later and see
<superm1> I'm not sure if there is a mechanism for easily uploading files on it as of yet (for pictures), but that is something else that we will need to investigate
<superm1> haha DaveMorris
<majoridiot> just what i need... another freakin editor to learn. ;)
<DaveMorris> and I'm only 24
<superm1> yea thats why i just do mine in google docs :)
<superm1> it uses what it calls filtered html
<majoridiot> 24... meh.  'tis but a kid
<majoridiot> :P
<superm1> but anyway.  i think the most ideal thing to do would be a few simple docs.  Mythbuntu should be pretty straightforward on its own, but we should at least have a FAQ, a Release Notes, and a short little install guide that walks you through the procedure and outlines the steps a bit more
<DaveMorris> anyone here use latex?
<superm1> i'm going to start using it this fall
<superm1> on the todo list to learn
* majoridiot wonders if condoms count
<DaveMorris> its nice, esp combined with SC
<DaveMorris> but I'm trying to work out how to do source code syntax highlighing
<majoridiot> well, be sure to holla as soon as there is a semi-final image to burn and install...
<majoridiot> (as far as steps and procedures go)
* majoridiot udpated the team front page
<superm1> k majoridiot
<superm1> ah great :)
<superm1> i think whats needed also is to identify everyone that we should list on there
<superm1> as contributing (since they aren't all in the LP groups)
<superm1> because we'll get rogue780|mythsvr and tgm4883 in here every so often chatting away with some people, and gardengnome (laga) needs to be listed as working on svn packaging now
<majoridiot> someone will need to compile that list... i only know of the ones listed.
<superm1> ah ok
<superm1> well i was wondering if I should poke newlinux and a few of the other guys that have been all over the forums
<superm1> like i've logged in once or twice every day or two, and they just handle all the posts, there is little for me to help with now :)
<superm1> because then we can get a good breakdown of where people are contributing (support, docs, packaging, mythbuntu, etc)
<superm1> and list that as well
<majoridiot> agreed
<superm1> all in all i think the we'll have 8-12 people listed then on that page
<superm1> i'll send out some pms tonight when i get hoem
<majoridiot> i haven't had the time or energy to do much in the forums lately- at least not new topics.
<DaveMorris> You just gonna put the irc names, or irc, full name, email, site?
<majoridiot> only 7 now
<superm1> DaveMorris, we should do as much as possible
<majoridiot> and there are certainly as many more that should be listed, if they so choose
<superm1> so probably irc, full name and emali
<superm1> majoridiot, understandable, you can spend hours on the forums and just barely scratch the surface of how many people can use a hand ;)
<superm1> lately i've been more working on mythbuntu related items than having time for support myself
<majoridiot> (not counting the ones that want to immediately disregard or argue with your proposed solutions) :S
<DaveMorris> btw do we have backups of the servers taking place?
<superm1> i'm not sure if imbrandon is handling backups or not
<superm1> all of our code that is in use is in bzr
<superm1> so in the event something died, that is simple checkout
<DaveMorris> if not I've got a machine here which can download them, I've got about 300GB left on my raid 5 atm
<DaveMorris> but I'm sitting on the end of DSL, so only 2Mbit/sec
<superm1> DaveMorris, we should check with imbrandon if he is handling it or not.  If not, at least backing up drupal, /home,  and a few things in /etc would be a good idea
<DaveMorris> I still need to sort out the dumping my mythtv databases nightly
<superm1> the packages do it for you
<superm1> they back it up to a directory in /var
<superm1> i think weekly
<DaveMorris> do they
<DaveMorris> still on the same drive though ;)
<superm1> well you set up a cron job to scp them out
<superm1> somewhere else
<superm1> or to at least move them somewhere else
<DaveMorris> yeah I know
<DaveMorris> jsut not got around to doing it yet
<superm1> ah
<superm1> DaveMorris, you said next week you'll be able to look more into mythdora and knoppmyth's method of presetup and module loading order right/
<DaveMorris> bendaily is checking out mythdora
<DaveMorris> I've got knoppmyth
<DaveMorris> but yeah netx week
<superm1> k
<superm1> well i'll be ready to drop in whatever you find out by next week hopefully
<superm1> with where i'm at with ubiquity thus far
<DaveMorris> I've got a ncie box setup to try it on etc
<superm1> doesn't even need to necessarily be on a box, you can do it all in a VM
<superm1> i think
<DaveMorris> the only problem I can see, is that we won't have a big enough databases of devices etc
<DaveMorris> I'd rather put it into fesity+2
<DaveMorris> and put in feisty+1 a way fro peple to report back the settings  they have to get  cards working etc along with details of cards
<superm1> well the database will be there already from these other distros i'd tihnk
<superm1> but won't really know untli you look into it
<DaveMorris> yeah, but we might not be able to steal there databases etc
<DaveMorris> I've no idea what the licenicing side of things are
<superm1> well i'd imagine they are GPL, but you'll have to see
<superm1> if they are some other license, we can always adapt too
<ompaul> superm1, anything else I can help with, btw he had removed the TV card :-( but we will put it in on the next visit
<superm1> ah good ompaul .  I think thus far we're good for channel stuff
<superm1> thanks for stopping in and getting all of this going for us
<ompaul> well I had the joys of UDS and 3 years of ubuntu now so I kind of do some payback ;-)
<ompaul> one has to build ones gnewsense from ubuntu you know ;-)
<superm1> oh is gnewsense based from ubuntu?
<ompaul> most certainly
* superm1 looks at gnewsense.org
<ompaul> when stallman and shuttleworth met in tunis at some summit (internet society thing I think) they both said gnubuntu and meant different things
<superm1> thats the first thing that came to mind for me too
<superm1> gnubuntu
<superm1> so whose idea is this more like?
<ompaul> well I had an audience of one for the distro
<ompaul> and he now runs it
<ompaul> I told the guy with the multiple of millions of users I would get the audience of one running ubuntu by code if it was not by name
<ompaul> it seems I managed to do that
<superm1> this looks like a very neat project you've got going here
<ompaul> with the help of the brains of the outfit
<ompaul> brian brazil
<ompaul> or is that brain brazil :)
<ompaul> so now ya know
<ompaul> the fact that the fsf runs it on servers now and so forth is kinda cool
<ompaul> I got ubuntu dapper and feisty gnewsense and gnusense-kde running on different boxes
<ompaul> kind of mad
<ompaul> but you can't make an omlette without breaking eggs
<ompaul> or was that smashing kernels
<ompaul> heh
<superm1> thats gotta feel great to know you've got big guys like that using it
<superm1> haha
<ompaul> it has its moments
<ompaul> lets just say my name is well known in some places
<ompaul> ohh no get him off the phone :)
<superm1> when i moved up to my current location and started my internship, i was talking to some guys that work up here about what i do with mythtv and ubuntu.  and their reaction was wow! so i'm using your packages, nice job dude!
<Daviey> ompaul, wha's the difference between gnewsense and debian?
<ompaul> Daviey, the debian kernel is more polluted
<Daviey> with non-free stuff or just bloat?
<ompaul> non free
<ompaul> that is our only bug
<Daviey> like intel's wifi module?
<ompaul> ehh are you on the gns site?
<Daviey> no
<Daviey> maybe i should see if you have a FAQ :)
<ompaul> gnus not solaris (ohh yes it is)
<ompaul> or will be some day
<ompaul> Daviey, go to the "builder script" stuff and checkout the gen kernel script
<ompaul> it tells you the crack we remove
<Daviey> yes sir
<ompaul> dude chill :-)
<ompaul> you can as easy tell me to shhhhhh :)
<Daviey> Oh don't worry, i say "yes sir" to everybody
* ompaul has short hair and a management job when he is not suffering with a flu like bug
<Daviey> poor ompaul
<ompaul> I filed it but the doc said Won't Fix - here have some time off work and some drugs
<ompaul> they might help a little but its a won't fix
* ompaul has a phb kind of role as the only techie / it manager in his job
<Daviey> I think the idea of a fully free OS is great!  - But i won't use it until the wireless drivers are made free :(
<ompaul> well the chance of that as long as cards are not made on a per market basis is slim
<ompaul> however there are people who know the story and they are not totally not listening they are pretending not to
<ompaul> there is a market for fanatics
<ompaul> :)
<ompaul> the question is it wide enough to build you a card that works where ever you are on the planet
<ompaul> which by the way is the justification for the binary blobs but there ya go
<ompaul> well there are more politics to it than that but that is another story
<Daviey> heh..  I guess you have your own repo's?
<ompaul> well they are essentially ubuntu's repos with very few changes
<Daviey> Do you merge from upstream then remove what you don't like?
<ompaul> well kind of
<ompaul> we take main and universe
<ompaul> obviously not restricted
<Daviey> heh
<ompaul> then we remove one or two packages
<ompaul> and kill off some files in the kernel and rebuild it
<ompaul> and then
<ompaul> kill off firefox and rebuild it with the name burning dog
<Daviey> and obv. not multiverse :)
<ompaul> it gets symlinked to firefox
<Daviey> are mozilla foundation happy with that?
<ompaul> they got no choice
<Daviey> didn't debian get burned for that?
<ompaul> it is not branding
<ompaul> no they got burned for calling it firefox
<ompaul> and changing stuff
<ompaul> we got a link to not break the desktop
<ompaul> a symlink
<Daviey> IceWeasel?
<ompaul> that would be an upstream thing
<ompaul> and then we would have two problems
<Daviey> Isn't IceWeasel firefox without the branding/logo's?
<ompaul> IW from debian --- ehhhh or IW from the FSF
<ompaul> we have no branding or logos
<ompaul> we also don't do extention downloads
<ompaul> as most of them are non free
<ompaul> so you can't download extentions with bd
<ompaul> so we looked at that
<ompaul> and we though you know we could but we have this thing called binary compatibity with upstream as far as possible
<ompaul> so there is a third way
<Daviey> ;)
<ompaul> burning dog
<ompaul> fire       fox
<ompaul> any one see the pun?
<ompaul> any two see the pun?
<ompaul> :)
<Daviey> burning vixon :)
<ompaul> no
<ompaul> that would be aluding to the species
<ompaul> burning bob would have been possible but not very PC
<Daviey> ;)
<ompaul> and the logo for "bob" with the pipe
<Daviey> ompaul, sounds like a great project..  wish you luck :)
<ompaul> ohh noooooes its jono
<ompaul> :)
* ompaul runs
<ompaul> right I am off to the land of sleep cheers
<superm1> Daviey, any chance ot poke around with setting up the metas today o no?
<Daviey> superm1, which ones?!
<Daviey> heh
<jono> :)
<superm1> haha very funny
<Daviey> I've got meta's coming out my ears.  ;)
<superm1> out your ears and into bzr?
<Daviey> hopefully
<Daviey> You mean the theme meta's?
<superm1> the build script metas
<Daviey> oh..  I haven't started that yet
<superm1> ohok
<Daviey> Almost finished the theme meta's tho ;)
<superm1> oh forgot to tell you today
<superm1> guess what was uploaded ?
<superm1> (finally)
<Daviey> no
<Daviey> your lieing
<superm1> mythbuntu-artwork-usplash is coming into gutsy!!!!!
<Daviey> *surely* there was _something_ wrong
<superm1> crimsun uploaded it yesterday evening
<Daviey> An extra space character at EOF or something...
<superm1> lol
<superm1> well if there was, he let it go
* Daviey checks for bug reports
<Daviey> jono, are you still here?
<jono> Daviey: about to go
<Daviey> As community rep - can you do us a favour?
<jono> Daviey: what?
<Daviey> kick canonical's mailing list admins into touch?
<Daviey> been waiting 2months + for a ML
<Daviey> for ubuntu-mythtv
<superm1> (@l.u.c of course)
<Daviey> jono ?
<jono> Daviey: I can try
<jono> did you file an RT?
<superm1> i did jono
<jono> right
<jono> will check into it tomorrow
<jono> I am off to bed now
<jono> night
<jono> :)
<superm1> night jono
<Daviey> nn, thanks jono
<jono> np :)
<superm1> okay majoridiot i'm gonna take off from work for the evening.  i'll be back on an hr or two
<superm1> when i get home and eat
<superm1> night~
<majoridiot> nite
<majoridiot> (on phone)
<a5benwillis> Either of you guys good with getting php5 to work with edgy?
<a5benwillis> its killing me here
<a5benwillis> oh no's, super left already
<a5benwillis> anybody here tonight?
<QuadForce> help please
<QuadForce> I'm trying to rip a dvd using mythdvd... i have the disc in the drive, but it just says "No jobs. Checking and/or waiting for DVD. anyone got an idea?
<superm1> QuadForce, try starting mtd
<superm1> before mythfrontend
<superm1> a5benwillis, i'm here
<superm1> whats up?
<a5benwillis> trying to help this guy with mythdvd
<a5benwillis> I got my apache issue fixed :-)
<a5benwillis> I have the same issue with mythdvd so it would be nice to see how to fix it
<a5benwillis> or make it work if it aint broke
<superm1> Well can't say i've ripped a dvd ever with it.
<superm1> Its been on my todo for ages
<defendguin> is it just me or is the music player interface for mythtv lame?
<superm1> actually there is a bug opened about it that i was supposed to look into a while ago
<superm1> a5benwillis, if you dont get it sussed out by later on, i'll see if i can look at it.  i'm merging d-m packages right now with us
<superm1> defendguin, yes it is
<QuadForce> when I try "mtd" I get a bunch of libread errors
<a5benwillis> did you use sudo?
<QuadForce> yes
<QuadForce> libdvdread: checkvalue failed
<a5benwillis> sudo apt-get install libdvdread
<a5benwillis> that may have to be done from source... cant remember
<QuadForce> cant find package
<a5benwillis> I have it installed. let me see if I still have the link
<superm1> sudo apt-get install libdvdread3
<superm1> you'll probably also need libdvdcss2 (but i'm not sure about that)
<a5benwillis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<rogue780|mythsvr> !libdvdcss
<a5benwillis> that links for libdvdcss2
<rogue780|mythsvr> so...ubotu works different here?
<rogue780|mythsvr> whoa...what the heck happened?
<rogue780|mythsvr> ok...um, so sorry about that paste thing. I have NO idea how it happened. I was at work from 7:00AM 'til 5:00PM....so, again. quite sorry
* superm1 pokes ubotu with a sharp stick
<rogue780|mythsvr> anyone have any theories on what could have caused it?
<superm1> !dvd
<superm1> hm guess ubotu decided to break
<rogue780|mythsvr> <ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<superm1> rogue780|mythsvr, no ideas how that could have happend
<superm1> as keescook said, my xchat window turned into a xmas tree: )
<keescook> rogue780|mythsvr: cats?  :)
<a5benwillis> superm1: still getting a funny error with mtd
<a5benwillis> "*** libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in ifo_read.c:1417 ***
<a5benwillis> *** for c_adt->cell_adr_table[i] .cell_id > 0 ***
<a5benwillis> "
<a5benwillis> installed libdvdread and css
<superm1> a5benwillis, do you have another dvd to try?
<a5benwillis> sure
<superm1> one that you know is rippable at least
<Daviey> superm1, come quick
<Daviey> you there?
<superm1> yea
<superm1> whats up?
<a5benwillis> as in unencrypted
<Daviey> arg http://digg.com/linux_unix/Mythbuntu_org_opening_to_the_public_soon
<superm1> oh no.....
<Daviey> oh yes :(
<superm1> imbrandon,  you there?
<superm1> you might want to be ready with pegasus
<Daviey> need a new hamster?
<Daviey> Trying to formulate a 'reply' - but so tired can'
<Daviey> t
<Daviey> Want to say - 'it's very alpha atm' etc
<superm1> why are you awake still?
<Daviey> My RSS - mythbuntu alarm clock woke me
<Daviey> monitors RSS feeds and sets off an alarm if mentioned
<superm1> lol
<superm1> rss alarm clock
<superm1> thats a new one
<Daviey> not really - daughter woke up
<superm1> ah
<superm1> are there two other mythtv derivatives that i dont know about?
<superm1> for ubuntu or is this person just very poorly mistaken?
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<superm1> woah ubotu, that was so 20 minutes ago
<Daviey> mistaken
<Daviey> i'm sure
<Daviey> I would like to make a warning to anybody intending to try the ISO - it's still very alpha.  Currently it can be used as a Mythtv fronted directly from the livecd.
<Daviey> However, we are still working on the installation procedure for a frontend/backend install.  So i would advise people hold off really testing it for the time being.
<Daviey> Soon we should have a mailing list, that we can announce a beta iso on - watch this space.
<Daviey> doh.. bleedin xchat
<a5benwillis> thanks Daviey
<superm1> haha
<a5benwillis> :-)
<superm1> thats good, beat met to finding my digg pw
<Daviey> first line went pm, others went here.  sorry a5benwillis
<Daviey> superm1, gotta love cookies
<Daviey> no idea what mine is either
<superm1> my desktop has it saved, but that desktop is in the living room since my frontend died.  its my current fe now
<Daviey> heh
<Daviey> anyway, gonna try bed again
<Daviey> nn
<superm1> a5benwillis, yes unencrypted is the best bet to make sure everything else is sane
<a5benwillis> QuadForce is the one trying it... Im just helping
<QuadForce> got an older movie to show up
<QuadForce> how do you "Process Selected title" ?
<QuadForce> i hit tab, but it never goes there
<QuadForce> lol
<superm1> ls
<superm1> oops
<frank23> If I install the mythweb in feisty, is the web interface only visible from my computer or can others (on the internet) connect?
<frank23> what are the default settings?
<superm1> all
<superm1> your computer and the internet
<a5benwillis> if your computer is internet accessible yes
<frank23> superm1: How can I disable access from the internet?
<frank23> superm1: (or at least protect it)
<superm1> put it behind a router
<superm1> is the easiest way
<superm1> or create a htaccess file
<superm1> or just bind apache to the localhost interface
<superm1> rather than all interfaces
<frank23> superm1: it's already behind a router...
<superm1> then dont forward port 80
<superm1> and you'll be fine
<frank23> superm1: ok
<frank23> superm1: How would I bind apache to localhost? do you mean the loopback interface?
<frank23> It works!
<frank23> I was wondering... why was the automatic daily mythfilldatabase disabled for datadirect? Wouldn't the once a day update with the 'let server decide when' setting be a suitable default?
<superm1> u have to set it up in the frontend now
<frank23> If the frontend is never on, the backend would not get schedule updates?
<superm1> imbrandon, you there?
<imbrandon> superm1: You sent me a contentless ping.  This is a contentless pong.  Please provide a bit of information about what you want and I will respond when I am around.
<superm1> imbrandon,I was going to ask you about ulive, how soon do hotels and such fill up for these sorts of things?
<superm1> frank23, its just for setting up for the first time
<superm1> the backend handles doing the job
<superm1> its because it will get data from datadirect indicating when to do a guide update next
<superm1> based on tms's rotation schedule
<superm1> Daviey, your up early?
<superm1> or maybe i'm going to bed late again....
<Daviey> @work :(
<superm1> i dont know the difference anymore
<Daviey> heh
<Daviey> Must be silly o'clock for then superm1 ?
<Daviey> - for you...
<superm1> well i've been kludging at this merge all night
<superm1> with mythtv and mythplugins
<superm1> running into little things here and there that are turning into trouble
<superm1> and requiring a rebuild
<superm1> at the same time i was trying to fix mythweather usign the patch on trac
<superm1> but its turning out to be a packaging mess because it also introduces several new binary files
<Daviey> oh, that's a point have you merged the changes that IMDB require?
<Daviey> What merge are you doing with mythtv & plugins?
<Daviey> - imdb, i see it has :)
<Daviey> old news eh?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> w/ new version at debian multimedia.  its been a long time since i merged with christian's changes
<superm1> so i also want to send him back up a list of the stuff we changed
<Daviey> I was wondering about debian upstream actually
<Daviey> Are you supply a diff?  Or list of changes?
<superm1> well the way that we've been doing it is a list of changes
<superm1> and what he is interested in upstream i give him more info
<superm1> in the mythtv packages i'm making all the depends on msttcorefonts change already
<superm1> to fake-msttcorefonts | msttcorefonts
<superm1> so your locked in at that name now :)
<Daviey> ahhh
<Daviey> I was going to question that name
<superm1> well actually i havent committed to bzr yet
<Daviey> Wasn't sure if -motu would like it
<superm1> you've got about 40 minutes to decide
<superm1> :)
<Daviey> heh
<superm1> well can you think of a better name?
<superm1> er more appropriate name
<Daviey> not easily..
<superm1> well i'm just going to commit this for now, it can always be changed though
<Daviey> ;)
<Daviey> np
<Daviey> that scared me
<superm1> haha
<superm1> i was just going to comment that i need to learn to work on one thing at a time, or get a bigger workspace.  its bad when two monitors isn't enough
<Daviey> hehe - i can't see it easily
<Daviey> A note on the recent db bug
<Daviey> bug 109950
<Daviey> - that affects all kubuntu users?
<Daviey> ubotu's being slow eh?
* superm1 hits ubotu a few times
<superm1> I've got the fix for that one in this upload though
<superm1> if i'm remembering it correctly
<superm1> about update-notifier
<Daviey> yes
<Daviey> Isn't update-notifier a KDE thing?
<Daviey> sorry
<Daviey> gnome
<superm1> I didn't think it was
<Daviey> I'm wrong
<superm1> well its partk of ubuntu-desktop and edubuntu-desktop depends only
<superm1> so perhaps
<superm1> well what is the comparable product in kubuntu then?
<Daviey> http://packages.debian.org/unstable/gnome/update-notifier
<Daviey> Supports gnome, kde and xfce :)
<superm1> oh good
<Daviey> so it should be fine :)
<superm1> okay then depend on update-notifier isn't a big deal
<superm1> its only needed for mythtv-database anyhow
<superm1> so a frontend only kde system won't getit
<Daviey> hmm
<Daviey> does that mean a backend requires X?
<superm1> well not necessarily
<superm1> yay. the mythweather fix i did works
<Daviey> Oh this is silly..... update-notifier is any WM but depends on - 'update-manager' which is gnome centric!
<Daviey> What was the problem with mythweather?
<superm1> it broke a month or two ago
<superm1> when msnbc changed their site
<superm1> it also depend on a ton of gtk things
<superm1> that is really silly
<Daviey> Does seem a suitable fix - but i won't be surprised if kder's file a bug
<superm1> well there is no other way to really do it
<superm1> if we are going to use update notifier to tell the user via a gui
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 109950 in mythtv "mythtv-database configuration cannot connect to MySQL database" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109950
<superm1> wow that was literally 10 minutes delayed
<Daviey> That sounds like a bug itself
<Daviey> let's file a bug against the bug bot :)
<superm1> maybe it caught the same thing that majoridiot got
<superm1> he was in here for a bit earlier....
<Daviey> Think i was 'bout
<Daviey> I created his mythbuntu.org account :)
<superm1> right.  hopefully you dont catch his bug too then!
<Daviey> bug 116574
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 116574 in ubuntu-bots "Recently ubotu has become very slow are echoing bug info" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116574
<Daviey> crazy!
<superm1> ironically.....
<superm1> haha
<superm1> its not just bug info though, they were slow with things like
<superm1> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<superm1> or !dvd
<superm1> dude!
<superm1> ubotu, you are bad at letting me make examples
<Daviey> heh
<Daviey> please don't think he's intelligent :)
<superm1> ls
<superm1> echk
<superm1> okay i need to learn which is xchat
<superm1> and which is gnome-terminal
<superm1> like make one black or something
<superm1> damn that was a long email to christian
<superm1> ended up with 23 attachments
<superm1> gardengnome, you here?
<gardengnome> superm1: yes
<superm1> gardengnome, I just finished merging with d-m for our packages
<superm1> so the results are in bzr if you want to use them towards the svn ones as well
<superm1> and the mythweather patch *did* work
<superm1> for 0.20-fixes
<gardengnome> nice
<gardengnome> superm1: FYI, people (developers) were concerned about legal issues.
<superm1> regarding?
<gardengnome> seems that the patch breaks the TOS of the data sources
<gardengnome> or something
<superm1> I thought that it came off of weather.com sources
<superm1> which were open xml feeds
<gardengnome> sorry, i just woke up because someone didn't understand the "call first" that was put under the delivery address of a new windows.
<gardengnome> s/windows/window/
<gardengnome> maybe they were concerned about the radar images
<gardengnome> i'll try to see if i can locate it in my backlog
<superm1> well radar images have been coming from weather.com for a long long time
<superm1> this is new to get the data from them though
<gardengnome> i've asked for the logs
<gardengnome> i can't recall any details.
<superm1> Ok
<superm1> well that will really suck then if we cant use this patch
<superm1> it was annoying to put together :)
<gardengnome> don't worry until you've seen the details :)
<superm1> there are new images in it, so they had to be tgz'ed and then uuencoded.  so during build after applying the patch, they have to be uudecoded and then extracted
<gardengnome> ugh
<gardengnome> ugly++
<superm1> well not a big deal for you to add to svn though.... i got the leg work here done :)
<gardengnome> thanks ;)
<superm1> just make sure to catch the build-dep on sharutils and a few changes to debian/rules to reflect it
<gardengnome> superm1: was that #3327?
<superm1> sounds right
<superm1> yes
<Daviey> superm1, still here?
<superm1> shouldnt be....
<Daviey> hah
<superm1> i was just in bed and heard the laptop start beeping :)
<Daviey> bug 46992
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 46992 in mythtv "Make mythtv depend on xmltv-util" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/46992
<Daviey> been re-opened
<superm1> I dont think determining locations is possible by apt
<superm1> when installing a package like that
<Daviey> well afaik i don't need xmltv for dvb over the air transmission of tv guide
<Daviey> do i?
<superm1> Nope
<Daviey> so even location is no good
<superm1> its in the recommends for mythtv-backend already anyway
<Daviey> i would say that most uk myther's use dvb cards
<Daviey> anyway, whats the time there?
<superm1> night Daviey ......
<Daviey> nn
<Daviey> or dd
<superm1> lol
<rogue780|mythsvr> ompaul, um, I would have said sorry if I had been home and not at work
<rogue780|mythsvr> ompaul, and what do you want to talk about?
<ompaul> rogue780|mythsvr, you seemed to have a pasting issue happen yesterday
<ompaul> just a little one ;-)
<rogue780|mythsvr> right. can't explain it. I was at work in a secure area for 14 hours yesterday
<ompaul> wow
<rogue780|mythsvr> and no cats
<ompaul> so someone moved the keyboard or whatever
<rogue780|mythsvr> no one could have though. my dogs stay down stairs, and my wife was also at work
<ompaul> so it suddenly had a case of the I will repeat the last X lines in the channel
<ompaul> which client?
<rogue780|mythsvr> X Chat
* ompaul is now mystified
<ompaul> I have it set up here to back scroll 10k lines
<rogue780|mythsvr> so now I sit with my ubotu pm window active instead of this channel
<rogue780|mythsvr> I have it set up 3k, and everything is logged
* ompaul is a little more irc than he is anything else in fact ompaul wonders if he is not just a little too virtual :)
<ompaul> ctrl alt and L might be useful walking away from the keyboard, it is my guess that someone moved the keyboard or  mouse or both
<ompaul> I have dogs but they leave the keyboards alone, all they want is my seat
<rogue780|mythsvr> there is no keyboard or mouse attached to this computer
<rogue780|mythsvr> it's controlled through vnc
<rogue780|mythsvr> there might have been an erroneous command sent then VNC timed-out yesterday about the same time though
<rogue780|mythsvr> that's my best  guess as I look back through the logs
<ompaul> thats interesting
<tgm4883_> is there a good book on linux?
<ompaul> tgm4883_, there are many, depends on your knowledge, and aims
<tgm4883_> ah
<ompaul> tgm4883_, join me in #ubuntu-offtopic for this one :-)
<tgm4883_> ok
<ompaul> 5 mins and we will have you with at least two if not three books that will get you started / sorted
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mythtv.log
<gardengnome> tgm4883_: in the status screen
<tgm4883_> do i need to be looking through the frontend?
<gardengnome> tgm4883_: it's also accessible in mythweb. or just enter "uptime" in a shell
<tgm4883_> hmm, cause im checking mythweb and cant find it.  In the backend status or the statistics
<gardengnome> backend status
<tgm4883_> i must be blind, i still dont see it
<gardengnome> i don't have a mythtv box handy at the moment. i can't look it up for you
<tgm4883_> yea it's not there, ill check my frontend
<tgm4883_> found it on the frontend, but not through mythweb.  Only 8 days here
<superm1> keescook, ping
<keescook> superm1: pong
<superm1> keescook, I've got the two packages added here: http://pegasus.imbrandon.com/~supermario/personal/dists/feisty/mythtv_testing/
<superm1> There are orig.tar.gz's and dsc's and diff.tar.gz's
<superm1> since its a new upstream versoin
<superm1> (and test builds on feisty if you were interested in running)
<keescook> ah, cool!
<superm1> tgm4883_, only 8 days..... my record was like 95 days for my myth box (and it only changed from a power outage)
<superm1> keescook, I think you mentioned in one of the bug reports to make a package called mythtv-backend-utils.  I opted for mythtv-transcode-utils instead (made more sense since it's used on both backend or frontend)
<keescook> sounds good
<tgm4883_> superm1, yea i had some problems about 8 days ago that i had to reboot
<superm1> ah
<tgm4883_> i basically had an unresponsive system
<tgm4883> My usual way of setting channels is by scanning in mythtv-setup.  Is there a way to add channels that I know are there (and are viewable by the card in a previous setup) but not by scanning?
<superm1> you can probably force add them via mysql
<superm1> but a scan is probably the safest way
<tgm4883> hmm
<superm1> analog or digital channels?
<tgm4883> when i first set it up the scan didn't find it
<tgm4883> digital
<tgm4883> atsc HD
<superm1> well you can do a scan outside of myth
<superm1> and import a channels.conf
<tgm4883> that sounds like the way to go
<tgm4883> i just hope it finds them this time
<superm1> in my experience, the myth scanner has caught everything available to me though
<superm1> no more than i find outside
<tgm4883> :(
<superm1> are you sure the stations are still broadcasting?
<tgm4883> Does the channel scanner use anything from zap2it
<tgm4883> yea my qam capable tv still gets the channels
<superm1> then these aren't ATSC.... they are QAM64/128/256?
<tgm4883> my bad
<tgm4883> sec
<tgm4883> atsc is the HD channels?
<superm1> are you doing a scan on *all* qam transports, or only rescanning existing?
<superm1> ATSC is used for digital over the air
<tgm4883> ok
<superm1> were you doing ATSC scans (when you should have been doing QAM)?
<tgm4883> my tv is both qam and atsc capable.
<tgm4883> Posiblly
<tgm4883> i want to get the OTA channels that comcast provides.
<superm1> but via qam
<tgm4883> yea
<superm1> go back in the scanner and make sure you chose the right options
<tgm4883> currently i only get a few on my HD5500
<tgm4883> sec, i have to install vnc on it.  No keyboard on it
<tgm4883> ? are the repos down?
<superm1> I know ubuntuforums was getting hammered really hard this morning
<superm1> maybe archive.ubuntu.com is too
<superm1> consider using a different mirror perhaps
<tgm4883> i never did change them to my country, would that help?  It's simply making it us.archive.ubuntu.com right?
<superm1> well I usually grab a local .edu mirror
<tgm4883> whoa, just installed
<superm1> they seem not to have a lot of load
<tgm4883> ah, ill grab one a little later
<tgm4883> ok, superm1, installed and ready, full scan, cable freq, qam 256, existing channels get minimal updates
<superm1> right
<tgm4883> ok, its scanning
<tgm4883> i suppose its going to give me a long list of nothing channels again
<superm1> Yup :*(
<tgm4883> for some reason some channels i dont get have like 30 subchannels
<superm1> on demand channels
<superm1> that other users are watching
<superm1> typically
<tgm4883> ah
<superm1> they are kinda useless to keep in there though since they are so unpredictable
<tgm4883> yea i manually remove them each time
<tgm4883> i finally plan on implementing my ir transmitting this weekend to my tv
<tgm4883> so at least one of my projects will be finished
<superm1> hopefully it works better for you then it did for me
<superm1> what kind of tv again? (brand)
<tgm4883> vizio
<tgm4883> but they use LG codes for the remotes
<tgm4883> i think thats who makes the screen
<superm1> oh thats very convenient
<tgm4883> your still doing ulive right?
<superm1> Yup
<superm1> You coming?
<tgm4883> trying to, i have to see what my schedule is like for work
<tgm4883> ill make a decision around the close of early admission
<superm1> Ah.  Airfare is getting really pricey too
<superm1> i just picked up my ticket two days ago.
<superm1> it went up 178 dollars from two weeks ago
<tgm4883> wow
<tgm4883> been there done that
<superm1> so at this point i'm wondering if there is any chance canonical might be in the mood for reimbursement for those talking?
<superm1> or who to even talk to about that
<superm1> keescook, would you know ^?
<superm1> or maybe even subsidizing hotel costs or something to that effect
<superm1> i guess at this point, any bit would help :)
<keescook> superm1: honestly, I'm not sure how sponsorship works.  I'll get you some details.
<superm1> cool thanks.
<tgm4883> awesome, it found the missing channels
<superm1> ah so you must have been doing the wrong scan before
<tgm4883> yep i think so
<tgm4883> Is there something in the works for .21 (or maybe im just setup wrong).  My HD5500 Gives me Fox, NBC, CBS, CW, PBS all in HD, (so does my motorola 6200) but if i schedule a show (ie 24) it will only record on the card that i originally told it to.  I think this is cause they are different channels (HD 5500 is 12_1, STB is 712)
<superm1> you have both firewire and the hd5500?
<superm1> i'm taking it
<tgm4883> yea
<superm1> well two possible solutions
<superm1> either rename the channels on the hd5500 to match up with the stb
<tgm4883> i thought about setting them both up using the same zap2it profile, but heard somewhere that it caused problems
<superm1> or when scheduling, have it be allowed to record on any channel
<tgm4883> ah
<superm1> and just set the SD variant channels to lower priority
<superm1> make sure its like -15 or -20
<superm1> i got bit by that with heroes a week ago
<tgm4883> i can set a channel priority?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> in the frontend
<tgm4883> nice
<superm1> good evenin Daviey
<Daviey> evening, night or afternoon?
<superm1> well you wanted me to start working UTC time sooo
<superm1> lol
<Daviey> arg. my main email server is down
<superm1> ompaul, I was a bit curious, if I didn't turn on my IRC cloak, I get this message during login to freenode: You are exempt from K/D/G lines. congrats.
<superm1> What does that actually mean?
<ompaul> superm1, that is a strange one - let me see
<ompaul> superm1, looks like a bug
<ompaul> :)
<Daviey> Sounds like a good thing!
<superm1> it appears that i get some sort of native cloak too "nat/ibm/x-2da15b152997841b"
<Daviey> ibm get special exception?
<ompaul> ahh
<ompaul> that might explain it all
<ompaul> the node is not going to get killed
<superm1> does ibm have an exemption from it?
<ompaul> but if you cause grief from there
<ompaul> normally the kline would do some kind of work around the ip
<Daviey> ompaul, he's a known trouble maker IMHO
<superm1> haha
<ompaul> Daviey, this we know
<ompaul> superm1,  it is like a condeference
<ompaul> you can't take out 100 people if one of them is a fool but you can have the 99 looking for the one
<ompaul> :)
<ompaul> conference that is
<superm1> ah
<tgm4883> how do you add channel data to a channel that has the same station id as another channel?
<tgm4883> that made no sense
<superm1> huh
<Daviey> why would it have the same station id?
<tgm4883> if i have a tuner with some channels, and add a second tuner with the same stations (but on different channels) how do i go about adding channel data to those channels?
<tgm4883> did that make more sense or more confusion?
<tgm4883> superm1, basically the channels that i rescanned and found, they have no channel data (the have the same stnnum as on the STB 6200)
<Daviey> if the channels are the same, you can share the data source
<Daviey> don't need to repopulate
<Daviey> that's one of the great things with relational databases :)
<tgm4883> you mean a single zap2it profile?
<tgm4883> I'm looking mythweb under channel info, but the only thing im comfortable changing in there is the xmltvid and name.
<tgm4883> there is just not alot of info about that page, is there a manual or something for mythweb?
<superm1> Daviey, did you run the iso yesterday and see the new options for the interface in ubiqiuty?
<Daviey> no :(
<Daviey> i've dl it tho
<Daviey> need to reinstall vmplayer or something
<Daviey> i wanted to do it today - but haven't really had a chance
<superm1> just try virtualbox
<superm1> its a pretty quick install
<superm1> works as good (or better) than vmplayer
<superm1> http://www.virtualbox.org/download/1.3.8/VirtualBox_1.3.8_Ubuntu_feisty_i386.deb
<tgm4883> virtualbox no worky for me :(  it is  a great program though
<DaveMorris> evening
<superm1> afternoon DaveMorris
<superm1> saw your comments on that bug about xmtv
<superm1> thx
<superm1> s/xmtv/xmltv
<Daviey> virtualbox did give me hassle last time i tried. - it's based of qemu & kemu - so should be fast :)
<DaveMorris> superm1: I assume I was correct about what I said
<superm1> yes
* DaveMorris had been waiting for someone to tell me I was wrong
<superm1> i mean i dont know any way that we could go around it.  it really is an extra dep for a lot of people
<DaveMorris> I don't use it, as I use the OTA packages in the UK
<DaveMorris> also does Mythtv work without tv listings?
<superm1> well it can function without them i'm pretty sure
<DaveMorris> normal TV works without it, and is perfectly usable.
<superm1> but i cant say i've ever tried
<DaveMorris> btw whats expect of me in the CC meeting?
* Daviey had problems with the backend keep crapping out on version 0.19 without listings
<Daviey> 0.21 seems to split everything into 30min segments without listings (Unknown)
<DaveMorris> actally my .20 worked without listings when the radio times stuff broke
<superm1> DaveMorris, well show up, and speak up if they start asking questions :)
<rogue780|mythsvr> tgm4883, where do I see what?
<tgm4883> lol, the uptime, but that was resolved a while ago
<tgm4883> thanks for the reply though
<rogue780|mythsvr> sorry
<rogue780|mythsvr> lol
<rogue780|mythsvr> tgm4883, I'm actually looking at the display on gkrellm though
<tgm4883> we got it figured out though, although i still cant find it though mythweb
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> found it in the frontend
<tgm4883> i only had 8 days, but had to restart today :(
<tgm4883> i dont think something is working right and plan on needing another reboot in about 8 days
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-05-25
<superm1> gardengnome, if you don't want to have to check out the bzr branches of mythtv and mythplugins to see my changes last night, you can see them on a repo I threw up too: http://pegasus.imbrandon.com/~supermario/personal/dists/feisty/mythtv_testing/
<a5benwillis> evening
<a5benwillis> ello?
<rogue780|mythsvr> rtx
<rogue780|mythsvr> rtx
<rogue780|mythsvr> rtx
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, is there a bookmark button on your mce remote config?
<tgm4883_laptop> ah, just missed him
<rogue780|mythsvr> rtx
<rogue780|mythsvr> rtx
<rogue780|mythsvr> rtx
<gardengnome> rogue780|mythsvr: wtf is broken with your irc client?
<superm1> Daviey, i added us to the CC pagre
<superm1> s/pagre/page
<Daviey> good stuff
<Daviey> hey.. must be bored... trialing irssi
<superm1> you are?
<Daviey> added a 'notifer' attached to mythvosd - so when my name is said - i get a ticker on the bottom of the screen
<superm1> wow thats pretty sweet
<Daviey> gonna me annoying methinks
<superm1> Daviey, Daviey Daviey Daviey
<superm1> haha
<Daviey> hehe
<Daviey> your interupting neighbours!
<superm1> any luck with any of your three items your working on?
<Daviey> heh
<Daviey> I've almost finished splitting up the install script
<superm1> ah wonderful
<superm1> thats the one i was hoping for ;)
<Daviey> and the themes
<superm1> i'm going to be flying tonite, so I'll work on more ubiquity stuff on the plane
<superm1> (offline of course)
<Daviey> heh
<Daviey> going anywhere nice?
<superm1> so if you have any updates before then let me know, and i'll bzrupdate my local copy
<superm1> Home Home (not school home).  Haven't seen my family since x-mas
<Daviey> geez
<Daviey> I've got the parents-in-law staying over this weekend... so i need to get the house ready
<superm1> ah
<Daviey> so i won't be able to check anything in for at least a few hrs
<superm1> i'm not driving to the airport for another  6 hours or so
<superm1> so take your time
<Daviey> :)
<superm1> if you dont get it in, i'll finish some other rough edges on ubiquity still tonite
<a5benwillis> Can either of you help me with this issue?
<a5benwillis> http://pastebin.ca/503789
<a5benwillis> I get this error ""Error was encountered while displaying video""
<a5benwillis> when a program boundry is crossed
<superm1> thats on svn isn't it?
<a5benwillis> yes svn
<a5benwillis> not packages
<a5benwillis> this is the biggest bug I need to squash so I can go full time on myth
<superm1> didnt svn switch to a new way of handling boundaries
<superm1> like on 30 minute segments it automatically switched
<Daviey> Without listings - doesn't 0.21 do that?
<a5benwillis> yes, thatswhen I have the problem. Not EVERY 30 mins though, its sporatic.
<superm1> Well if its on boundaries, i would guess that the device is'nt properly being closed during program changes
<superm1> perhaps it needs to be closed for a longer period of time
<superm1> before reopening
<a5benwillis> is there a setting for that?
<a5benwillis> Sat is slow at opening/closing anyway
<superm1> there is a setting to never close dvb devices
<superm1> so that myth will always leave it open
<superm1> that might be a good one to enable for this sort of problem
<superm1> eg it will just switch frequencies as needed
<a5benwillis> hmm, that might work
<superm1> tis in mythtv-setup
<a5benwillis> is itin the card settings or?
<superm1> yes
<a5benwillis> ok, Im about to recompile anyway to try a new EIT bug fix. I'll check it out
<a5benwillis> how can I get the .21 svn?
<superm1> when you checkout, just checkout trunk
<superm1> rather than 0.20-fixes
<a5benwillis> ah ok
<a5benwillis> so trunk is better, more bleeding edge?
<superm1> well better is an arguable adjective
<a5benwillis> do I need to do anything considering Ive been running fixes onthis box?
<Daviey> better reliable?
<a5benwillis> just checkout trunk and compileinstall?
<superm1> well back up your database
<superm1> because once you go trunk, you cant go back to 0.20-fixes
<superm1> unless you drop and restore your database
<a5benwillis> want to backup db anyways.
<a5benwillis> but no other versioningissues.
<a5benwillis> thanks! about to start
<superm1> good luck :)
<a5benwillis> cant get my db to backup
<a5benwillis> "mysqldump -u mythtv -pmythtv mythconverg -c > mythtv_backup.sql"
<a5benwillis> perm denied
<superm1> is your password really just mythtv for that mythtv user?
<a5benwillis> yes
<a5benwillis> I just did "sudo su" and it worked
<a5benwillis> bah
<superm1> what does the -c do?
<superm1> compress?
<a5benwillis> yes
<a5benwillis> must have been a rights issue
<a5benwillis> worked as root
<superm1> perhaps in the directory you were working in
<a5benwillis> /usr/src
<superm1> yup
<superm1> thats why
<a5benwillis> tried with sudo as well
<superm1> well sudo cant do redirects
<superm1> unless you use a tee
<a5benwillis> ah
<a5benwillis> makes sense
<superm1> http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/05/17/using-tee-to-write-to-files-and-the-terminal/
<superm1> thats from a few days ago.  i just learned about tee from that
<a5benwillis> shouldI have to reinstall my themes and plugins when going to trunk?
<superm1> plugins yes
<superm1> themes likely no, but no guarantees
<a5benwillis> bah, mythweather hasntbeen working anyways lol
<superm1> there is a patch for it on trac
<superm1> that i just applied to the ubuntu packages
<superm1> two days ago
<a5benwillis> you guys hear abt Dell and Ubuntu?
<superm1> speaking of which, keescook did you get a chance to look those over?
<Daviey> a5benwillis: no, do tell :D
<superm1> Daviey, you really haven't heard?  http://www.dell.com/open
<a5benwillis> Dell is now offering three models preinstalled with Ubuntu Fiesty
<Daviey> I'm teasing! who hasn't!
<a5benwillis> lol
<a5benwillis> well bah to you :-)
<Daviey> I even blogged aboout the logo on the ubuntu guys t-shirt on ubuntu planet
<a5benwillis> were a Dell shop at work so Im very happy
* superm1 needs to start a blog and join the planet too
<a5benwillis> lots and lots of dells. Im surrouded by Dell servers
<a5benwillis> even have a few edubuntu dells :-D
<Daviey> superm1: i only started my blog for that reason
<superm1> think perhaps mythbuntu.org's rss stream can join there?
<Daviey> hmm
<Daviey> We'd need to set up a 'News' page really for that
<superm1> well its already set up
<superm1> that front page is new s posts
<a5benwillis> what website?
<superm1> a5benwillis, www.mythbuntu.org
<a5benwillis> are you guys heading that up?
<superm1> yup
<a5benwillis> love the splash
<a5benwillis> too bad I cant apply the patches I use to it. I'de love to use it.
<superm1> thank rogue780|mythsvr he got it going :)
<keescook> superm1: sorry, haven't yet; does the bzr branch match the packages you pointed me at?  (I haven't had time to even check that; yay kernel security updates)
<superm1> yes keescook the bzr branch should match those packages
<superm1> i updated it right before i built them
<keescook> superm1: awsome.  :)
<superm1> a5benwillis, starting with gutsy you'll be able to install the splash without mythbuntu if you want
<superm1> it is just a package called mythbuntu-artwork-usplash
<superm1> keescook, in bzr though you won't get the tar.orig.gz
<superm1> oops orig.tar.gz
* keescook nods
<superm1> you can grab it from pegasus or from debian multimedia (whom we merged)
<a5benwillis> downloading iso now.
<a5benwillis> Wanted an easy frontend to play with
<superm1> my roomate was able to run the disk as a HD frontend himself
<superm1> i was surprised that the driver it loaded for his vid card could handle it, but happy nonetheless :)
<a5benwillis> wow
<a5benwillis> I'll try it on my wifes pc when I get home
<superm1> cool
<superm1> keescook, did you poke at all about reimbursment for travel to ulive?
<superm1> a5benwillis, the only thing - once you jump to trunk, mythbuntu probably won't be able to connect to your backend
<superm1> no guarantees if it does or doesnt
<a5benwillis> eck
<a5benwillis> now you tell me lol
<superm1> well i dont know if they had a protocol jump at all
<a5benwillis> which packageshould I use for taglib to get mythmusic to work?
<superm1> if they did, that breaks any old versions.  it will tell you
<a5benwillis> I dont think they had any prorocol changes
<superm1> libid3tag0
<superm1> i think
<a5benwillis> well, thats already at newwest version
<superm1> if nothing else though you'll get the warning doesn't hurt to try (re: mythbuntu live fe)
<a5benwillis> got this error when compiling the plugins "MythMusic requires taglib.
<a5benwillis> "
<superm1> libtag1-dev
<superm1> you can try
<a5benwillis> sweet! thanks
<a5benwillis> that did it.need to add to my guide
<keescook> superm1: I did, but haven't heard back yet.
<superm1> ah okay keescook. thanks a bunch
<a5benwillis> superm1: Do you know the trak idof the patch for mythweb?
<a5benwillis> ermmythweather
<superm1> 332 something
<a5benwillis> 3327?
<superm1> dont remember offhand
<superm1> and dont have my laptop with me (i'm at work)
<a5benwillis> this lookslikeit
<a5benwillis> itchanges mw to look to weather.com instead of msnbc
<a5benwillis> hate this space bar LOL
<superm1> yes
<superm1> the way i did the ubuntu patch i included the icons and such too, but you can manually do those
<superm1> gardengnome, did you determine what was questionable about the way the patch was done?
<a5benwillis> Oh nos!
<a5benwillis> the diff fileis empty on trac
<a5benwillis> http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/attachment/ticket/3327/mythweather.diff
<a5benwillis> think I foundit down further
<a5benwillis> .
<a5benwillis> mythweather still broken in mythbuntu?
<superm1> atm yes
<a5benwillis> k
<superm1> its only the gutsy packages that have hte fix
<a5benwillis> just makingsure itwasnt me
<rogue780|mythsvr> rtx
<rogue780|mythsvr> rtx
<rogue780|mythsvr> rtx
<superm1> rogue780|mythsvr, you need to tie up your cats
<a5benwillis> superm1: upgrade to trunk done
<a5benwillis> running setup now, its updating the schema. Kind of suprised me
<a5benwillis> .
<a5benwillis> eck! guess I have to restore my database???
<superm1> why?
<superm1> if your moving to trunk thats normal
<a5benwillis> under setup everythings gone
<a5benwillis> ok, as long as its normal
<a5benwillis> shew
<a5benwillis> no, wait, itsall there
<superm1> what happened?
<a5benwillis> just didnt look right for a sec
<a5benwillis> guess I need to patch mythweb as well to make mythweather work
<gardengnome> superm1: sorry, i forgot to get back to you. no-one of the developers seemed to have the logs handy and relevant discussion took place on a private mailing list. they suggested we take a look at the source's TOS ourselvesd
<gardengnome> superm1: i hope i wasn't just producing FUD :(
<superm1> No i was just curious
<superm1> gardengnome, you going to be able to come to the CC meeting next week?
<gardengnome> um
<gardengnome> what's that?
<gardengnome> :)
<superm1> community council meeting
<superm1> we're running to be officially recognized as a ubuntu team
<superm1> so hoping to bring as much of us as possible
<superm1> its at 21:00 UTC on May 29
<gardengnome> that should be possible. i'll try to make it although i'm not really contributing much
* gardengnome spent today at the vet's and shopping...
<superm1> haha.  well you're working with the svn packages
<gardengnome> true
<superm1> which will for sure be a major help
<superm1> especially come a few months from now when 0.21 is released
<gardengnome> true
<gardengnome> i'll try hard to dedicate some more time to those packages during the next days so i can upload something
<superm1> sounds good :)
<gardengnome> but for now, it's beer and movie time. 10:40pm :)
<superm1> night gardengnome
<a5benwillis> superm1: ?
<a5benwillis> is there any way to verify IP in mythbuntu? I dont see a terminal
<superm1> right click the desktop
<superm1> and you can pull up a terminal
<superm1> thats probably a good idea for us though to add a terminal icon to the desktop
<a5benwillis> k
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-05-26
<tgm4883_laptop> what does a pvr-150 come up as when you lspci?
<Daviey> tgm4883_laptop: not sure
<Daviey> but my Nova-t shows up as:
<Daviey> 00:0a.2 Multimedia controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder [MPEG Port]  (rev 05)
<Daviey> hope that helps
<tgm4883_laptop> trying to help someone in the forums, it seems that when they add the capture card it doesn't save
<Daviey> hmm
<Daviey> wonder if it's a db issue
<Daviey> anyway.. need sleep
<Daviey> nn
<tgm4883_laptop> night
<tgm4883_laptop> how do you remove and purge the mythtv database for a reinstall of mythtv.  apt-get remove --purge mysql?
<superm1> good evenin DaveMorris
<superm1> and Daviey
<DaveMorris> morining superm1
<gardengnome> re
* gardengnome installs feisty in virtualbox
<superm1> ah good gardengnome.  can finally test out those svn packages then, eh? :)
<gardengnome> yes.
<gardengnome> i've just done an svn up and am rebuilding now;)
<superm1> i built a new package last night too
<superm1> hdhomerun-config
<gardengnome> nifty
<gardengnome> i heard you got some freebies from those people :)
<gardengnome> i'
<gardengnome> ll resync to bzr later tonight
<superm1> Yup, just got mine in yesterday right before my flight home
<superm1> so after i landed, you bet your butt the first thing i did was set it up on my laptop
<gardengnome> heh ;)
<gardengnome> new hardware is always nice
<gardengnome> and those hdhomerun boxen have to be very nice
<superm1> oh gotta run.  i'll tell you about it later :)
<a5benwillis> hola
<gardengnome> hola a5benwillis
<a5benwillis> just seeing who was online today
<a5benwillis> chans are fairly busy today
<gardengnome> ;)
<gardengnome> it's saturday
<a5benwillis> very nice weather here though. I should be outside
<a5benwillis> 85deg
<a5benwillis> f
<gardengnome> it's sticky here
<a5benwillis> what part of the world?
<gardengnome> germany, close to the french border
<gardengnome> quite hot, too
<a5benwillis> ah, US here
<gardengnome> and i'm too cheap to turn on AC in my car ;)
<a5benwillis> always sticky in the US South
<gardengnome> true
<a5benwillis> working on my brothers myth box. watching it compile :)
<gardengnome> ah, are you using svn head?
<a5benwillis> trunk
<gardengnome> yep, nice
<gardengnome> i've just finished building mythplugins_svn20070511-13505-0.0ubuntu3_all.deb ;)
<a5benwillis> man, wish I could use the packages
<gardengnome> would be nice if i could upload something usable tonight
<gardengnome> well
<gardengnome> i could give them to you, but it'd rather not till i tested them myself. that could save you a lot of trouble ,)
<gardengnome> ;)
<a5benwillis> I actually cant use the packages. too many patches go into my boxes
<a5benwillis> I use DVB so theres some 'other' things going on.
<gardengnome> involving encrypted channels?
<gardengnome> yay
<gardengnome> there's a thunderstorm coming
<a5benwillis> 'other' things lol
<defendguin> for playing a dvd in mythtv i have to install a dvd player on my own?
<Hugolp> defendguin: what?
<defendguin> i still have to install a dvd player
<defendguin> like ogle
<defendguin> or mplayer
<Hugolp> Ive never watched a dvd actually, but I though that with the internal player you could
<Hugolp> Maybe someone else can tell you
<Hugolp> what happen when you try to watch a dvd with the internal player?
<defendguin> not according to the mythtvdvd package description in synaptic
<defendguin> the screen goes black for a fraction of a second then goes back to the optical media menu
<Hugolp> then you got your solution
<defendguin> Hugolp: well i always double check myself
<defendguin> i guess i also need decss
<defendguin> doesn't seem to be working really well
<Hugolp> defendguin:  can you watch the dvd in totem or other player?
<defendguin> justin@mythtvserver:/dev$ ogle -u cli /dev/cdrom
<defendguin> ERROR[ogle_nav] : faild to open/read the DVD
<defendguin> DVDSetDVDRoot:: Root not set
<defendguin> i'm wondering if the OS sees the dvd drive
<Hugolp> then its not a mythtv problem
<defendguin> nope its not but all this should be taken care of if i install the mythtvdvd plugin
<defendguin> :'(
<a5benwillis> help?
<a5benwillis> how do I change the filter view when looking at whats been recorded?
<a5benwillis> right now I see all the livetv recordings
<gardengnome> i'm amazed how accurate those dpatch descriptions are
<gardengnome> e.g. debian/patches/05_11372.dpatch
<gardengnome> especially because that patch just renames a define AFAIK
<gardengnome> a5benwillis: hit "m"?
<tgm4883_laptop> where would i follow progress on the firewire driver?
<defendguin> kernel development mailing lists?
<tgm4883_laptop> is that where it is?
<defendguin> yup
<gardengnome> um
<gardengnome> are the normal ubuntu packages compiled with DTS support?
<gardengnome> mythfrontend --version might tell
<gardengnome> superm1: how do i get your latest changes?
<gardengnome> i see
<gardengnome>   latest revision: Fri 2007-05-11 19:36:38 -0500
<gardengnome> here when i bzr checkout http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mythtv/mythbuntu/devel/
<gardengnome> yay
<gardengnome> all relevant patches are updated now \o/
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-05-27
<superm1> gardengnome, the branch moved
<superm1> run "bzr co http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythbuntu/mythbuntu"
<superm1> instead.  thats the new location of the branch
<gardengnome> thanks.
<gardengnome> superm1: http://www.pastebin.ca/512314 ;)
<superm1> oooh me likey
<superm1> no mythweather?
<superm1> patch?
<gardengnome> superm1: btw, could you please tell me why we apply debian/patches/05_11372.dpatch to mythtv?
<gardengnome> superm1: not yet. haven't gotten around to that yet.
<gardengnome> superm1: i forgot how dpatch works every time so progress is slow ;)
<superm1> ah
<superm1> lets see what that patch was
<superm1> one sec
<gardengnome> it basically renames one define
<gardengnome> which is rather useless, IMHO
<superm1> i think because it isn't just for when ATI drivers are broke
<superm1> i think it can also happen with other drivers
<superm1> and that might have been why
<gardengnome> yes, IEGD for example
<superm1> i didnt write the patch myself
<gardengnome> yes, it's a backport from svn trunk AFAIK
<superm1> in a sense, its not really "necessary"
<gardengnome> i had to use that define myself a lot in the past ;)
<superm1> haha i see
<superm1> ATI card?
<gardengnome> i just got confused by the patch, especially because the header wasn't updated properly
<superm1> blame christian for that :)
<gardengnome> superm1: no, S100 whose tv-out requires IEGD
<superm1> ah
<gardengnome> http://www.t-online.de/international/pressebilder/t-online-s100.jpg
<gardengnome> ^^ nifty toy :)
<gardengnome> celeron 733, 128M RAM, wlan, fanless, nice remote control. can be had for 50 on ebay :)
<superm1> whats that in dollars?
<superm1> i dont know going exchange rates off hand
<gardengnome> about $67
<gardengnome> http://www.xe.com/ucc/convert.cgi :)
<superm1> looks like it could make a decent sd fe
<gardengnome> sure.
<gardengnome> it's just sad that it requires a propreitary driver
<superm1> indeed
<gardengnome> i was working on making minimyth run on the s100, but got distracted by my finals. i'll make that happen right after the svn packages. i'
<superm1> i thought intel's drivers were opened?
<gardengnome> m almost there, just need to add some bits to parse IEGD specific config options :)
<gardengnome> superm1: no. not all of them.
<superm1> tis a shame
<gardengnome> superm1: the tv-out encoder (FS545) is a closed source driver
<gardengnome> ok, it's bedtime. talk to you tomorrow :)
<superm1> but being wifi, netboot is out of the question
<superm1> okay
<superm1> night then
<gardengnome> it's also normal ethernet :)
<gardengnome> bye
<superm1> Daviey, areyou here
<superm1> Daviey, good mornin
<gardengnome> morning
<gardengnome> guys.
<gardengnome> am i doing something wrong herE?
<gardengnome> i can't checkout from bzr.
<gardengnome> http://www.pastebin.ca/513772
<gardengnome> superm1: i'd appreciate it if you could take a look
<gardengnome> i hope i'm using the correct repository
<gardengnome> lots of teeth-grinding and hair-pulling here
<Cyberai> what the hell happened to the mythtv-users channel?
<Hugolp> nothing
<gardengnome> why?
<gardengnome> it's still the same bunch of ignorant assholes
<gardengnome> including me.
<gardengnome> :)
<Cyberai> I'd hardly call you ignorant gardengnome
<Cyberai> I just can't seem to see the channel anymore
<Cyberai> weird, now it's there
<Cyberai> windows sucks
<superm1> gardengnome, that looks like the right command
<superm1> hm
<gardengnome> weird, huh?
<gardengnome> my bzr is version 0.11-0ubuntu1
<superm1> 0.15-0ubuntu2
<superm1> is mine
<superm1> but i dont know that is the cause
<gardengnome> i'll try upgrading
<gardengnome> :(
<gardengnome> i love how stuff like this impairs productivity ;)
<superm1> haha
<gardengnome> but virtualbox is working now. \o/
<gardengnome> hum
<gardengnome> it looks like the new storage groups stuff doesn't allow for a default directory.
<gardengnome> maybe we'll have to insert something into the DB manually, although that sounds like an ugly hack ;)
<gardengnome> (i actually wonder what i patched then)
<superm1> oh weird
<superm1> if there is no default directory, you *have* to put in your directories?
<superm1> in mythtv-setup
<gardengnome> yes.
* gardengnome tries to install mythweb
<gardengnome> superm1: is libdts support enabled by default in your packages?
<superm1> Should be.
<superm1> libdts-dev is a build dep
<superm1> and during configure, you get "DTS passthrough  yes"
<superm1> was there ever a determination with regard to --compile-type=debug
<gardengnome> thanks. i don't get the positive messages from configure
<superm1> what optimizations are stripped?
<gardengnome> superm1: um, i actually forgot to ask about that. will do so later ;)
<superm1> if all the debug symbols are still put in there by --compile-type=profile, it's not a big deal to switch.  but for using dbgsym support in ubuntu, its necessary
<superm1> to use --compile-type=debug
<gardengnome> there was a dpatch to link against dts_pic instead of just dts. i think it's obsolete because this functionality is already in svn trunk. i'll try determining that.
<gardengnome> superm1: why? won't dbgsym support work with the debug symbols provided by --profile?
<superm1> Well that's what i'm wondering
<superm1> what debug symbols are generated by --profile
<gardengnome> ah
<gardengnome> ;)
<gardengnome> i seem to remember that those debug symbols are not as good as those generated by --compile-type=debug
<superm1> thats what the guys in #mythtv need to tell the truth on :)
<gardengnome> i'll just bug someone about that
<gardengnome> yep :)
<gardengnome> mythweb is working!
<gardengnome> yay \o/ ;)
<superm1> :)
<gardengnome> um
<gardengnome> suppose i'll get that mythweather patch in then.
<superm1> Okay need to get running, i'll have to be leaving for the airport again soon
<superm1> catch you later on gardengnome
<gardengnome> have a nice day:)
<dmandell> Hi, anybody home?
<keescook> i am, but you were already talking to me.  ;)
<keescook> superm1 _just_ logged out
<keescook> gardengnome: have you tried doing a remote frontend before?
<gardengnome> yes
<gardengnome> in fact, i was successful in doing so
<keescook> cool!  dmandell was having trouble, so I directed him here since I haven't done that before.
<dmandell> gardengnome:  I've got a question for you wrt remote frontends?
<dmandell> Remote frontend can find and connect to backend when I first start up the frontend.
<dmandell> 2007-05-27 09:43:57.157 Gnome-Screensaver support enabled
<dmandell> 2007-05-27 09:43:57.157 DPMS is active.
<dmandell> 2007-05-27 09:43:57.167 New DB connection, total: 1
<dmandell> 2007-05-27 09:43:57.175 Connected to database 'mythconverg' at host: 192.168.11.6
<dmandell> But when I try to select manage recordings it seems to be trying to connect to localhost instead
<dmandell> 2007-05-27 09:44:05.878 Connecting to backend server: 127.0.0.1:6543 (try 1 of 5)
<dmandell> And of course failing.
<dmandell> Any idea where that would be coming from?
<gardengnome> yes
<gardengnome> dmandell: open mythtv-setup on the master backend, go to the first menu entry there and set the ip addresses to correct values
<dmandell> gardengnome:  Ah, that makes sense, thanks for your help.
<gardengnome> i think that's a FAQ ;)
<dmandell> I must have been googling on the wrong words, I should have known it would be in the FAQ.  Thanks.
<gardengnome> np
<gardengnome> anyone in here alive?
<gardengnome> i want this stupid bzr branch.
<gardengnome> :)
<littletank> Hello, having just started to try to setup I would like to listen in and see what's what.
<gardengnome> there's not much going on right now
<gardengnome> are you looking for something in particular?
<littletank> I am concerned about finding channels with scan
<littletank> I get lots of signal but no channels.
<gardengnome> how do you scan?
<littletank> As part of backend setup
<gardengnome> ffs.
<gardengnome> i'm supposed to apply this patch but i can't find it. *sigh*
<gardengnome> littletank: DVB-S?
<littletank> I am not familiar with DVB-S
<gardengnome> littletank: i just want to know how you receive your signal
<littletank> I use Freeview in the UK
<gardengnome> ah
<gardengnome> um, i'm not familiar with that setup, sorry
<gardengnome> actually, #mythtv-users is a better place
<gardengnome> this channel is mostly developer talk
<gardengnome> and me bitching about bazaar.
<littletank> OK, and thank you
<littletank> good bye
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-05-19
 * HaDAk waves
<Seeker`> hi
<HaDAk> I just downloaded the new build (well, new since the last time I downloaded it)
<HaDAk> but i'm having troubles booting it.
<HaDAk> it'll load to the last little bit of the progress bar and just hard lock my computer.
<HaDAk> i've tried safe video, noapic, and noacpi
<HaDAk> nothing works. is there a verbose startup option?
<HaDAk> any thoughts?
<trollboy> In mythbuntu, how do I direct Games to my directory that contains the games?
<Lud7773> I'm trying to install the new mythbuntu 8.04 on my pc.  The live cd boots up normal and I go through the entire installation, but when prompted to reboot after the installation mythtv does not boot, instead I get a command prompt.  any suggestions?
 * HaDAk coughs
<Seeker`> HaDAk: I'm not very good with that sort of stuff, so wont be much hlep
<HaDAk> :(
<HaDAk> it's just...sitting there. not booting. it makes me sad.
<Lud7773> HaDAk: what is your issue?
<MythbuntuGuest85> can someone please give me some system specific specs for using 2 dvb-s cards? am looking at building a box  single backend/multi front
<HaDAk> having issues booting the live cd to install. gets to the last little bit of the bar, and locks up.  i've tried noapic, noacpi, safe video, and a combination thereof.
<Seeker`> MythbuntuGuest85: what sort of specs do you mean?
<Lud7773> HaDAk: have you tested the cd to make sure that it's not the cd?
<HaDAk> i ran the integrity check on it. it came out ok.
<MythbuntuGuest85> hardware..whats in your box..
<Lud7773> HaDAk: have you installed any other OS on the pc and all went well?
 * HaDAk nods
<HaDAk> i've got linuxmce on it right now.
<MythbuntuGuest85> also I am on the java version here what irc server are we using?
<HaDAk> freenode
<HaDAk> irc.freenode.net
<MythbuntuGuest85> tnx
<HaDAk> np
<HaDAk> Lud7773: i'd be happy with a verbose boot mode to see what it's hanging on..but i haven't been able to find an option for that.
<Lud7773> HaDAk: hmm... I haven't tried but isn't the alternative boot supposed to be verbose?
<HaDAk> we'll find out. i'm downloading it now.
<HaDAk> was hoping to be able to avoid that though
<hllywood14> ok now i can get off guest
<HaDAk> wb
<hllywood14> ok..can anyone send me some infor on a box they are running 2 dvb-s cards and catching 82HD?
<Lud7773> HaDAk: let me know how it goes for you.  I've got mine installed but when I reboot the dang thing won't boot to ubuntu it takes me to a command line prompt instead.
<HaDAk> what does the prompt say?
<Lud7773> HaDAk: it's like a watered down ubuntu...  just says type 'help' for a list of commands...
<HaDAk> have you tried startx?
<Lud7773> HaDAk: no I didn't but I didn't see as one of the command options...  I'll try it though.
<HaDAk> if it's a bash prompt, it should let you run that
<Lud7773> HaDAk: what I did notice is that I'm using eide drives, but when I type search my /dev I only find a single sda drive.
<HaDAk> well, it's booting off something.
<HaDAk> i'm going to try starting this cd in vmware.
<Lud7773> HaDAk: good old vmware...
<hllywood14> anyone using dvb-s?
 * HaDAk shakes his head
<HaDAk> pvr-150
<Lud7773> hllywood14: pvr-150, as soon as I get it going, I do have a twinhann I'd like to try that is dvb-s
<hllywood14> know where I can find some info?
 * HaDAk would like to take this time to offer some advice on tv output
<hllywood14> yeah..thats what I'm looking into
<HaDAk> http://hadak.org/site/Blog/Entries/2008/5/14_S-Video_as_your_primary_video_device_in_linux.html
<hllywood14> hoping to run 2 dvb-s (1 record/ 1 live)backend..multi frontend
<hllywood14> need info on some system specs as I have a few parts around but have 2 buy a few
<hllywood14> would  like to chat with someone running something like this
<Lud7773> hllywood14: i had saved 2 twinhann's for that purpose... but if I can't even get it going with a pvr-150...  I think I'm going to be in trouble with the twinhann's!
 * HaDAk suggests perhaps linuxmce?
<hllywood14> what model twins?
<hllywood14> haven't heard of linuxmce...whats that
<Lud7773> twinhann 102g
<HaDAk> www.linuxmce.org
<hllywood14> have heard a few good things about in win environ..but i don't think you can run dual...win that is..I think in linux you have to blacklist 1 of em
<hllywood14> ok hadak i will check it out
<hllywood14> well maybe i will just purchase a few pieces of hardware and we can do a joint project lud7773..
<Lud7773> hllywood14: lol... sure I'm up for a summer project!
<hllywood14> i have a duron with ecs k7s5a around here..was thinking that would be a good backend
<Lud7773> HaDAk: the command prompt thing I get is initramfs
<HaDAk> oh.
<HaDAk> that's not even to a bash prompt
<Lud7773> HaDAk: looks like busybox 1.1.3
<hllywood14> duron is a 900 i think but i always ran at 1.2
<HaDAk> it's not detecting your hard drive
<Lud7773> HaDAk: I've checked the bios and I know it's there...
<Lud7773> does this version of the software support eide drives or just sata?
<hllywood14> i'm kinda new to linux put it off for a long time..I know what the heck was i thinking...but now I am trying at least so sorry i can't really help on many problems here
<HaDAk> anything supports eide
<hllywood14> lud7773 i have found that a bios reading is not always enough to verify working HD
<HaDAk> Lud7773: check your master/slave/cable select settings. often times, bios will see the drives, but if the jumpers are set wrong, linux will not
<Lud7773> HaDAk: that's what I figured... but I'm stumped on this.
<Lud7773> hmmm... good suggestion... I'll take a peek!
<hllywood14> do you have a dos sys disk?
<hllywood14> i would try that before teardown
<HaDAk> dos != linux
<hllywood14> if dos can see it cables should be fine
<HaDAk> doesn't handle drives the same
<hllywood14> i know but from a diag point of view I have ran both
<hllywood14> with good results to find simple problems such as this
 * HaDAk nods
<hllywood14> prevent more work...and dusty hands
 * hllywood14 wink
<Lud7773> I had to put new drive in...  pulled it from a different box... so box is already torn down.
<HaDAk> 's why i keep the screw off the side of my  case...or, in the case of my mce box, it has quick remove panels, and a swivel/flip hard drive tray
<Lud7773> I did pull the jumper will see if it helps...  might have to reinstall.
<hllywood14> also if you folks dont mind can I suggest a good free radio site that I enjoy and think you may...
<Lud7773> suggest away!
<hllywood14> i run an antec box remove side panel and drive bays= easy
<hllywood14> ok 1 sec
<HaDAk> mine is an antec box too
<HaDAk> antec mini case
<Lud7773> mine is a generic shoebox case...  with about 6 fans cause the little things gets extremely hot!
<hllywood14> http://future-radio.llpool.com:9200
<hllywood14> enter that in favorite media app and listen away..
<HaDAk> my case: http://www.antec.com/us/productDetails.php?ProdID=15130
<hllywood14> comes from gigacrew server..and if on irc on that server #future-radio you can request songs that will play
<Lud7773> nice...  that interfaces with myth then?
<hllywood14> case = old antec clone..chieftech or whatever they wanted to call it..I think ant800
<HaDAk> Lud7773: clarify.
<Lud7773> radio station that hllywood14 was suggesting... just wondering if that ties into myth?
<HaDAk> i know you can drop a .pls file into myth, and it'll load it up
<hllywood14> you can play it in myth media I think..not sure of that but give it a try
<hllywood14> then yes cause that is how I load it from win desktop
<Lud7773> nice...  It would be cool if you could interface hulu with myth...
<HaDAk> it's being worked on
<HaDAk> they figured out how it pulls adverts.
<HaDAk> that's a huge step
<hllywood14> lots of older music and newer..mainly a request show...I am a member there so thats why i always ask folks before just suggesting..I love it listen day and night
<hllywood14> either of you know where I might be able to find the info I am looking for? or someone that has that kinda setup....and ludd I will or a couple dvb-s cards...thinking a twinhaun and a skystar-2 and we can start on that
 * HaDAk shrugs
<hllywood14> sorry will order
<hllywood14> thanks anyway hadak
<HaDAk> mmhmmm
<Lud7773> hllywood14: I've been looking at the mythbuntu manual and they have some suggestions... of course it differs.
<HaDAk> alt cd seems to be working fine
<Lud7773> HaDAk: did it boot up alright for you this time then?
 * HaDAk nods
<hllywood14> i saw a few when i looked at it but nothing real specific..I know in linux sometimes things can be a little more tricky but work much better
<Lud7773> HaDAk: that's always a good start!
<hllywood14> but would like to have a known working example to start things out with as I said I am very new to linux..sorry I put learning off for so long..
<Lud7773> I know that last summer I had the twinhanns working using vdr software and it ran well...  but most of the processing power had to come from cpu cause the 102g cards don't decode
<HaDAk> you should start with something simple, and work your way up.
<hllywood14> how about this...would either of you now a good simple place to start? maybe a dummies guide or something..yes on software decode on twinhauns..also run a little hot
<Lud7773> hllywood14: before investing $$  try something basic... then elaborate on it after you get done...  I've done so many of these little pet projects and unless you see some progress... it can get discouraging real quick!
 * HaDAk agrees with lud
<Lud7773> I think the most basic setup is on pvr-150 if you have cable in your area.
<hllywood14> well I know I can make it work in a win evironment so it won't be all for nothing..
 * hllywood14 smiles
<hllywood14> no on cable
<hllywood14> sorry typing sucks tonight..environment
<Lud7773> doing these projects are great to learn linux...  I leaned most of my linux doing this sort of stuff... modding xboxes, to running vdr and now trying my hand at myth.
<hllywood14> thats what I was thinking
<hllywood14> thats why I thought i could start with something I really wanted ...aka media server
<Lud7773> dvb-s a little more complicated cause it's satellite and you have to get keys and all sorts of stuff to try to decode.
<hllywood14> networked home...not rg-6ed so moving tv is hard now but not if I have a backend frontend setup.....see the rewards
<hllywood14> no prob on that..looking at mainly free to air stuff
<Lud7773> hllywood14: gotcha...  well give it a whirl...  try with one twinhann...  once you get the first one going... adding a second one shouldn
<Lud7773> 't be to complciated.
<hllywood14> yep...I know in linux the decode is virtual card dump..so the cards feed from memory or a virtual card..just worried about conflicts...   :<
<rhpot1991_laptop> tgm4883 tgm4883_laptop ping
<hllywood14> but hey I get married in 2 weeks and will be gone for another 2 so maybe when I get back I dig in..
<Lud7773> yeah...  I wouldn't be doing this sort of project on the honeymoon...  cause you'll be divorced before you know it!!
<tgm4883_laptop> rhpot1991_laptop, pong
<hllywood14> also I found a link somewhere that using myth as backend you can stream to internet..aka work and anywhere I can get network....
<rhpot1991_laptop> tgm4883_laptop: re video multi discs
<hllywood14> yeah..she already says i love computers more than her....   :>
<rhpot1991_laptop> tossing them into folders junks up the sort order
<Lud7773> hllywood14: yeah... but you have to have a pretty good upload bandwidth
<nwidger> hey, anyone around?
<rhpot1991_laptop> folders first, files next :(
<HaDAk> hi nwidger
<tgm4883_laptop> rhpot1991_laptop, ah yes it does
<nwidger> anyone know how to set the default sound card in mythbuntu?
<tgm4883_laptop> is there a setting for that in mythvideo?
<Lud7773> brb
<rhpot1991_laptop> looking for one now, though there doesn't seem to be
<hllywood14> yeah but if i drop qual on decode..upload small video to smart phone..unlimited internet..main focus..
<rhpot1991_laptop> nope none that I can see
<nwidger> i have an onboard sound chip and an audigy, but all the applications default to using the on board.  anyone know how to change this?
<HaDAk> O_o http://img391.imageshack.us/img391/8858/mariogg7.jpg
<HaDAk> disable the onboard?
<nwidger> HaDAk: how do i do that?
<nwidger> BIOS?
<HaDAk> depends on your board.
<nwidger> this is a desktop machine
<HaDAk> generally bios, but in some older motherboards, there's a jumper
<nwidger> hmm
<nwidger> ill have to look into that, thanks
<HaDAk> np
<hllywood14> bios assigning irg to onboard first A hadak
<hllywood14> i would say bios disable on sound
<ddgoose> bah I just went through 8 10/100 adapters trying to find just 1 that would pxe boot proper
<ddgoose> no luck
<HaDAk> you want my intel card?
<HaDAk> ^^
<hllywood14> i have 1 i will share 2
<hllywood14> :>
<ddgoose> I have 2 sitting here couldn't get either to boot proper
<tgm4883_laptop> rhpot1991_laptop, the only other option I can think of is to manually put the stuff in there, don't grab it from imdb
<Lud7773> bk
<ddgoose> 1 has the buggy 2.0 pxe
<ddgoose> the other stuck in bootp
<tgm4883_laptop> thats what I did with my RvB
<Lud7773> HaDAk: you got it installed yet?
<HaDAk> it's installed...but locking up in the same place
<Lud7773> HaDAk: dang...  no way to check your log files either?
<rhpot1991_laptop> tgm4883_laptop: what do you mean?
<HaDAk> booting recovery mode
<rhpot1991_laptop> I've done where I pulled the same info for 2 discs then went and added a disc 2 on the end of one
<HaDAk> looks like an  x issue
<rhpot1991_laptop> I don't see any way around sorting if I used folders though
<tgm4883_laptop> rhpot1991_laptop, you can manally put the info in there
<tgm4883_laptop> rhpot1991_laptop, that would work too
<rhpot1991_laptop> tgm4883_laptop: still leaves me with doubles of some things
 * tgm4883_laptop is off to watch IJ: The Last Crusade
<tgm4883_laptop> rhpot1991_laptop, yea I don't think that mythvideo was really meant for this sort of thing
<tgm4883_laptop> you could always ask what people do in #mythtv-users though
<rhpot1991_laptop> ya just looking at some sets that are 6-8 discs, gonna get messy
<rhpot1991_laptop> there was an unanswered thread on the mailing list that got me thinking abot it
<tgm4883_laptop> maybe it will be fixed with storage groups
<HaDAk> looks like it's locking up on hald
<Lud7773> HaDAk: hald?
<ddgoose> I had to do that rhpot1991, added some multi discs, pulled from imdb, hand edited the titles, then set the play after order
<HaDAk> hardware abstraction layer
<Lud7773> HaDAk: hmm... doesn't like a piece of hardware you got there...
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, i'm really out now
 * HaDAk is guessing his pvr-150
<HaDAk> blasted thing.
<HaDAk> linuxmce didn't like it either. works great in another box.
<HaDAk> maybe it just needs to be re-seated
<Lud7773> HaDAk: that or even try a different pci slot as well.
<rhpot1991_laptop> cya tgm4883_laptop
<HaDAk> yeah, i just swapped it
<HaDAk> problem solved.
<HaDAk> i pulled the wifi card and swapped the pci slot for the pvr-150
<Lud7773> nice...
<Lud7773> #join ubuntu-es
<hllywood14> why?
<Lud7773> sry...  I was trying to type in an irc command...
<hllywood14> all
<hllywood14> ok
<hllywood14> ---/join #ubuntu-es.....LOL
<Lud7773> yeah...  it's been a while on irc!
<hllywood14> same here
<hllywood14> i was away for years...
<Lud7773> hllywood14: have you got your myth installed?
<hllywood14> I did a live version of ubuntu on this laptop I am using..haven't put mythbuntu on my big box yet
<hllywood14> but I will in the near future
<Lud7773> gotcha
<ddgoose-boxen> wootah! finally got it to boot with a rom-o-matic.com usb key image
<hllywood14> plan on the front ends to maybe be diskless...any experience with that?
<Lud7773> can't figure this out...  when I boot with mythbuntu 8.04, it tells me that I have no /dev/hda but It does show a /dev/sda...  when I put in a regular ubuntu live cd, it does show that I have a /dev/hda but no /dev/sda....
<Lud7773> hllywood14: no experience there...
<leprechau> Lud7773, that's just the differences between linux kernel versions
<hllywood14> sata ?
<Lud7773> I have eide, no sata...
<leprechau> newer kernels have no /dev/hd* ... all the pata/sata drivers got merged into the scsi subsystem
<leprechau> they are all /dev/sd* now
<leprechau> unless you stricktly enable legacy ata during kernel load
<Lud7773> leprechau: so just cause it shows sda doesn't mean that it's not detecting my hdd?
<leprechau> correct
<leprechau> /dev/sda is same as /dev/hda
<leprechau> sda == first scsi disk
<leprechau> even though it's technically not
<leprechau> they are all part of the scsi subsystem now
<Lud7773> leprechau: thx for the clarification...  cause I was getting really confused...  just used to the other way.
<hllywood14> well..now I learned something
<leprechau> yeah it makes sense when you think about it
<Lud7773> I'm stumped then... cause I've installed the mythbuntu 8.04 about 5 times now...  but when I reboot after installation it just takes me to a command prompt with a initramfs.  I guess that's something like a recovery mode.
<leprechau> the differences between ata and scsi are getting smaller and smaller
<leprechau> sata is basically the same as sas... serial attached scsi
<hllywood14> lud7773 or leprechau..can you suggest some good book on learning linux while I am vacation? to know a few things when I get back kinda like linux for dummies
<hllywood14> i have noticed that as-well leprechau even in win
<leprechau> dunno about any particular book...but all the o'riely series are pretty good
<hllywood14> i hate to say if but microsnot has had me by the short and curlies for a few years
<Lud7773> hllywood14: I second leprechau suggestion
<hllywood14> ok...thanks
<hllywood14> will be buying tomr
<leprechau> Lud7773, check a couple things in your recovery console...
<leprechau> 1) check for any grub errors
<leprechau> ie, grub trying to find root on /dev/hd* instead of /dev/sd* or vice versa
<leprechau> also do an: echo /dev/hd* and echo /dev/sd*
<leprechau> see which one your hdd is actually showin up under
<Lud7773> trying to read dmesg log but scrolls to fast and nano doesn't work either.
<hllywood14> when you get a few seconds leprechau I have a couple questions you may can help me with...
<leprechau> this is where it gets kinda tricky...certain chipsets don't play well with the new scsi subsystem
<hllywood14> nothing big
<Lud7773> leprechau: I do show a /dev/sda
<leprechau> so they run under legacy mode as /dev/hd*
<leprechau> Lud7773, can you echo /dev/sd*
<leprechau> in your console you get after boot?
<leprechau> it should show your partitions
<Lud7773> leprechau: doesn't show me the partitions just /dev/sda
<leprechau> Lud7773, check echo /dev/hd*
<Lud7773> leprechau: nothing... just returns /dev/hd*
<leprechau> cool
<leprechau> so now...next step
<leprechau> reboot...and catch the screen when it first starts to load
<leprechau> that says... press blah blah for menu or grub or something like that
<leprechau> and we'll check your grub config
<Lud7773> get into the grub menu
<leprechau> yessir
<leprechau> hllywood14, go ahead and ask
<Lud7773> so get into the command line?
<leprechau> well it should take you to the grub menu
<leprechau> and then you should have an option at the bottom
<leprechau> to edit it
<leprechau> line editor
<hllywood14> you know anything about dvb-s cards?
<Lud7773> k I did 'c' for command line.
<leprechau> can you cat /boot/grub/menu.lst
<leprechau> your partitions might not be mounted yet
<Lud7773> yup looking at the menu.lst
<leprechau> what's root say...and your kernel line
<Lud7773> leprechau: ahh... you're right... it's got hd0,0 instead of sd0,0
<leprechau> well hd0,0 is okay in grub
<Lud7773> kernet is vmlinuz-2.6.24.16 generic
<Lud7773> root (hd0,0) kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-16-generic root=uuid=1f86c08.... ro quiet splash
<hllywood14> leprechau: you know anything about dvb-s cards?
<leprechau> Lud7773, check... /lib/udev/vol_id /dev/sda1|grep UUID
<leprechau> first line should match what you have in  your grub root=uuid=.....
<leprechau> hllywood14, naw sorry...i haven't ever had satellite :/
<hllywood14> tnx
<Lud7773> leprechau: trying to find the sda1 in that directory structure you gave me but not having much luck.
<Lud7773> stops at vol_id
<leprechau> you should be able to type exactly: /lib/udev/vol_id /dev/sda1|grep UUID
<Lud7773> I get unrecognized command.
<leprechau> hrm
<leprechau> ls -la /dev/sd*
<Lud7773> ls is another unrecognized command.
<leprechau> echo /dev/sd*
<Lud7773> unrecognized...
<Lud7773> my prompt says grub>
<leprechau> OHH
<leprechau> hehe
<leprechau> you're still in grub
<Lud7773> yup.
<leprechau> loader
<leprechau> ;}
<leprechau> hehe
<leprechau> sorry
<leprechau> just exit out of that
<Lud7773> k so I'll just reboot.
<Lud7773> get into the initramfs
<leprechau> hehe aight ;p
<Lud7773> just reading stuff online, I guess I should check my fstab while I'm at it.
<leprechau> that too
<leprechau> also...something that kinda caught my eye...
<fedya> hey, I am thinking on installing mythbuntu on an HTPC that will be in my living room with a combined frontend/backend.  It will also function as my NAS.  I was wondering if someone can help me with a few questions, 1. Will I be able to run remote batch jobs through telnet and other services to utilize the processor power of this server without interrupting the person watching TV at the time.  Wife wouldn't be too pleased :).  Also, does anyone know if
<fedya> Thanks for any help
<leprechau> <leprechau> it should show your partitions
<leprechau> <Lud7773> leprechau: doesn't show me the partitions just /dev/sda
<leprechau> you should see something like....
<leprechau> root@mediabox:~# echo /dev/sd*
<leprechau> /dev/sda /dev/sda1 /dev/sda2 /dev/sda5
<Lud7773> yup...  there is no /dev/sda1 or /dev/sda2 none of that.
<leprechau> that's a problem
<leprechau> one of 2 things.... either the kernel..for whatever reason... isn't reading your disks partition map correctly
<leprechau> or... your disk didn't get partitioned correctly during install
<Lud7773> hmm...  I'm thinking that I should perhaps consider installing an older version of this mythbuntu...
<leprechau> 8.04 worked fine for me
<leprechau> that's where that paste is from
<Lud7773> I tried /lib/udev/vol_id/dev/sda1 and got "not found"
<Lud7773> that would make sense cause I don't show a /dev/sda1
<leprechau> well that's prolly cause /lib doesn't exist
<leprechau> exactly
<leprechau> that's it
<leprechau> does the installer come up okay for you?
<leprechau> try doing the 'auto prepare'
<Lud7773> when I run the live cd?
<leprechau> yessir
<Lud7773> yeah...  it brings up the partition option and detect the drive...  I've been selecting guided use entire drive...  and the installation seems to go over just fine.
<Lud7773> perhaps I should try to it manually this time
<leprechau> I would... simplest setup... /boot 100MB max ... swap of 1G or so.... and then just all the rest in /
<leprechau> of course...it's usually a good idea to split up / a bit more if you are gonna use the local disk alot
<Lud7773> yeah... that's basically what I normally do...  I was just a it lazy and thought I'd let it do it for me.
<Lud7773> I would normally have a second drive with about 360gb for the recordings.
<leprechau> yeah I have all my recordings/etc... all nfs mounted
<leprechau> recordings/videos/music/whatnot
<Lud7773> yeah...  I have a server that I have with a terra byte of storage just for my tunes and videos...  I'll probably see if I can map to that drive.
<Lud7773> can myth read iso?
<leprechau> yep
<leprechau> i don't have any physical dvds anymore that I use
<leprechau> even ones I buy i just h264/ac3 em...or make an iso if they are really good
<leprechau> handbrake is your friend :}
<Lud7773> nice...  my kids like to slide on our dvd's on our wood floors...  that was the last time they ever saw a dvd in our living room... now I just pushed them to the server...  much nicer that way.
<leprechau> yep same here
<leprechau> lol
<leprechau> kids would use em as frisbies or play dishes or something else really terrible
<leprechau> http://handbrake.fr/ <-- awesome linux dvd ripper if you haven't used it yet
<Lud7773> gonna hafta check it out...  I still use windoze for my dvd ripping...
<Lud7773> good old dvdshrink combo with anydvd.
<leprechau> ohhh no
<leprechau> ;p
<leprechau> handbrake is awesome
<leprechau> h264/mkv/ac3
<Lud7773> does it take care of the encoding issues?
<leprechau> 1.4GB and looks just as good and sounds just as good as a dvd
<Lud7773> 1.4gb...  that cuts tons... most dvd's are about 4gb each!
<leprechau> handbrake -v --cpu 2 --input /dev/sr0 --title 1 --output /store/RippingTemp/new.mkv --format mkv --crop --encoder x264 --size 1400 --two-pass --turbo --deinterlace --aencoder ac3 --audio 1
<leprechau> wait about 20 mins or so on a p4 3Ghz and you're done
<leprechau> there is a gui for it on the linux side now too
<leprechau> if you don't like command line
<Lud7773> I don't mind command line...  gets things done faster...
<leprechau> yep that's my feeling most of the time too
<Lud7773> so you don't have issues with the copyright protection that they put on the dvd's with handbrake?
<leprechau> haven't had any yet
<leprechau> and i've done tons
<Lud7773> wow...  that would be nice...
<leprechau> http://rippedwire.sourceforge.net/ ... if you feel the need for a gui ever
<Lud7773> so you compiled your own or did you check ubuntu repositories?
<leprechau> well I don't run ubuntu on my main desktop...it's archlinux but I just downloaded the linux binary from the handbrake site
<leprechau> the cli
<rhpot1991> mythvideo rips most dvd's fine, problem ones are easily ripped with ddrescue
<rhpot1991> though I do iso's cause I don't care about hard drive space
<Lud7773> doesn't myth rip to avi or something like that?
<rhpot1991> it can
<rhpot1991> iso/vob/avi I believe are your choices
<rhpot1991> depending on quality
<Lud7773> I'll be happy as long as it's able to read all of my iso and avi files...  right now I use my xbox for all this...  the wife has to call me at work so she can watch tv...
<leprechau> haha
<leprechau> that's why i put mythbuntu on my mediabox
<leprechau> I had archlinux/mythtv that I had all compiled and setup
<leprechau> but wife had a hard time with it
<leprechau> mythbuntu made it easier for her
<Lud7773> that's what I'm trying to do...  I don't mind my xbox... but not very user friendly to get it going.
<Lud7773> not meant to be a true media center.
<hllywood14> lud7772 i found a little info on the dvb stuff...guy using twinhaun 102g and 1020A pent D 940 2 gig ram asus mobo...linux found default driver everything loaded fine he said..I should have no prob with that setup..also did hd
<leprechau> she puts on vids for the kids and all now
<hllywood14> sorry lud7773
<leprechau> nice hllywood
<hllywood14> so looks like i have a project..and things are looking up
<Lud7773> hllywood14: you have a project alright...  I've done it with two 102g twinhann...  but since they don't decode...  you have to have a lot of ram and cpu power in order for the pc to do the work.  the twinhann use a bttv driver.
<Lud7773> leprechau: My 5 year old daughter can work the xbox pretty good... has to show mom how she can pull up all her disney princess shows...  it's pretty funny watching a 5 year old showing mom how to work the xbox.
<leprechau> BTTV :)
<leprechau> i make alot of money off bttv chipsets
<hllywood14> i think i will go 1 twin and a nexus-s or skystar2 one of those 2 combos in 1 form or another
<leprechau> http://www.cctvhw.com/english/viewproducts.php?id=69
<leprechau> 8 bttv chipsets on a pci card
<leprechau> means a badass linux based security camera dvr system with zoneminder
<Lud7773> hllywood14: just know that it's not as easy as it looks!  especially with dvb-s
<leprechau> costs about 1/4 of what a zoneminder/windows system would
<Lud7773> leprechau: nice!
<leprechau> err... geovision/windows system
<leprechau> and you can sell it for the same price ;}
<Lud7773> well...  as long as it runs stable...
<Lud7773> sucks to have a security system that you have to reboot every night!
<hllywood14> nice system
<Lud7773> dang...  this mythbuntu is kickin my butt....  reinstalled it manually...  saw that the installer detected drive as /dev/sda and I partitioned it as /dev/sda1 = boot /dev/sda2 = swap /dev/sda3 = /
<Lud7773> and when I ls /dev/sd* I only get /dev/sda
<Lud7773> like if it never partitioned the drives.
<leprechau> something's not right
<leprechau> what mobo do you have?
<Lud7773> asus a7n8x
<hllywood14> well..I'm off..lud I will be back to let ya know how things go..maybe i can get the girlfriend to cone off some money when she becomes wife..  :>
<Lud7773> hllywood14: LOL....  good luck with that one!!!
<hllywood14> yeah but it may work since its a new title..LOL
<Lud7773> You're gonna hafta get a side job that she doesn't know about to feed your dvb-s addiction!!
<hllywood14> i know...i like to tinker
<hllywood14> i may put her to work 4 it
<hllywood14> LOL
<Lud7773> hllywood14: well..  I'll give you all the pointers I can come up with...
<hllywood14> ok...
<hllywood14> that will be great
<Lud7773> hllywood14: check out hoochvdr.net
<Lud7773> I think that's what it's still called.
<Lud7773> hllywood14: sry... http://www.hoochvdr.info/
<Lud7773> hllywood14: sign up and do tons of reading before posting... or you'll get flammed...
<Lud7773> leprechau: hmm...  so what exactly is the initramfs?
<Lud7773> I can't find my /dev/fstab in there..
<leprechau> initramfs is the initial filesystem...it's what's in your initrd image that goes along with your kernel
<leprechau> it's what the kernel loads into memory with basic tools before your disks are mounted
<leprechau> in your case....your disks aren't mounting
<leprechau> so you crash back into it
<Lud7773> gotcha....  dang...  wonder if it's the hdd?
<leprechau> doubt it...could be...but most likely it's an issue with your motherboard or bios config...or your ide chipset
<leprechau> what board are you using?
<Lud7773> asus a7n8x
<Lud7773> older board.
<ddgoose-boxen> doesn't 8.04 use uuid for mounting now?
<hllywood14> tnx ludd hope you get it fixed im off...L8R room
<Lud7773> hllywood14: take care night
<leprechau> ddgoose-boxen, yes it does us UUID
<leprechau> Lud7773, during the myth bootup with the live cd
<leprechau> hit the advanced options
<leprechau> or whatever it's called
<leprechau> and pick legacy ide
<Lud7773> k will do
<Lud7773> got modes:  normal, safe graphics, user driver update cd, or OEM.
<Lud7773> other options gives me acpi=off, noapic, nolapic
<leprechau> is there a spot to add kernel options?
<Lud7773> I can type in my boot options!
<Lud7773> boot options boot=casper initrd=/casper/initrd.gz quiet splash --
<leprechau> try adding on the end
<leprechau> ide-generic ide-legacy
 * Lud7773 crosses fingers!
<Lud7773> well... it booted into the live cd...  what should I look for now?
<leprechau> see if you have /dev/hd*
<Lud7773> nope
<leprechau> try: sudo modprobe ide-generic
<Lud7773> kay... seemed to load it...
<Lud7773> try ls /dev/hd*
<leprechau> check now
<leprechau> and check your dmesg
<Lud7773> no /dev/hd* and the dmesg says ide0: I/O resource 0x3f6...  not free
<Lud7773> ide0: ports already in use skipping probe
<leprechau> hrm...lemme look how ubuntu does that
<leprechau> with arch you just use ide-legacy loader option
<leprechau> basically we need to tell it to use the OLD style
<leprechau> not UUID or scsi subsystem
<leprechau> but give you /dev/hda
<Lud7773> hmm...  what if I install an older version of mythbuntu....  can I upgrade to the newer version... perhaps it will keep the old config and not give me so much problems
<leprechau> heh
<leprechau> this is insane
<leprechau> ubuntu apparently has no way to tell the loader to NOT use libata
<leprechau> and to fall back to the pata drivers
<Lud7773> well...  I found an old... image of mythbuntu....  I loaded it and it's working on my little box... the video quality look poor on my monitor.... some static...  I think that's why I opted not to have it.
<Lud7773> wonder if the new version will improve video quality.
<leprechau> well what vid card do you have?
<Lud7773> nvidia 5400
<leprechau> install the proprietary nvidia drivers
<leprechau> and nvidia-settings
<leprechau> I can't beleive that ubuntu doesn't have a loader option to use pata
<leprechau> that just is one more reason I never have liked ubuntu
<leprechau> they try so hard to make it easy to use
<leprechau> they eliminate all advanced functionality and flexibility
<Lud7773> I should have remembered that the proprietary drivers aren't loaded on default.
<leprechau> well hey... I may have found it
<leprechau> it looks like you can do it maybe
<leprechau> from something I just found
<Lud7773> sweet...  whachu find?
<leprechau> you can remove all the splash quiet, etc.. junk
<leprechau> adn replace with: all_generic_ide
<leprechau> boot options boot=casper initrd=/casper/initrd.gz all_generic_ide
<leprechau> is what it would be
<leprechau> at least according to this thing i read
<Lud7773> do you have url?
<leprechau> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/129817
<leprechau> Boot to the LiveCD press F6 at the menu, then at end of the kernel line
<leprechau> add all_generic_ide press enter the install should continue
<Lud7773> will try... have to swap hdd now...
<Lud7773> well... that didn't bring /dev/hd*, but it did bring up the partitions for /dev/sda1, /dev/sda2, /dev/sda3
<Thorney> I can
<Thorney> I can't get my tv tuner to work. I am using ubuntu 8.04, have downloaded something like mythbuntu-desktop but it can't seem to tune in channels. I have also downloaded a few other dvbs tools like scan and dvbtune, dvbstream and dvbsnoop. Can anyone help me find why my huapage nova-s-plus wasn't supported by default like it was in 7.10?
<Lud7773> leprechau: thx for your help...  gnight!
<Thorney> is anyone able to help diagnose myth tv on ubuntu?
<Thorney> when I run the command dvbtune -f 1183000 -s 22500 -p h -m
<Thorney> i get the following: FE_STATUS: FE_HAS_SIGNAL FE_HAS_LOCK FE_HAS_CARRIER FE_HAS_VITERBI FE_HAS_SYNC
<Thorney> FE READ UNCORRECTED BLOCKS: : Operation not supported
<Thorney> Signal=63232, Verror=0, SNR=61434dB, BlockErrors=0, (S|L|C|V|SY|)
<Thorney> Does anyone know why? Cheers!
<laga> the driver doesn't support FE READ UNCORRECTED BLOCKS ?
<Thorney> dmesg | grep dvb gives :[   87.782839] cx88/2: cx2388x dvb driver version 0.0.6 loaded
<Thorney> [   87.782844] cx88/2: registering cx8802 driver, type: dvb access: shared
<Thorney> according to http://stevepugh.co.uk/mythtv/ for ubuntu 6 i have the right driver - also it worked on my other pc with ubuntu 7 last year
<Thorney> The closest problem I can find with google is http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-656920.html but unlike this person my scan doesnt work instead it produces the output=: WARNING: filter timeout pid 0x0011       WARNING: filter timeout pid 0x0000
<propagandhi> guys when i adjust the volume in tv it does nothing, but when watching movies it is fine
<sardiskan> need a little help here
<sabhain> 'sup?
<sardiskan> If I play a DVD from a regular DVD player, the volume is fine....but if I play a DVD from my mythbox, the volume is VERY low. I can turn the volume of the TV and the Mythbox all the way up and you can hear it...but if anything else is making noise...it drowns it out. It's like I need more power to the audio or something
<sardiskan> same thing during playback and the LiveTV is kind of soft too
<sardiskan> playback of avi's and DVD's are at 100%
<sardiskan> LiveTV is at about 90% and gives me the same volume as the 100% on DVD and avi playback
<sardiskan> 100% on TV and Mythbox should be blairing.
<sabhain> Sounds like the PCM channel on your sound settings might be low or muted?
<sardiskan> I"ve turned the PCM volume to 100% within the mythtv config
<sabhain> what does "alsamixer" tell you it's at?  command line
<sardiskan> I have the "Master" volume and the "PCM" volume...also, I wasn't able to control the volume on the TV OR DVD until I changed some stuff in the audio setup...don't remember exactly which it was..but it was something to do with the PCM/Master mixer.
<sardiskan> just type "alsamixer" at the CLI?
<sabhain> right
<sabhain> anyone here use mvpmc?
<sardiskan> sabhain...I'll have to try your approach when I get back home...but once I run this command...what should I do if the volume is set low?
<sabhain> sardiskan, alsamixer is a command line mixer app .. you'll see channels similar to the gnome alsa mixer or oss mixer .. do a google on it and you'll find lots on commands.  My thought would be that you might have a muted or low PCM volume there .. and you just tab or arrow over to that bar, and use the up and down arrows to increase volume, and the M i think to mute or unmute
<sabhain> that's where I would start.  Good luck.
<sardiskan> I already did that in the gnome panel
<sardiskan> moved the slider bar to 100
<sabhain> hmm .. are you running the front end in a standalone session at boot?
<sardiskan> no
<sardiskan> it's running on the same machine as the backend
<sabhain> hmm .. how's the volume when you just play the DVD in mplayer?
<sardiskan> I thought the DVD menu actually starts mplayer to play the DVD?
<sardiskan> If that's not the case, I'll have to try that when I get home too
<BLACKthroat> could someone help me get my remote working with mythtv?
<sardiskan> what remote do you have?
<BLACKthroat> mceusb
<BLACKthroat> i have installed lirc
<BLACKthroat> and tested it with irw
<BLACKthroat> but i can't get it to work with mythtv
<sardiskan> so none of the buttons do anything
<BLACKthroat> well in irw it recognizes all of the buttons, but when i try it in mythtv, no such luck
<sabhain> sounds like your lircd file is ok, but you need to update the .lircrc
<BLACKthroat> i believe that I have them in the right locations
<BLACKthroat> what needs to be updated on the .lircrc?
<sabhain> .lircrc is what ties your remote codes to actions in mythtv
<sabhain> if irw is showing codes for each button, then you *should* be able to configure .lircrc to do things based on those codes
<BLACKthroat> wait, should it be named .lircrc and not lircrc?
<sabhain> there's a cool site that helps with this .. at least it will give you some example files to follow .. try http://lircconfig.commandir.com/ .. this site has TONS of examples
<sabhain> yes it should be .lircrc
<BLACKthroat> yeah i used that
<BLACKthroat> what are the paths that .lircrc should be located
<BLACKthroat> along with the .conf file
<sabhain> put .lircrc into the /home/{username}/ directory for whatever username is running the frontend
<jphillip> BLACKthroat use MCC to set it up and check the box to create the dynamic button mapping
<sabhain> the lircd.conf file I think goes in /etc somewhere .. search for the existing one
<BLACKthroat> MCC?
<sabhain> mythbuntu-control-centre
 * sabhain hasn't had much luck with that approach .. but others have
<BLACKthroat> i'm not using mythbuntu
<BLACKthroat> eh, nevermind
<sabhain> if you've installed mythtv on ubuntu .. you probably have the applet in System / Administration or Settings
<BLACKthroat> yeah i just found it in the spm
<jphillip> it works well for MCE remotes
<BLACKthroat> i bought the hauppauge dual tunder
<BLACKthroat> tuner
<BLACKthroat> and it comes with mce remote
<BLACKthroat> just select the mce option?
<BLACKthroat> or Hauppauge TV card?
<ron> how do i turn off power managment
<puma1> I can't seem to get ndiswrapper to start on boot, so I must manually modprobe it everytime the computer is restarted
<puma1> I have read the how-to and searched the various forums, but i'm out of ideas
<puma1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper#head-6a606ccd9c2c4db72ac726891bd5d7cbaf8097de
<puma1> I'm using  nm-applet only, but if I add ndiswrapper to /etc/modules, then x will not start correctly and will hang
<puma1> and if I try and use an alias and use network admin, it just doesn't work, and i need to modprobe manually
<puma1> does anyone have any ideas on how to fix this?
<BLACKthroat> i'm still having trouble with my remote
<BLACKthroat> anyone help?
<sardiskan> have you run the command line tool that shows if your computer receives the information
<sardiskan> ircw
<sardiskan> or something like that
<BLACKthroat> connect: Connection refused
<BLACKthroat> it worked before I installed MCC
<BLACKthroat> irw
<sardiskan> the device should work at the OS level regardless as long as lirc is running
<tgm4883_laptop> what remote?
<BLACKthroat> mce
<BLACKthroat> version2 i believe
<tgm4883_laptop> is the remote type selected in MCC?
<BLACKthroat> yes
<BLACKthroat> do i need to click on 'Generate dynamic button mappings'?
<tgm4883_laptop> I have to run.   Try restarting lirc and then irw again.  If that doesn't work, make sure you have a V2 remote at http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/MCE_Remote
<sardiskan> I have that checked BLACKthroat...
<balachmar> Hi, me again. I am still investigating why mythwelcome won't shutdown the computer. Well one thing I am checking now is what is returned by mythshutdown --check
<balachmar> and it is actually nothing! shouldn't this be either 0 or 1?
<balachmar> also at my screen in mythwelcome -s (the setup) I have a wakeup time format field, which is not depicted on the mythtv wiki, what value should I put there when using nvram-wakeup?
<balachmar> by the way, mythshutdown -c (is what I typed in the terminal and returned nothing)
<ron> any one here setup a x10 mouse remote
<balachmar> kinda quiet in here...
 * laga hands free cookies.
<balachmar> did you know that no one wants to help you with problems in #mythtv-users if you say you use mythbuntu?
<laga> no
<laga> i don't go there anymore that often.
<laga> they probably don't want to help you there because there is a mythbuntu channel :)
<laga> and i'm sure many people dont care what distro you use
<balachmar> they say: for the same reason you can't go to #debian and ask about ubuntu
<balachmar> but hey they are helping me now anyway...
<balachmar> @laga, would you have any idea why I still need to use a password for sudo /usr/sbin/grub-set-default 3 when this is a line in my sudoers:
<balachmar> willem ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/mythshutdown, /usr/sbin/nvram-wakeup, /sbin/reboot, /sbin/poweroff, /usr/sbin/grub-set-default
<laga> does it work for mythshutdown?
<balachmar> what should I type?
<laga> or for reboot?
<balachmar> also needs the password still
<laga> then it's not correct ;)
<laga> i dunno, it's been a while since i modified sudoers
<laga> and i can't look at it right now
<balachmar> well I think I have found it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sudo/+bug/131399
<balachmar_> Hi, mythwelcome still doesn't work. Although the user has root privileges without password
<auradog> I can't get storage directories to work. When I exit the mythbackend it tells me that it can't find the directories I created. Also, I don't get what it means when trying to create a storage directory it says to; 'enter a directory name or enter "S 'one''elle'or 'pipe'" What is that symbol and what is it trying to tell me.
<auradog> I created the directories via 'mkdir dirname' so I know they are there.
<auradog> Basically, I don't get it.
<auradog> System: Dell 4600 with a nVidia Geforce 5200
<auradog> and an ATI TV Wonder VE.
<auradog> Any help is greatly appreciated.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-05-20
<lwizardl> Hi
<lwizardl> anyone here able to help me with getting my 3 video sources cards setup properly in ubuntu so that I can use them in mythtv
<lwizardl> my cards are a Hauppage PVR-150, Kworld ATSC 110, and a Digiwave 103g DVB-S
<nwidger> anyone know how to change the default sound card?
<npurciful> I have a quick question about the disk check and mythtv storage, i have 1TB for storage and the disk check takes hours to run is it even nessary on a mythtv only drive
<BLACKthroat> could someone help with listings?
<BLACKthroat> its not properly naming the channels
<ddgoose> npurciful what disk check do you mean?
<ddgoose> BLACKthroat: that has come up a few times past couple days, what exactly is happening with yours?
<npurciful> ddgoose: fsck
<BLACKthroat> well, i signed up at schedulesdirect.org to get a login and password
<ddgoose> npurciful on boot or in mythtv?
<BLACKthroat> and it doesn't appear to get the listings
<npurciful> ddgoose: on boot
<ddgoose> Is it doing it every time you boot?
<npurciful> ddgoose: no i was just wondering if it is nessary being the nature of a mythtv drive it is 1TB and take a really long time
<npurciful> ddgoose: there is no OS on this disk just recordings
<BLACKthroat> i shouldn't have to name each channel correct? that is the whole purpose of XMLTV i thought
<ddgoose> what fs are you using on you 1tb drive?
<ddgoose> BLACKthroat no you shouldnt have to
<ddgoose> afaik
<npurciful> ddgoose: ext3
<ddgoose> npurciful use tune2fs to increase max-mount
<ddgoose> think its tune2fs -c <max number of mounts before fsck>
<npurciful> okay to like 45, 60
<ddgoose> well normally a ext3 filesystem never gets marked dirty so it shouldn't be fsck's unless there was a problem
<ddgoose> yeah I think the default is like 30
<ddgoose> lemme check
<ddgoose> I think its 30 something by default, man page doesn't say
<npurciful> i upped to 45 see how that works
<ddgoose> if you had an error the kernel will force a check on the next boot so if it's happening frequently you may have an issue
<ddgoose> what brand os your 1tb disk?
<ddgoose> is even
<npurciful> well if it happens again i will probably just reload, i had gusty, then hardy alpha1-release
<npurciful> Western Digital GP
<ddgoose> did you run a do-release-upgrade on that hardy yet?
<ddgoose> BLACKthroat I don't use the listing so I can't help you there, someone will wake up eventually that can.
<npurciful> yeah, i up todate
<ddgoose> npurciful if you have any more unexpected fsks on the disk I would run the smart and long test using western digital disk tools on windows and consider getting an RMA on it
<npurciful> ah like the disk failing
<ddgoose> right
<ddgoose> better sooner than later
<npurciful> definatly
<ddgoose> I had to rma 4 disks recently with same type issue
<ddgoose> 2 seagates and 2 wd's
<ddgoose> I only give them 1 or 2 unexpected fscks before I scan them and rma
<npurciful> whoa that is a lot of disk and heat
<ddgoose> different machines
<npurciful> The GPs are cool to the touch
<ddgoose> I have a rack of servers here in my garage
<npurciful> ddgoose: ah i see
<ddgoose> what speed are those GP?
<npurciful> ddgoose: there supposed to be varible 5400-7200, but i also herd they where just 5400
<pteague> my compaq armada e500 is doing a decent job considering the hardware, but it gets a bit jerky at times
<levander> I'm still getting mythbuntu developer meeting notices even though I've asked several timesto be taken off that list.
<BLACKthroat> how much easier is it to get mythbuntu to run compared to mythtv on ubuntu?
<BLACKthroat> there are a few things i need to work out with mythtv, but am wondering if my dvr will work faster/smoother with mythbuntu installed
<ddgoose> I prefer starting with mythbuntu because it does some of the configuration right in ubiquity
<rhpot1991> BLACKthroat: should be abouts the same
<foxbuntu> BLACKthroat, because of our dev practices its nearly the exact same thing
<pteague> anybody have any ideas on getting the videos from http://www.mspportal.com/action/showservice.jsp?homePath=http://www.mspportal.com/nmt&serviceid=nmt&portalcat=0&start=1&end=1&serviceno=1&res=1280x720 to work?
<pteague> it's a *.mp4 file - shouldn't the mythbrowser be able to handle those?
<Kaleo> hi
<mario_limonciell> kirkland: ping
<kirkland> mario_limonciell: pong
<mario_limonciell> hey kirkland do you watch how i met your mother regularly?
<kirkland> mario_limonciell: is that the new doogie howser show?
<kirkland> mario_limonciell: :-)  no, not really....
<kirkland> mario_limonciell: I watch 1) Lost, 2) The Office, 3) Saturday Night Live, 4) Austin City Limits
<mario_limonciell> kirkland: ah okay. :)  Yeah its got the guy from doogie howser.  it's probably one of my favorites.  I'm pulling monday night's over SSH right now.
<mario_limonciell> unfortunately the speeds here are very slow for some reason today.  i probably won't have it until sometime tomorrow
<kirkland> mario_limonciell: i pulled at about an average of 200KB/s from the wired connection in the hotel room overnight
<mario_limonciell> kirkland: i was able to get 1500KB/s from other sites, but from home only like 45 KB/s over wifi
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-05-24
<xukun> how can I use the tv out of my laptop in mythbuntu? my video card is ati x300
<equim-> Seeker`: dunno if it's much use for you, but I got my P2-P5945GC from efficientpc.co.uk as a ready built mythbuntu box
<Seeker`> equim-: cool. I was just going to buy the case and a processor - I have a HDD and RAM already
<Seeker`> which means that I can build a system for ~£150
<equim-> ahh nice :)
<equim-> I was (am still I guess) completely new to mythtv so that was the easiest way to get up and running
<laga> heh, nice. "MythTV options" :)
<Seeker`> equim-: I already have a combined front/back end
<Seeker`> I want to seperate the two out
<equim-> right
<Mandrake> Hi all
<Mandrake> I'm a noob - an OLD noob (age 61)
<ddgoose> laga: what is the version of mcc that should be installed if I used your latest with the unsigned packages fix?
<laga> ddgoose: ~hardy2
<laga> linked in the forum
<ddgoose> k thanks
<Mandrake> I got a blank screen after I clicked on "Live Environment" on the Desktop Install disk. What might be wrong?
<laga> Mandrake: where did you choose that option? in the boot screen?
<Mandrake> yes
<Mandrake> I had done a disc check - it was ok - but not a memory check
<Mandrake> 1 GB memory
<laga> do you get a blank screen immediately afterwards or did you get a mythbuntu splash screen?
<Mandrake> 300 GB HD divided into 2 partitions
<Mandrake> When I hit Live Environment it went balnk and stayed that way about 20 min?
<Mandrake> So I gave up
<laga> hum. can you try "safe graphics mode"?
<Mandrake> Is that one of the F buttons?
<Mandrake> I had okay graphics from bootup until I hit Live Env.
<laga> i'm not sure :) possibly
<Mandrake> I can't try it right this minute
<ddgoose> ubuntuforums gone to lunch
<laga> ddgoose: yeah :/
<Mandrake> So I shouold try "safe graphics mode" and get back to you?
<laga> let me get you the url.
<laga> Mandrake: yes, that might work.
<Mandrake> Okay. Video chipset is nVidia GeForce 6100
<ddgoose> can't get mcc to turn off autologin.. wtf
<Mandrake> Disc has 1 10 GB partition w/ XP installed
<Mandrake> And another 290 GB
<laga> ddgoose: http://laga.ath.cx/mythbuntu-control-centre_0.28-0ubuntu1~hardy2_all.deb
<laga> ddgoose: yeah, that's a known problem. :(
<laga> i'll try to refactor MCC and write some testing suites.. after i learned how to do that.
<ddgoose>  *** 0.28-0ubuntu1~hardy2 0
<laga> ah, so your version should be good? what's the matter?
<Mandrake> laga, how long will you be on?
<ddgoose> I still get unsigned package error and that one above.
<laga> Mandrake: hard to say, another hour or so. i'll be back later tonight
<ddgoose> have to build chroot by hand
<laga> ddgoose: that's unfortunate.
<ddgoose> not really
<Mandrake> Great. What time zone are you in? I'm in GMT +2 (Paris)
<laga> ddgoose: can you see what command line it's trying to use?
<laga> Mandrake: GMT+2, germany. saarland, so almost france :)
<ddgoose> while the interface is handy, best to not be dependant on it
<ddgoose> with  MCC_DEBUG="true" sudo -E /usr/share/mythbuntu-control-centre/bin/mythbuntu-control-centre ?
<Mandrake> Ah, great. Vielen dank, freund!
<laga> ddgoose: yeah, or maybe by looking at the output of "ps".
<ddgoose> yeah ok
<laga> i really want to get MCC in a good shape for 8.04.1
<laga> i never thought it'd be that hard to get some hacking done in summer. i must be growing up or something. :)
<ddgoose>  /bin/sh -c /usr/sbin/ltsp-build-client --mythbuntu --mythbuntu-copy-user-credentials --copy-sourceslist --arch i386 --base /opt/ltsp/ --accept-unsigned-packages 2>/dev/null
<ddgoose> and
<ddgoose>   /bin/bash /usr/sbin/ltsp-build-client --mythbuntu --mythbuntu-copy-user-credentials --copy-sourceslist --arch i386 --base /opt/ltsp/ --accept-unsigned-packages
<ddgoose> at same time?
<laga> i think that might be normal
<ddgoose> that normal?
<ddgoose> k
<laga> and what's your command line?
<ddgoose> MCC_DEBUG="true" sudo -E /usr/share/mythbuntu-control-centre/bin/mythbuntu-control-centre
<ddgoose> oh
<ddgoose> one sec
<ddgoose> sudo /usr/sbin/ltsp-build-client --mythbuntu --mythbuntu-copy-user-credentials
<ddgoose> that one works fine
<ddgoose> from the interface I get the maybe you need "allow unsigned packages" checked.
<ddgoose> like just now
<laga> so.. wait. what happens when you use MC?
<ddgoose> exit code 1 + maybe you need "allow unsigned packages" checked.
<ddgoose> 001-set-accept-unsigned-packages is getting the proper arg on the command line
<ddgoose> I even have medibuntu-keyring installed
<ddgoose> which is where its failing
<ddgoose> from command line I can install without warning
<ddgoose> from medibuntu
<laga> and from command line you don't need --accept-unsigned-packages ?
<ddgoose> nope
<laga> you don't happen to have a theory why that happens?
<laga> because it worked for me with the ~hardy2 package ;)
<ddgoose> do you have medibuntu-keyring installed?
<laga> i'm not sure, TBH.
<laga> i probably imported the key into apt.
<ddgoose> I will try purging diskless-server and try it again, maybe something in there got munged
<ddgoose> the only thing cutom in there currently is apt-cacher, but it works from command line so I am stumped
<ddgoose> custom even
<laga> i'll try it here
<ddgoose> where does --copy-sourceslist come from, I don't grep it in any plugins
<ddgoose> in common or Ubuntu
<ddgoose> oh wait lemme check l-b-c
<laga> duh, yeah. that's probably why it works for you in command line
<ddgoose> its not in ltsp-build-client either
<ddgoose> so it doesn't exist as an arg
<laga> it does. :)
<laga> ltsp-build-client --extra-help
<laga> ltsp-build-client/Ubuntu/015-sources-list:        add_option "copy-sourceslist" "`eval_gettext "use the servers sources.list instead of generating one"`" "advanced" "false"
<ddgoose> oh crap
<ddgoose> I droped the s
<ddgoose> my bad
<ddgoose> my coffee level is low I guess
<laga> my coffee level is always low. :)
<ddgoose> ok gonna purge and reinstall see if I loose my gremlin
<ddgoose> dang can't type I guess either
<laga> it's squashing now..
<ddgoose> has to be something on my end then
<laga> if it still breaks, i'll be glad to try with your sources.list.
<laga> all worky.
<ddgoose> reinstalled, gonna eat some chow then I'll be back and try it
<Mandrake> Hey! We gave it a try with Safe Graphics Mode and it works! Thanks!
<laga> Mandrake: great
<ddgoose> laga: it works now
<ddgoose> I must have messed something up in plugins
<ddgoose> do you have a source .deb for mcc @ 0.28-0ubuntu1~hardy2 ?
<ddgoose> I want to add --mirror and --security-mirror
<nespinosa> hi everybody
<nespinosa> I have mythbuntu 8.04, I've got a problem when I want to watch tv the screen becomes black and then return to the general menu
<MythbuntuGuest84> hello
<nespinosa> Here is my mythtvfrontend log :2008-05-14 22:56:12.678 Using protocol version 40
<nespinosa> 2008-05-14 22:56:12.755 TV: Attempting to change from None to WatchingLiveTV
<nespinosa> 2008-05-14 22:56:12.756 Using protocol version 40
<nespinosa> 2008-05-14 22:56:14.115 GetEntryAt(-1) failed.
<nespinosa> 2008-05-14 22:56:14.117 EntryToProgram(0@jeu jan 1 01:00:00 1970) failed to get pginfo
<nespinosa> 2008-05-14 22:56:14.117 TV Error: LiveTV not successfully started
<nespinosa> 2008-05-14 22:56:14.118 TV Error: LiveTV not successfully started
<nespinosa> 2008-05-14 22:56:14.194 TV: Deleting TV Chain in destructor
<ddgoose> in the future please use pastebin.ubuntu.com for mutli line pastes, to avoid spamming the channel :)
<ddgoose> do you have guide data configured?
<nespinosa> yes, the guide data is configured and functional
<ddgoose> can you watch tv in tvtime?
<nespinosa> yes I can watch tv in tvtime
<tgm4883_laptop> nespinosa, i'll assume the guide data is associated with the tuner
<nespinosa> What do you mean by you will assume the guide data is associated with the tuner?
<nespinosa> how do you know that ?
<nespinosa> ddgoose, I am sorry for not have used pastebin. I am not used to give logs on chat. I promiss to do it next time.
<tgm4883_laptop> nespinosa, because I'm going to assume that you did all the steps that you were supposed to and got confused somewhere, not skipped a step.  Should I not think that way?
<nespinosa> you can. sorry if I don't understand well. I am not very familiar with english.
<tgm4883_laptop> nespinosa, did you follow a guide?
<nespinosa> I have used the mythbuntu manual.
<nespinosa> to install and configure mythbuntu
<tgm4883_laptop> what tuner
<nespinosa> my tuner is a pinnacle pctv stereo. I use V4l
<nespinosa> it is an analogue tv card
<tgm4883_laptop> nespinosa, did you change the recording direcyory
<tgm4883_laptop> *directory
<nespinosa> in mythback end I have added in storage directory in default. But I did not find a way to cancel this directory added. Do you think it could become from that ?
<tgm4883_laptop> what directory did you add?
<nespinosa> let me check.
<nespinosa> so, I have added a storage group name : défaut . In this group I have added a directorie : slash home slash nespinosa slash Desktop (sorry but my slash doesnt work, Iam under vnc))
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> so your recording dir is
<tgm4883_laptop> /home/nespinosa/Desktop
<tgm4883_laptop> right?
<nespinosa> I think it is
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> can you pastebin your backend log?
<tgm4883_laptop> or at least the last 50 lines of it
<tgm4883_laptop> right now I think it's a permission problem
<tgm4883_laptop> nespinosa, how many hard drives do you have?
<nespinosa> Sure I can. Let me see how to use paste bin. I'll do it right now.
<nespinosa> I don't know if you will access to my log if I give you the link : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14349/plain/. Is it what I have to do?
<tgm4883_laptop> nespinosa, perfect ;)
<tgm4883_laptop> it's a permission problem
<tgm4883_laptop> first, i'd like to point out that the Desktop isn't exactly the best place to put the recording directory
<tgm4883_laptop> with that being said, it's your machine and you can have it there if you like
<tgm4883_laptop> do you wish to change it?
<nespinosa> yes I would like to change it
<nespinosa> what directory would have directly permission access?
<tgm4883_laptop> nespinosa, well we will give it permission
<tgm4883_laptop> how many hard drives do you have in the box?
<nespinosa> I have one hard drive (40GB) but I will soon buy another to stock video, music files and share it to other computers of my house
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> how is your partitions?
<tgm4883_laptop> how many/what kind?
<nespinosa> I've keep windows on a first partition, on the second partition I've / installed, on a third partition I have /home and finally a swap partition
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> how large are your home and / partitions
<nespinosa> I do not remember the size of each partitions. Is there a command line to know it?
<tgm4883_laptop> pastebin the output of df
<nespinosa> I would like to point out that all are Ext3 partitions (except swap of course)
<tgm4883_laptop> k
<nespinosa> ok ! I know how it works ;-)
<nespinosa> here it is : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14355/plain/
<tgm4883_laptop> nespinosa, ok lets do this
<tgm4883_laptop> in your home directory make a directory called recordings
<tgm4883_laptop> so
<tgm4883_laptop> mkdir /home/nespinosa/recordings
<tgm4883_laptop> then
<weiser> Hey, have anybody played with mythtv and a touchscreen?
<tgm4883_laptop> chmod 775 /home/nespinosa/recordings
<tgm4883_laptop> then
<tgm4883_laptop> chown mythtv:mythtv /home/nespinosa/recordings
<tgm4883_laptop> then go into the mythtv-setup and delete the directory in your storage group (with either the delete key or the d key), then add /home/nespinosa/recordings as a recording dir
<tgm4883_laptop> then it should work
<nespinosa> ok that is cool. It works! Thank you!
<tgm4883_laptop> np
<tgm4883_laptop> nespinosa, keep in mind that when you add a second hard drive, for the recordings directory it is better to be formatted as XFS
<nespinosa> Oki thank you. But only for recordings? could I keep ntfs for music and videos to share with windows pc (the one of my girlfriend)?
<tgm4883_laptop> yea
<tgm4883_laptop> yes I believe ext3 is better for home
<tgm4883_laptop> you could also do xfs for music and videos and use samba to share over the network with windows machines
<rogue780__> howdiddly
<laga> ddgoose: still wanting the source for MCC? if you wanna do an "official" patch, then the source tree is your best bet.
<nespinosa> oki. I will do that.
<ddgoose> laga: does the source tree have your unsigned sources patch?
<laga> yes
<ddgoose> ok cool
<ddgoose> going to add a checkbox with fields for setting custom mirror addresses to support apt-cacher
<laga> well, that's what i intended when i added the --copy-sourceslist option by default :)
<laga> the problem is that the UI is already very cluttered up.
<ddgoose> it's not working as far as I can tell, it starts to grab stuff from security. and archive.
<ddgoose> even though my sources.list has apt-cacher setup
<laga> ah. yeah, for debootstrap it'll use default values. :(
<ddgoose> which glade package do you use to work on the interface? or do you code it by hand?
<laga> just glade-3 ;)
<ddgoose> k
<laga> coding by hand must be a nightmare.
<ddgoose> looks to be yeah
<laga> i hope you find a nice way without making the UI even bigger.. maybe a popup, but we haven'T used popups so far.. would be bad for UI consistency.
<laga> alright, time for homework.
<ddgoose> was thinking basic/advanced tab
<ddgoose> we'll see
<nespinosa> Thomas, I think that I've got another problem. Do you think it is my channel which are not set properly ? Here is my mythbackend log : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14363/plain/
<tgm4883_laptop> nespinosa, yea you need to scan for channels in mythtv setup.  You also need to setup a software encoder since you have a non hardware encoding card
<nespinosa> I have taken channels number from tvtime. I think it is not good channels don't you?
<tgm4883_laptop> nespinosa, you can scan for channels in mythtv-setup.  I suggest you do that
<nespinosa> So I do a manual scan in mythtv-setup then I do mythfilldatabase --manual and I fill channel corresponding number to connect tuner channels to tv guide. Is that correct ?
<tgm4883_laptop> where do you get channel data from?
<nespinosa> until now I get channel number from tvtime (I think do not give a good number). I have tv_grab_fr that enable me to fill channels in mythtv. But I haded manually the channel number by running mythfilldatabase. do you see what I mean?
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> do what you suggested before, see if it works
<tgm4883_laptop> <nespinosa> So I do a manual scan in mythtv-setup then I do mythfilldatabase --manual and I fill channel corresponding number to connect tuner channels to tv guide. Is that correct ?
<tgm4883_laptop> do that ^^
<Rukusx7> hi
<Rukusx7> anyone here to grant me some help?
<nespinosa> Ok Thomas, I will do that. I have to go now. I'll certainly come back. I would like to thank you for your help. See you.  Nicolas
<Rukusx7> i'm trying to set mythTV up to scan for channels on bev 91 but not quite sure how to do it. also i am wondering what patches i need to apply, and anything that is necessary or not
<ddgoose> gah.. glade is a bitch
<Lud7773> hello...  wondering if anyone else has had problems managing volume with myth?
<Lud7773> I have my remote configured so I can adjust volume... but I can have the volume down to 0% but it doesn't change the volume at all.
<DarthFrog> Does anyone have the 1st gen Hauppague grey remote control?  The one with the 4 coloured buttons surrounding the arrow keys.  Do you have it working properly with Mythbuntu?  For me, the arrow keys do not work.
<Lud7773> DarthFrog: sry... I have the silver one... with the colored buttons on the bottom.
<DarthFrog> Lud7773: I've built several systems with that remote control, it works fine.  But my personal system antedates them.
<DarthFrog> The WAF (Wife Acceptance Factor) is becoming severely disgruntled.  I prefer her gruntled. :-)
<Lud7773> lol
<Lud7773> I know the feeling... wife is happy with me once again...  she hated my xbox...  had to call me at work so she could watch her movies cause she didn't know how to navigate.
<Lud7773> now with myth she's a lot happier...
<Lud7773> only thing I can't get going is controlling volume with hauppauge remote.
<DarthFrog> MythTV is truly excellent.  And works fine with a keyboard.
<Lud7773> the remote works... but the volume levels don't change.
<Lud7773> DarthFrog: you could modify your own lirc file and mythcontrols to have your arrow keys work.
<DarthFrog> I'm not all that bothered by volume control:  I have a One4All programable remote control and I pipe audio from Myth into my stereo system.
<DarthFrog> Believe me, I've tried that.
<Lud7773> DarthFrog: and no joy huhh.
<DarthFrog> This hardware worked perfectly with Fedora 7 and MythTV 0.20-2
<DarthFrog> But Myth/Hardy is a different matter, even if I use the lircd.conf/lircrc files from Fedora.  It must be a change in lirc, methinks.
<DarthFrog> Well, if I run irw, I get the correct mapping of key presses.
<DarthFrog> So lircd.conf must be OK.
<Lud7773> DarthFrog: I've been following this guys How to... and he's got some pretty good mods... he does mention the "grey" remote... perhaps there is something here you can use:  http://s91928265.onlinehome.us/hfamily/mythtv/myth_ubuntu.html
<DarthFrog> Tnx.  I'll have a boo at that.
<Lud7773> this is for older ubuntu... but perhaps something you can pick up.
<Mandrake> Hey, I just wanted to tell laga that I tried the Protected Video mode or whatever and it worked!! (my problem was a blank screen after the kernel loaded when tryin to boot into the Live Environment). Thanks!!
<Lud7773> I have 3 different kinds of remote= installed on my lircrc file.  how can I tell which one myth is using for my remote?
<Seeker`> Lud7773: The .lircrc file should specify a rmote
<Seeker`> do you have 3 for each buttom?
<Lud7773> it does... it specifies 3 remotes.
<Seeker`> :/
<Seeker`> it will use all of them I think
<Seeker`> how many remotes are specified in /etc/lirc/lirc.conf
<Lud7773> for my lircrc I have:  hauppauge_pvr,  Hauppauge_WinTV_Nexus-S,  HVR-1100,  Hauppauge_350, Hauppauge
<Lud7773> and for the lirc.conf same amount of remotes.
<Lud7773> I'm trying to use mythcontrols to program my remote... but it's not working...
<Lud7773> I have the config= ! in my lirc file, when I got to mythcontrols, it shows up as shift+!
<Lud7773> I've restarted the lirc service and have even rebooted the pc, but still no joy when I press the remote button.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-05-25
<ddgoose> hurray the glade ide is totally retarded!
<dustin_tt_> When I click on Watch TV, my screen goes black for a few seconds and then goes back to the menu.
<dustin_tt_> If I use TVTime, I can view the TV. Can someone help?
<tgm4883_laptop> dustin_tt_, check the backend log for errors
<tgm4883_laptop> /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<len> I upgraded to Mythbuntu 8.04 and now my ir blaster doesn
<len> t
<len> work anymore.
<len> I used to just select ADS ir blaster from the list of supported devices, but it's gone from the setup list now.
<len> The device is detected in linux as FTDI usb serial device.
<len> Which ir blaster device profile do I need to choose from the setup list?
<dustin_tt_> tgm4833_laptop. Do you want me to post my log file?
<tgm4883_laptop> dustin_tt_, use pastebin
<dustin_tt_> Sorry. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14432/
<iamlindoro> Heh, you have / set as your recording directory, and only root would have write access to that
<iamlindoro> You need to set a proper directory that your backend user has permissions to
<dustin_tt_> Going to check that now. Thanks. Will let you know how it went.
<dustin_tt_> Same result, unless I did something wrong. See http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14433/
<iamlindoro> You did something wrong, since it's still trying to record to /
<dustin_tt_> How can I change that?
<iamlindoro> By seting up all your storage groups properly in mythtv-setup
<dustin_tt_> When I make changes and I am exiting, I see an error that says "Cannot create a file //.test - directory not writable". How do I remove that?
<tgm4883_laptop> dustin_tt_, what directory is your recordings dir?
<dustin_tt_> When I browse the LiveTV folder, I see / and then DirecTV
<tgm4883_laptop> dustin_tt_, what directory did you use in your storage groups?
<dustin_tt_> In the LiveTV group, there are two directories - / and DirecTV
<dustin_tt_> and I cannot remove the first entry - /
<tgm4883_laptop> hit either the delete key or the d key when on it
<tgm4883_laptop> i assume you made a DirecTV directory somewhere?
<tgm4883_laptop> dustin_tt_, did you follow a guide?
<dustin_tt_> I just deleted the / and yes I did create a DirecTV directory. Same result. I followed a guide, but probably entered the / in error.
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, most likely, it's a permission problem
<tgm4883_laptop> you need to chmod it 775
<tgm4883_laptop> and chown it mythtv:mythtv
<iamlindoro> also make sure you put the whole path in mythtv-setup, not just "DirecTV," but /wherever/you/put/DirecTV
<iamlindoro> or /DirecTV if you put it off the root filesystem, and case sensitive.
<dustin_tt_> ok
<dustin_tt_> Getting closer. I created a new folder - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14441/
<iamlindoro> Did you run chmod and chown as tgm4883_laptop mentioned?
<iamlindoro> 'cause you're not going to get far without permissions set right
<dustin_tt_> I did, but getting an error on chown
<iamlindoro> sudo chmod 775 /home/dustin/DirecTV/
<iamlindoro> sudo chown mythtv.mythtv /home/dustin/DirecTV/
<iamlindoro> then try again
<dustin_tt_> that was it. I was not doing a sudo on chown
<dustin_tt_> working now guys
<dustin_tt_> Thanks alot for everything
<dustin_tt_> bye
<ross_> hello
<xukun> when I play video with mythbuntu its not wide-screen. how can I change this?
<xukun> how can I select widescreen theme
<xukun> ?
<xukun> I have external usb 5.1 card how can I select this on mythbuntu?
<rockhound> good day everyone
<MythbuntuGuest31> hekki can someone help me to install mythbuntu correct? at last i have install it with the gforce 5+ driver and active tvout with s-video and than the monitor and tv is blank after installation
<MythbuntuGuest31> what must i use for my 6600 gf graphic card?
<MythbuntuGuest31> s-video outpt and pal-b here in german?
<MythbuntuGuest31> no one can help me? :(
<Seeker`> recording SDTV, what is the smallest bitrate I could record at and not lose quality
<KeinName> hello someone here how can help me?
<KeinName> i cant see all the configs in the nv xserver settings and cant enabled tvout
<laga> maybe, if you ask a question :)
<KeinName> because my resolution is to big (640x480)
<Seeker`> KeinName: Do you mean too big or too small?
<KeinName> to small. sorry
<Seeker`> KeinName: can you alt+click on the window to move it so you can see more options?
<KeinName> yes it works thanks i dont know the alt + click option :)
<Seeker`> :D
<Seeker`> laga: know anything about my question?
<KeinName> oh but when i click on detect displays it dont find the tv
<laga> Seeker`: NO
<laga> oops, sorry. caps.
<KeinName> how can i enabled the tv out, do you know?
<KeinName> why dont find he the tv? when i installed mythbuntu at first i have enabled the tv in the setup but when the install finised and reboot, the monitor and tv is blank
<KeinName> what driver is better for a 6600 gf the gf5+ driver or the tnt driver?
<laga> the gf5+ driver.
<laga> have you tried using nvidia-settins?
<KeinName> yes and there he dont find the tv
<laga> is it plugged in? maybe you need to turn on the TV?
<KeinName> yes it is pherhaps he must turn on on boot?
<laga> possibly
<KeinName> ok thanks i will try....
<KeinName> no dont work.... dont find the tv
<laga> :(
<KeinName> is it right that in boot the tv will blank. because a old card i can the the boot in tv
<laga> i've gotta go now, sorr< :(
<Seeker`> I never had any luck with Tv-out
<KeinName> :(
<KeinName> ok thanks bye laga
<KeinName> Seeker`:  mhh not good. i have a vodo 3 3000 with tv out pherhaps this work?
<KeinName> i will try and install mythtv again....
<KeinName> bye and thanks for your help
<pparker> hi guys
<KeinName> hello i have know installed a tnt grapic card and when i boot and plug out the monitor the tv bild is enabled, but when he load the xserver the tv will be blank. whtas wrong?
<KeinName> hi
<pparker> 'im running mythbuntu on an old amd k7 with 128 mb of ram
<pparker> it swapping all times, i've setup swap partition of 256
<pparker> i'll increase swap partition
<KeinName> <<< dont know...
<pparker> KeinName: i'm almost sure nvidia tnt cards dont do twinview
<KeinName> yes, but when i unplugged the monitor and only have tv the boot will be shown in tv but not xserver
<KeinNAME> Hello i have a problem with my gf 6600 grapic card. the tvout now work but its only in black and withe
<Seeker`> KeinNAME: Thats is the problem I had when I tried using tvout
<KeinNAME> mh cant fix the problem?
<Seeker`> I couldn't find a solution
<Seeker`> that doesn't mean that one deosn't exist though
<KeinNAME> mh :( not good
<KeinNAME> i must went away bye
<cosmic> hi @ all
<cosmic> is there a manual for using Mythvideo with security pin ?
<tgm4883_laptop> Seeker`, you have that problem?
<Seeker`> tgm4883_laptop: I gave up on tvout
<Seeker`> tgm4883_laptop: Do you know what the minimum sensible bitrate for SD TV is
<tgm4883_laptop> Seeker`, not sure the minimum.  I use 9000
<tgm4883_laptop> Seeker`, where do you live?
<Seeker`> UK
<tgm4883_laptop> Just as I thought
<Seeker`> (this is analogue TV btw)
<Seeker`> why did you think that?
<tgm4883_laptop> the Black/white issue is usually a NTSC/PAL issue
<tgm4883_laptop> most likely, you are outputing a NTSC signal to a PAL TV
<tgm4883_laptop> I thought it was a PAL/NTSC issue, since you are in PAL land, makes it more likely
<Seeker`> keinNAME 9the one with the problem) is from de, which uses PAL too afaik
<tgm4883_laptop> yea I saw that.  Unfortunatly he is gone now
<Seeker`> hmm, spdif output does 5.1, doesn't it?
<tgm4883_laptop> i believe so
<dthacker> How do I navigate to the second page of the setup screen?
<trillex> huh. I finally got mythbuntu to work together with my telly but after a reboot it just disappeared.
<trillex> and it keeps complaining about xorg crashing.
<trillex> Either my gfxcard is defective or the drivers are a bit dodgy. It started up the first time with everything working 100%
<Dr_Bidoof> Anyone have any luck with the Pinnacle 150e/55e?
<Rukusx7> hey
<tgm4883_laptop> hey
<Rukusx7> awesokme
<tgm4883_laptop> were the monkey's
<Rukusx7> i'm setting up mythtv on my laptop, and i need some help.
<Rukusx7> so far i've scanned both 82 and 91
<Rukusx7> have the channels, and now i dont know what next. .  i also never applied any north america patches
<Rukusx7> i've checked out howtos and what not, but i'm lost
<tgm4883_laptop> where do you get your channel data from?
<Rukusx7> epg?
<Rukusx7> do you mean the channel guide?
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<Rukusx7> i was hoping it would grab it the same way as mytheatre does, from transponder (forget which one)
<Rukusx7> whatever transponder channel 352 bev is on
<tgm4883_laptop> you will need to mark the channel data as received from epg (in step 3), then bond it to a tuner (in step 4)
<tgm4883_laptop> have you read the installation guide?
<Rukusx7> i read a howto on happysat
<ddgoose> Phoenix Lander mission is live on NasaTV
<tgm4883_laptop> Rukusx7, link?
<Rukusx7> one sec
<Rukusx7> http://dvbn.happysat.org/viewtopic.php?t=39630
<tgm4883_laptop> here is the official installation guide http://mythbuntu.org/installation_manual
<Rukusx7> i have al the channels
<Rukusx7> i just need to know what to do now to prep my installation for North american use with sasc-ng
<tgm4883_laptop> oh
<tgm4883_laptop> yea, you aren't going to get help for sasc-ng here
<Rukusx7> no, prob not
<tgm4883_laptop> no, really not
<Rukusx7> well lets atleast belp me with setting up the epg
<tgm4883_laptop> check the manual
<Rukusx7> ok well thanks for the help up to this point
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-05-18
<tritium> !imon
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about imon
<pizzledizzle> is there a way to load subtitles automatically? i have a srt file in the same dir as the .avi with same name
<hads> t
<dllllx> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<dllllx> hi all
<dllllx> I've setup a mythbox using mythbuntu 9.04...I'm using a Happuage pvr-250...the system sees it right, setup doesnt cause any problem...but it fails on recording or live tv...any help?
<superm1> !blankscreen | dllllx
<Zinn> dllllx: If you try to watch tv and are greeted with a blank screen and a return to the menu then please check the permissions on your recording directory.  It should be owned by mythtv:mythtv, have permissions of 775, and not be inside your home directory
<dllllx> checked...i also have this in /var/log/mythtv/mythtvbackend.log:
<dllllx> TVRec(1): Changing from None to WatchingLiveTV
<dllllx> 2009-05-18 00:44:02.796 TVRec(1): HW Tuner: 1->1
<dllllx> 2009-05-18 00:44:06.828 AutoExpire: CalcParams(): Max required Free Space: 2.0 GB w/freq: 15 min
<dllllx> 2009-05-18 00:44:06.839 MPEGRec(/dev/video0) Warning: Audio sample rate 32000 Hz
<dllllx>                         is not supported by ivtv driver, using 48000 Hz instead.
<dllllx> 2009-05-18 00:44:12.030 MPEGRec(/dev/video0) Error: select timeout - ivtv driver has stopped responding
<dllllx> cat /dev/video0 > test.mpg yields a 0 file
<superm1> check dmesg then for ivtv related errors
<dllllx> none unfortunately :(
<superm1> you sure the hardware is fully functional?
<superm1> do you have a box that you've (recently) seen it working?
<dllllx> yes
<dllllx> also had it in another mythtv box before...
<dllllx> also...would it then not recognize anything?
<dllllx> dmesg shows it recognizes the card completely
<superm1> well the next logical thing then is to try reseating the card (remove and reinsert into pci slot)
<superm1> these days there isnt much configuration necessary otherwise id point you to more softwarish ideas
<dllllx> ok Ill try, but...wouldnt a badly seated card result in at least some error in loading the drivers and recognizing it?
<superm1> dllllx, generally yes it would result in some loading error, but you never know
<superm1> it's not going to do any harm to try :)
<dllllx> anything else I should try before I power it down?
<dllllx> btw..any other utils around for testing the video?
<superm1> dllllx, there is a command line tool for adjusting tuning and what not
<superm1> but otherwise no
<superm1> cat /var/video0 > test.mpg is the way to go otherewise
<dllllx> what is the command line tool called?
<superm1> v4l2-ctl or maybe v4l-ctl
<superm1> i forget
<dllllx> weird
<dllllx> it worked...but now I get static
<superm1> check the freq table that you have set
<superm1> and do a channel scan etc
<dllllx> missing sound
<superm1> make sure you get sound otherwise from an existing file
<superm1> such as using aplay etc
<dllllx> ahh good idea
<dllllx> one sec
<dllllx> lol no sound
<dllllx> umm any idea how's the quickest way to fix that?
<dllllx> :)
<dllllx> thanks so much btw for the reseating idea
<superm1> yeah np, sometimes ya forget the easy solutions :)
<superm1> so for sound, go and check alsamixer
<superm1> make sure the right mixers are turned up enough
<superm1> pcm, front, master etc
<dllllx> alsamixer fails
<dllllx> maybe it didnt recognize the sound...its integrated onto the board...
<superm1> make sure it's enabled in the bios
<superm1> and check lspci see if it's listed there
<dllllx> would it show if its integrated onboard in lspci?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> it's still a pci device
<dllllx> arg reboot time
<dllllx> brb :)
<dllllx> was on in bios
<dllllx> kernel didnt load/see it I guess
<superm1> well is it in lspci?
<dllllx> nope
<superm1> well that's really odd
<superm1> lspci should show it regardless of whether there is kernel module to support it
<superm1> that's just probing the bus for devices
<dllllx> i remember sound working on this thing ages ago...
<dllllx> odd
<superm1> well if it's on in the BIOS and not showing up in lspci, not much you can do
<superm1> other than pop in another sound card
<dllllx> im looking it up on the net...may have to get another sound card
<dllllx> sweet
<dllllx> hilarious post:
<dllllx> How reproducible:
<dllllx> Always
<dllllx> Steps to Reproduce:
<dllllx> 1. Find a Dell GX1.
<dllllx> 2. Install Linux.
<dllllx> 3. Note that you have no sound and a sound card is not detected.
<dllllx>     
<dllllx> Expected Results:  Auto-detection of sound card.
<superm1> haha
<dllllx> this is a pain
<dllllx> lspnp shows the sound card
<dllllx> its an ISA card
<superm1> ugh!
<superm1> do yourself a favor and put a PCI card in
<superm1> you can get a sb live! for like 20-30 dollars
<dllllx> *sigh* i have one of those back at my parents place
<dllllx> fixed
<dllllx> weird
<dllllx> not sure how it worked though
<dllllx> umm
<dllllx> only root can play music
<dllllx> permission problem?
<hugolp> Hi, live TV does not work in any of the frontends, I believe is the database. Anyone can help?
<superm1> hugolp, the best thing to check is the timezone on the frontend
<superm1> make sure it matches the one set on the backend
<hugolp> superm1:  you mean the general time of the machines right? not a parameter inside mythtv
<superm1> hugolp, i mean the time zone set on the machine yes
<dllllx> superm1: where can I change the default sond device in mythfrontend?
<dllllx> sound device
<hugolp> superm1:  both machines (server and client) are syncronized by ntp
<superm1> dllllx, it's set to the default device already, alsa:default
<superm1> dllllx, but you can change that in the general section
<superm1> hugolp, that doesn't matter if the time zone is set wrong
<superm1> hugolp, make sure the value it's set to on both boxes is the same
<hugolp> both timezones are the same and the correct one
<hugolp> superm1:  this is the third time I install the server with ubuntu 9.04 because of mythtv
<hugolp> the first two times it was the database
<superm1> why so much troubles?
<hugolp> the two previous times at first the database would not work, but mythweb repair database solved it
<superm1> if it was random corruption, it's possible it was caused by an open bug
<superm1> bug 326768
<Zinn> Bug 326768 in mythbuntu "mysqld_safe thinks mysqld has crashed when it hasn't" [Critical, Triaged] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/326768
<superm1> it's got a fix in -proposed
<hugolp> superm1:  is there any quick fix?
<dllllx> nite all
<superm1> hugolp, yeah, open software-sources-gtk, and hit the proposed checkbox
<superm1> upgrade all the mysql packages
<superm1> and then turn off proposed
<hugolp> ok, going to try
<dllllx> thnx for the help superml
<superm1> np, night dllllx
<hugolp> superm1:  ok, seems to be working now, but now that I have you here, I have a bug that its been hapenning in the two previous ubuntu's as well
<hugolp> I have two channels that are broadcasted in two different frequencies both
<hugolp> so mythtv-backend when its scanning channels detects them twice
<hugolp> On of each I disable
<hugolp> but when I set a recording in on of those channels mythtv does two recordings
<hugolp> instead of just one
<superm1> oh that's weird..
<hugolp> I think that because they have the same name, mythtv confuses them
<superm1> usually it's not keyed off the name like that
<superm1> i've named channels the same and not had that happen
<hugolp> its there a way to delete a channel from the database, cause I have not seen the option of deleting a single channel in the backend configuration
<hugolp> superm1:  then I dont know, but its weird that exactly happens in those channels
<superm1> hugolp, you can delete the channels from the mythweb ui actually
<superm1> just make sure you restart the backend after you do
<hugolp> ok, and one last thing
<hugolp> in the previous mythtv I would manually set the channel icons manually (btw, the icon downloader is great)
<hugolp> now I use the icon downloader and I see the icons in the program list, but I dont see the icons when I am changing channel in live tv
<hugolp> I think its because they are not directly shared by nfs like they were when I did it manually
<superm1> no they're not unfortunately
<superm1> you can scp them around though
<superm1> they're stored in ~ i think
<hugolp> ok, why is it that the program list "sees" them and the live tv dont?
<superm1> oh hm
<superm1> you got me
<hugolp> ok, I will create a soft link
<hugolp> thanks a lot
<superm1> yup
<hot_wheelz> hi what kernel v is Mythbuntu 9.04 running by default?
<henkpoley> hot_wheelz: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904overview#Linux%20kernel%202.6.28
<hot_wheelz> henkpoley so Mybuntu runs the kernel version as regular Ubuntu 9.04 then right?
<henkpoley> hot_wheelz: yup default kernel, they even use ubuntu's own repositories
<henkpoley> hot_wheelz: you could install ubuntu and then just install mythbuntu-desktop and you could do mostly the same things
<henkpoley> I'm not sure if the mythbuntu CD installer does some automagic detection stuff, that might be missing then
<hot_wheelz79> sorry guys i fell off
<hot_wheelz79> my issue is i am runnig a  DNTV Live Dual Hybrid PCI-E S2 anyone know them?
<hot_wheelz79> they use philips chip saa7162 is the main one I could get mythbuntu to see it always getting failed to open with every likley card option  i tried..and i was told there was support in the kernel any ideas?
<henkpoley> hot_wheelz: tried reading `dmesg` ?
<henkpoley> Like `dmesg | grep saa` on the commandline
<hot_wheelz79> henkpoley ok then what that will tell you if they exist right?
<hot_wheelz79> henkpoley i have to go i'll try it and get back to you
<oobe> superm1, remember you gave me bzr link for trunk do you have the address for svn fixes
<oobe> found it
<Essobi> Morning.
<Essobi> Meh..
<Essobi> I figured out what was wrong with my latest myth install..
<Essobi> The intel Xorg driver is broken. :P
<Essobi> s/myth/mythbuntu/
<henkpoley> Essobi: Downgrade to the LTS (8.04 ?) mythbuntu, or find the fixes for the Intel driver, some are out there
<henkpoley> Essobi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes#Performance%20regressions%20on%20Intel%20graphics%20cards
<henkpoley> There are other intel gfx problems/fixes mentioned on that page
<henkpoley> Okay, so I have restored my database from backup and I am back to Ubuntu Jaunty's mythtv (not weeklies)
<henkpoley> What is the preferred way to fix moved (by cable provider) DVB-C frequencies ?
<Essobi> henkpoley: I already downgraded the video driver.
<darthanubis> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_osx_64bit&num=11
<CShadowRun> anyone had any luck getting an ati remote wonder to work properly with mythbuntu?
<CShadowRun> most of the keys don't do anything (although they show up in xev)
<Daviey> hey CShadowRun
<CShadowRun> hey Daviey :D
<Daviey> yes.. should work dandy.. it's possible your remote is not the ones we have in the setting. There is a wiki page explaining how to roll your own config, and this may be suotable
<CShadowRun> didn't see you there :)
<Daviey> suitable*
<Daviey> if so, raise a bug :)
<CShadowRun> yea i'm trying to make the thing on the wiki work now, not having much luck
<CShadowRun> i did get the remote to talk to irrecord though, so thats a start \o/
<CShadowRun> correction, looks like i have sucess :D
<CShadowRun> yup, sucess, yay :D
<Daviey> \o/
<Daviey> what was it?
<CShadowRun> i didn't use lircd.conf, hehe
<CShadowRun> i didn't realize it required 2 config files to get it alive
<CShadowRun> gotta blacklist ati_remote, stick the lircrc in ~/.mythtv/lircrc and ~/.lirc/mythtv and stick lircd.conf in /etc/lirc/lircd.conf and then it's good
<CShadowRun> loving the web panel...oh the streaming fun :P
<CShadowRun> Daviey, so, tell me about your setup :P
<CShadowRun> what do you use for TV reception? i've been told to wait for DVB-S2 so i can get the new satalite channels
<Daviey> CShadowRun: DVB-S2 is live right now.. just can't get dual tunners :(
<CShadowRun> Daviey, i heard that myth/linux doesn't support it yet
<CShadowRun> and that i'd need to wait a couple of months
<Daviey> O RLY
<CShadowRun> do you have a working DVB-S2 setup?
<Daviey> i don't no
<CShadowRun> oh :P
<Daviey> --> work
<CShadowRun> what do you use?
<Essobi> so anyone around running DVB-C?  I need a crash course on the technology..
<Essobi> I've got two analog tuners running, but I can't get most of my channels on them and it's all low-def..
<baggar11> Essobi I have a pair of dvb cards receiving OTA
<Essobi> Ya? Hmm.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-05-19
<slaine_> Hey Guys
<slaine_> Upgraded my 8.10 (with 8.04 kernel) EPIA to 9.04 last night
<slaine_> all went pretty smooth, congrats
<Technophil> Hi, I have a Sony CRT HD TV which does 1080i.  The Screen underscans, that is the menu is off the screen etc.  Using an NVIDIA 8500GT.  Is there a way to get the whole screen onto the TV?  Would modelines be what I need here?
<Technophil> When setting the 1080i option it seems nothing in xorg.conf will change the screen
<Technophil> xvidtune also has no effect.
<Technophil> Should Sony be asked to add a switch to "normoscan" the TV as I understand some recent digital TV's may be able to do.
<Technophil> Maybe the answer is to run a LCD as the desktop and run images just on the TV, if only I could get the combination to work!
<Technophil> Man it helps when the VGA cable is plugged in....!
<slaine_> lol
<Technophil> Yeh I hate that....
<slaine_> I was doing something equally silly earlier with an RTSP server
<slaine_> wondered why it wouldn't stream
<slaine_> Was pointing to the wrong server IP, gah
<slaine_> Anyone know if XvMC-vld shoule be working ok with the 9.04 installs on EPIA systems ?
<slaine_> I can get xine -V xxmc playing at 30% CPU, but mythfrontend is playing back around 75%-80%
<Essobi> morning..
<spoky99> hi all
<spoky99> someone can help me?
<spoky99> I had a hauppauge hvr 1100
<spoky99> it work fine with xine, I see the dvb-t channel one time then I selected a channel and... every time that I start the tv I have one error message and the frontend return to the menu
<Essobi> Umm.. how do a specify a different server IP for mythfrontend/mythtv?  I assumed all I had to do was config the mysql server, which I did and that appears to work.. but I get an error connecting to the myth protocol port on 127.0.0.1 which obviously isn't the right IP.
<superm1> Essobi, run mythtv-setup, and you set the master backend ip there
<Essobi> roger that
<Essobi> superm1: Really? that's wierd.. I assumed all the configs would be in the frontend packages..
<Essobi> superm1: ubuntu is telling me that mythtv-setup is in the backend package
<superm1> Essobi, on your backend pc you have to do this
<Essobi> superm1: Aaaaah, that makes more sense now. :)
<Essobi> anyone seen a pen based live frontend boot disk?
<Essobi> s/disk/install
<superm1> you can just install onto a usb key using ubiquity
<Essobi> Yea?  nice..
<Essobi> I can't find any docs on libmyth-perl...
<spoky99> hi superm
<superm1> hi spoky99
<superm1> how's it going
<spoky99> O_o
<spoky99> superm1: I open a bug.. but I'm going to modifi it :)
<superm1> spoky99, what's the bug?  my bug mail is overflowing :P
<spoky99> superm1: here we ave a bad dvb-t signal, two trasmitter in opposit place in the same frequenze, one digital and the other analogic, the signal digital often is null
<heyheyhey> is mythbuntu gona ever update to .22
<superm1> heyheyhey, .22 has to be released first :P
<heyheyhey> i see
<spoky99> superm1: I select a broken channel and... every time the tv start go into this channel
<heyheyhey> well i using the trunk right now it is wicked
<superm1> spoky99, there is a setting in the mythtv-setup app for which channel to start on
<superm1> heyheyhey, yeah it will be nice once we can switch
<heyheyhey> yeah
<heyheyhey> they are doing a nice job on .22
<heyheyhey> love that channel grouping feature
<spoky99> superm1: I know, but it work only the first time, the other time remember the last channel selected (I dont' know how deselect this freature)
<superm1> heyheyhey, but at least for now there's weekly ubuntu builds, so you dont need to go from source and what not
<superm1> spoky99, i'd go in the channel editor and just remove the channel then so you dont hit this in the future
<spoky99> superm1: is not easy... the channel work sometime and sometime don't work
<superm1> spoky99, can you maybe add an amplifier to your line?
<spoky99> superm1: and the strange ting is that some channel tath I see with xine on the same card and computer... in mythtv tv are locked :)
<superm1> spoky99, that's too bad.  you can consider switching to 0.22 to see if it handles the situations more gracefully
<superm1> !weekly | spoky99
<Zinn> spoky99: Weekly builds are available for MythTV 0.21 (Stable) and MythTV Trunk 0.22 (Unstable, use at your own RISK) for Hardy and Intrepid.  See http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds for more info.
<spoky99> superm1: the mythtv-setup option channel.conf a manual setting... don't work :)
<spoky99> superm1: I try the weekli :)
<spoky99> ops
<spoky99> superm1: weekly :D
<spoky99> superm1: using dvb-utils i create a good channel.conf but mythtv don't see one channel using it, also putting the right channel and option manualli don't see anu channel :(
<spoky99> superm1: also this bug is solved with the 0.22?
<superm1> spoky99, it's possible.  i don't follow 0.22 development closely enough to confidently say yes or no though
<spoky99> I could learn how to save all the setting of mythtv :)
<spoky99> superm1: you ar't a computer?
<spoky99> :P
<Essobi> anyone gotten snd_bt87x to work?
<spoky99> superm1: & Zinn: i don't found the "Mythbuntu Repos" program, or I'm not undersanding the text into the link page?
<superm1> spoky99, at the bottom of that page there is a link
<superm1> click it and you will get a deb to install and enable weekly builds
<spoky99> opsss... :) excuse me :)
<spoky99> hi all!
<stepz_> do people have any success running the mythtv weekly builds?
<stepz_> mythfrontend segfaults consistently for me
<stepz_> across several weeks, I wonder if it's to be expected or is it worth debugging
<stepz_> here's the last page of output from running it with gdb: http://pastebin.com/m5f382f87
<superm1> stepz_, is that trunk?
<superm1> er is looks like -fixes
<superm1> is that an AMD graphics card?
<superm1> if so, look at the release notes
<stepz_> that's trunk and on an nvidia card
<stepz_> integrated chip, GeForce 7050 PV if that is of any consequence
<superm1> stepz_, so if that's trunk, you need to reset the theme to GANT
<superm1> unfortunately Mythbuntu's theme isn't ready for trunk yet
<stepz_> switching to G.A.N.T didn't change anything except the background that flashes before the segfault
<superm1> can you show the new log?
<stepz_> http://pastebin.com/dc40b3fc
<superm1> wow that's totally unuseful
<stepz_> the stack trace is also the same
<stepz_> and I can't figure out if there are any dbg packages to install to make it more useful
<superm1> for the weekly builds we don't have them i dont think
<superm1> they would be .ddebs
<superm1> so maybe for weekly builds we should reinstitute -dbg packages for these types of situations
<stepz_> is it relevant that I have installed the packages on top of kubuntu 9.04?
<stepz_> ok, found out what the issue was
<stepz_> somehow I had mythstream installed
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-05-20
<DisabledDuck> is there any way to set up mplayer, or within mytbuntu itself to use english as the default language>
<Essobi> .... it doesn't?
<Essobi> mplayer --help?
<Essobi> Morning.
<gumpert345> hi the mythbuntu website doesnt seem to work, does someone know the adress of the official mythbuntu trunk repository?
<pizzledizzle> hey, anyone know if this remote can work on mythtv: http://cgi.ebay.com/USB-PC-Remote-Controller-Control-for-Media-Center-New_W0QQitemZ180358584187QQcmdZViewItemQQptZPCA_Mice_Trackballs?hash=item29fe35977b&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A570|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A1|294%3A50
<tommy2> hi guys
<tommy2> wanted to know if mythbuntu in the latest version works stable as a mediacenter
<tommy2> does it support my dvb-s card sky star 2 its a budget one
<tommy2> ..by technisat
<baggar11> tommy2 it's pretty stable. I see uptimes in the range of 30 - 45 days or so before I usually apply updates and reboot
<tommy2> ok, thx baggar
<baggar11> other than the occasional channel crash, since I'm doing OTA, and I mean occasional, I don't have any problems with mythbuntu (8.10)
<toorima> same here, very stable
<toorima> should apply updates and reboot but...
<baggar11> toorima only problem I've ever had with updating is when the kernel changes and I have to move my firmware file
<toorima> never had that problem, only thing i've ever had was 2 diff tuner cards got swaped around after every reboot, but fixed by blacklisting it
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-05-21
<heyheyhey> hey all how do i stop pulseaudio
<tgm4883> !pulseaudio | henkpoley
<Zinn> henkpoley: Pulse Audio, aka kitten killer.  See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PulseAudio for more information.  Pulse Audio seems to cause problems with MythTV, so if you don't have any dependencies on it, it's recommended that you remove it.
<tgm4883> bah
<tgm4883> heyheyhey, ^^
<cal_> is the mythbuntu website down?
<superm1> cal_, only in the US, it appears something is wrong with one of the hops on the way there
<tgm4883> cal_, something you were looking for?
<ajhtiredwolf> Hi, I recently got a new router, the local ip of the backend changed, i changed it in mythbackend setup, and in the front end, i can launch myth but if i try and go to watch recordings or live tv it freezes.
<ajhtiredwolf> in the console it will say l2009-05-20 23:05:34.235 Connecting to backend server: 192.168.1.110:6543 (try 1 of 5) 2009-05-20 23:05:34.236 Using protocol version 40, which is the correct local ip but it just hangs there
<joseph> anyhow having problems using mythtv with the 9.4 and 9.5 ati drivers? I have no problems with the radeonhd driver. but with amd's driver i get a black screen when I choose watch tv. there is no audio or picture and you cannot go back to the main menu
<darthanubis> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ubuntu-linux-guide,2293.html
<nurettin_> no sound mythtv
<hads> heh
<ebil|work1> hi, what's the other media streamer app that's available with mythbuntu, I can never remember the name of it (I think it starts with an e)
<ebil|work1> Is there an easy way to have mythbuntu run elisa instead of mythtv? (I really have no need for mythtv anymore since I cancelled TV service, but I like the way that mythbuntu configures everything properly for tv-out and whatnot
<hads> It's kind of *myth*buntu
<hads> :)
<hads> You can run Elisa, just start it from the menu the same as any other program
<ebil|work1> hads: better question then...
<ebil|work1> where does mythbuntu set up the auto-login stuff
<ebil|work1> so that I can have it auto-launch elisa instead :)
<hads> SUre. I'm not sure how the packaging sets it up but I'd guess ~/.config/autostart
<hads> Looks like they are changing the name to Moovida
 * hads is confused
<hads> They should post a news story or something. It's all duplicated at the moment.
<MythbuntuGuest84> Hi Guys!
<MythbuntuGuest84> Just a little question
<MythbuntuGuest84> I´ve got my tv card tested with tvtime and it´s working
<MythbuntuGuest84> when I´m scanning with mythbuntu he found channels all i hear is the tv sound
<MythbuntuGuest84> whats wrong with that ?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-05-22
<kaeles> ok, I tried copying my lts.conf to the /var/lib/tftpboot/i386 to keep it from overwritting my fstab, but its still overwritten to the default every boot, do I need to add the mounts to the image and rebuild or whats the best way to go about getting my nfs mounts to stay in the fstab?
<hads> I have [default]\nCONFIGURE_FSTAB=false in /var/lib/tftpboot/ltsp/i386/lts.conf
<kaeles> me too
<kaeles> aah
<kaeles> I don
<kaeles> t think the [default is there]
<kaeles> err
<kaeles> [default] is there even ^
<hads> :)
<kaeles> thanks :P
<kaeles> ill try and see
<kaeles> nope, still overwrites on reboot
<hads> I don't know a lot about LTSP but that works for me.
<kaeles> did you have to reboot the server?
<hads> Naw, it's not Windows :)
<kaeles> lawl
<kaeles> I meant the tftp server or didn't know if there was a specific ltsp server deal
<kaeles> ok
<kaeles> I erased everything from the file BUT the [default] and the configure_fstab=false and it works
<kaeles> I wanna hug you right now, I haven't been able to figure this out for like 2 months
<hads> haha, cool.
<hads> I have other stuff in mine
<kaeles> its annoying to have to remount everything everytime someone decides to turn the tv off
<kaeles> :)
<kaeles> yea, I dunno why it didn't work, I did reboot the tftp and myth-backend, dunno if it helped, but I don'
<kaeles> t really care :)
<hads> Actually, come to think of it, I've needed to mount -a on one of my boxes the last couple of reboots. D'oh
<kaeles> thanks again man
<hads> No worries
<kaeles> oh, one other quesiton, in the fstab, if I'm mounting a cifs share, I can just put the user="",pass="" with the defaults option?
<kaeles> I don't usually use cifs/smb but my roomy has 2 tb drives in his desktop shared, and would liek to be able to mount them :P
<hads> Not sure, I don't use CIFS at all so don't know much about it
<hads> I sure you can somehow though
<kaeles> I'll just try it, and if it blows up I'll figure it out :P
<NavY-Seal> hi to all i am planing to turn my ubuntu box in to a dvr for my cable service any one can sugest me a tested and good hd capture card for this purpouse ?
<kaeles> the happauge series are all pretty well tested insofar as I know.
<NavY-Seal> do i need a pvr or an hvr card ?
<Xel-> Hey all
<Xel-> I'm having an issue where I'm hearing echoing.  The Wiki said to make sure that the Line In (which I'm using for capture) is muted for output, and it is muted, but I'm still getting that echo.
<Xel-> Any ideas?
<Xel-> This is an SBLive 5.1
<kaeles> On the diskless server, its mounting the directory off the backend nbd server, so when I'm ripping a dvd, is it saving the file back to the backend in the mythdvd/temp folder/
<kaeles> ?
<kaeles> If so, I'm gonna have to move everything to gigabit :P
<Essobi> Morning
<Essobi> kaeles: I think you answered your own question...
<MythbuntuGuest48> hello
<MythbuntuGuest48> i have a problem, maybe somebody can help me (sry for bad english)
<MythbuntuGuest48> i use mythbuntu (jaunty) with a elo touchscreen
<MythbuntuGuest48> and in music player window i cannot select buttons, music, etc
<MythbuntuGuest48> i`ve tryed with the mouse - same problem
<MythbuntuGuest48> only keyboard work
<MythbuntuGuest48> there is some solution for this?
<MythbuntuGuest48> i really need to use touchscreen for select and playing songs
<MythbuntuGuest48> thanks
<MythbuntuGuest48> nobody? :(
<rhpot1991> forums | MythbuntuGuest48
<rhpot1991> !forums | MythbuntuGuest48
<Zinn> MythbuntuGuest48: The Mythbuntu forums are located at http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=301.  If you aren't getting a timely response here, there are lots of very active individuals there that may be able to help.
<MythbuntuGuest48> allready searched the forum
<MythbuntuGuest48> no answer to my problem
<rhpot1991> prob a better place to ask there, I don't use mythmusic so I can't help much
<rhpot1991> make a new post and wait, someone should answer
<MythbuntuGuest48> ok, thanks
<rhpot1991> np
<Guest75757> hi guys ... another stupid question ... in order to conect the capture card with a time warner cable service digital what card should i look at any sugestion
<kaeles> Well, I was really trying to make sure that the mythdvd/temp directory really IS on the shared drive of the backend server.
<kaeles> I'm just gonna do it all gigabit anyhow now though, its so cheap, I might as well.
<kaeles> Thanks anyways Essbi.
<kaeles> :P
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-05-23
<NavY-SeaL> any one in there knows y the iso of mythbuntu setup comes out with an error 127
<NavY-SeaL> right when the hardware loading starts
<darthanubis> maybe you got a bad iso?
<NavY-SeaL> i downloaded the 9.4 from the website i386 for my P4 machine
<NavY-SeaL> it says a lot of input/output errors and then the rc-defoult proces halted 3409
<darthanubis> yeah, but you might have a bad copy
<darthanubis> have you tried to burn another iso?
<NavY-SeaL> no i try now nero might couse a problem for this ?
<darthanubis> I don't understand?
<NavY-SeaL> i burned the iso using nero
<NavY-SeaL> might nero couse a problem ?
<darthanubis> Nero should not be an issue.
<NavY-SeaL> u used the disk test and the test was fine
<darthanubis> Sir, I'm telling you , that the particular iso image you downliaded may be corrupted in some fashion.
<NavY-SeaL> got it thnx i try another mirror
<darthanubis> If that does not work
<darthanubis> any copy of ubuntu proper should suffice.
<darthanubis> Just apt-get isntall mythbuntu-desktop or some such name
<darthanubis> I have never used a mythbuntu disk
<darthanubis> as my myht-backend is also my desktop, I just install ubuntu, then the myth packages.
<darthanubis> It is the best of both worlds
 * darthanubis that is all
<ebil_andy> so, I did an update for mythbuntu, and now my video card is f'd up.  it's a Geforce FX 5something, and it was using either the nv or nvidia drivers before (I think nv) and now, it won't load either of those and only loads the vesa drivers
<ebil_andy> i've tried running the mythbuntu control center, but that's just making things worse it appears
<ebil_andy> my card is a GeForce FX 5700
<Technophil1> Hi  I Just got VDPAU running it looks fantastical crisp, except it errors and crashes after a few seconds....  Log sent to (man this thing is so kewl!) http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/fea40953
<basement-server> Hello.  I started my system with Ubuntu, then upgraded to mythbuntu with the website download.   Installed all the software, worked thru some problems w/ my Database, ect...   but my problem is now that I can't seem to "see" any input on "Watch Live TV" when I run the frontend on the same computer that is master backend.  If I open XawTV I can see the live tv channel, but I need to change the "Capture" from "overlay" to "
<[ToT]ALiP> does someone know why the output of the TV Function to my LCD-TV is damaged ? TVTime work Perfect, video over the Frontend works well.
<[ToT]ALiP> Screnn : http://img40.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00534s.jpg
<[ToT]ALiP> is the resolution of the mythTV Player Hardcoded ? Or does it need a minimum of a resolution like 800x600 ?
<basement-server> The Myth backend should start everytime I reboot, correct? or do I need to add that manually?
<tgm4883> basement-server, yes is should
<basement-server> Cause I'm still having the same problem.  I reverted to the older intel video drivers.  But I still only get a black screen when i run the frontend :(
<tgm4883> did you check the logs?
<basement-server> checking ;) lol... i forget about the logs... lol
<tgm4883> !logs | basement-server
<Zinn> basement-server: MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<basement-server> yes, reading thru those now :) i'll post them if anyone has time to look ;)
<tgm4883> post them, i'll look
<basement-server> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f7bab936b
<basement-server> very nice setup!
<basement-server> mythtv: could not connect to socket
<basement-server> mythtv: No such file or directory
<basement-server> that may be problem.. humm
<tgm4883> #
<tgm4883> 2009-05-23 14:57:12.993 Channel(/dev/video0) Error: GetCurrentChannelNum(): Failed to find Channel
<tgm4883> #
<tgm4883> 2009-05-23 14:57:13.062 Channel(/dev/video0)::TuneTo(): Error, failed to find channel.
<tgm4883> looks like it can't find the channel
<basement-server> checkning
<tgm4883> did you go though all the steps in mythtv-setup?
<basement-server> i had thought so.. what i did is use xawtv and found that channel 19 came thru ok so I set that in the mythtv-setup...
<basement-server> i will check that again
<basement-server> i think i've gone thru the setup a few times.. possible that i'm missing something
<tgm4883> what tuner?
<basement-server> it's option 36 from what i remember..
<basement-server> Lifeview
<basement-server> It's the lifeview w/ FM tuner and Video Capture.. and has TV tuner
<basement-server> card=36 - Lifeview FlyVideo 98FM LR50 / Typhoon TView TV/FM Tuner
<tgm4883> what type of card did you set it up as?
<tgm4883> and how do you get your signal?
<basement-server> right now I am just trying to use airware.. or even static... as long as I see somethign I will be happy :)
<basement-server> in the Capture Card Setup, i have card type as : Analog V4L capture card
<basement-server> I think it found that on it's own... arrg.. can't remember that part
<tgm4883> sec
<tgm4883> software encoder, so that seems right
<tgm4883> did you try scanning inside of myth rather than use xawtv
<basement-server> i think so.. and still got blank screen... or it wanted my username/pass to the XMLTV grabber thing..
<basement-server> which i don't have
<basement-server> in xawtv i have to change capture from overlay to grabdisplay and i see no option like that in mythtv
<basement-server> ok.. on the scan i get no signal :(
<tgm4883> hmm
<basement-server> so... i may just need to go ahead and hook this to my cable signal...
<tgm4883> err, well yea, if it can't find channels because you didn't hook it up thats not going to help us ;)
<basement-server> cause i'm trying just broadcast right now.. and i KNOW that channel 19 comes in.. very weak and static.. maybe mythtv says it's not strong enough to be a signal
<tgm4883> yea that could be
<basement-server> lol.. i thought it might be able to see it.. but i will find away to get my cable signal over here..
<tgm4883> basement-server, just FYI, if that is indeed a software encoder card, you may want to look at getting a hardware encoder card in the near future
<tgm4883> actually, where do you live?
<basement-server> usa
<basement-server> well.... i dunno what kinda card it is.. i think it is hardware
<tgm4883> ok, if you are using cable, then a regular hardware encoder should work fine, if you are using antenna, you will want/need a digital card
<tgm4883> didn't look like a hardware encoder card during my brief search on it
<tgm4883> and if it is one, then you set it up wrong in mythtv-setup
<basement-server> It is a Philips 3139  147  13411L
<basement-server> lol if that helps any
<basement-server> I think i had gone through finding the card and correct options with another mythtv-user guy..
<Teabag> Hello
<Teabag> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<Teabag> Anybody there?
<tgm4883> !ask | Teabag
<Zinn> Teabag: Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<Teabag> Ok sorry im unfamiliar with all this.When i connect a sata hard drive in mythbuntu,i cant access it.I could access it in ubuntu but not mythbuntu for some strange reason mythbuntu cant.
<tgm4883> did you mount it?
<Teabag> How do i mount it?
<tgm4883> Teabag, assuming it's formated, "sudo mount /dev/sdXX /path/to/mount/point"
<Teabag> No,it is not formatted.It is a windows drive i want to get some files off of before i format it.
<[ToT]ALiP> What to do if my Xv is destroyed or not used ?
<tgm4883> Teabag, is it NTFS?
<Teabag> Yes
<tgm4883> Teabag, ok then you probably just need something like "sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows/ -t ntfs"
<tgm4883> where /dev/hda1 is your ntfs drive
<tgm4883> but it will probably be /dev/sdXX
<tgm4883> depending on how many drives you have, and how many partitions are on your ntfs drive
<Teabag> Ok i will try them both
<Teabag> am i meant to replace the two x's with something?
<Teabag> ive tried sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows/ -t ntfs  and  sudo mount /dev/sdXX /media/windows/ -t ntfs
<hads> Yes, you need to find the actual partition you want to mount. XX is not valid.
<hads> `sudo fdisk -l` will print a list of partitions.
<Teabag> ok thanks for that.it says i have sda1,2,5,6.All of them say linux except for two, one which is extended,and to my knowledge extended is linux,and system.
<Teabag> Ive tried all of them and it says they are all invalid ntfs
<tgm4883> Teabag, is there a sdb?
<Teabagd> I got it sorted lads.Thanks very much.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-05-24
<wombo> Just wondering if someone can help me with my tuner problem?
<wombo> I have been away for month or so working, I can but and ran an update and **pow** it doesnt get a lock anymore
<wombo> They are 2 Dvico Dual Digital 4's
<wombo> I have downloaded and complied the latest V4L tree and now it is just spamming the following over and over
<wombo> DVB-USB: bulk message failed: -110
<wombo> CXUSB: i2c read failed
<wombo> any ideas?
<stevecam> hey
<stevecam> im trying to figure out why MythTV wont scan or import any channels, but VLC will view them just fine
<blz> Is it safe to upgrade from Mythbuntu 8.10 to Mythbuntu 9.04?
<MythbuntuGuest10> I'm new to Linux on a whole, and I just started looking at MythTV. I'm wondering if I can use it to connect to a Windows Home Server to watch XVid movies and listen to music. I would like to only use the frontend of MythTV.
<hads> There's not a lot of point. The main feature of mythtv is it's recording backend.
<hads> But yes, using mythvideo you can watch videos.
<MythbuntuGuest10> since I'm not really interested in recording currently (I already have 4 other DVR's in my house) is there another program that would be a better fit
<hads> Probably
<hads> I don't know what it is though.
<MythbuntuGuest10> ok, is there a howto for just using the frontend ?
<blz> Does anybody know the system requirements for minimyth?
<MythbuntuGuest10> I'm trying to use the LiveCD of Mythbuntu and it does not want to start, I think it has something to do with not using the backend. Is there anyway to get around using the backend ???
<MythbuntuGuest10> Blz, here's a web site to tell u the requirements...http://www.minimyth.org/document-hardware.html
<blz> MythbuntuGuest10:  If you don't use the backend, you can't record livetv and do a bunch of other things
<blz> Also, the liveCD s houldn't be dependent on the backend
<blz> unless you're trying to run a frontend machine from a livecd, which is some serious lolwut
<MythbuntuGuest10> I only really want to watch video's and listen to music on my own server. I just like the interface
<williammanda> gm
<williammanda> I can not watch live tv.....
<williammanda> it worked after the install but for some reason it quit functioning
<williammanda> I egt this error from the frontend log....
<williammanda> GetEntryAt(-1) failed.
<tgm4883> !logs | williammanda
<williammanda> EntryToProgram(0@Wed Dec 31 19:00:00 1969) failed to get pginfo
<Zinn> williammanda: MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<williammanda> http://pastebin.com/m7fdc21a7
<tgm4883> williammanda, sorry, don't know much about that error.  I was actually looking for your backend logs to see if they indicated something different
<williammanda> well I got it to work by deleting the tuners
<williammanda> it worked ok for an hour then it started again
<williammanda> I will post backend log
<williammanda> http://pastebin.com/m157804af
<williammanda> sorry
<williammanda> file was too large
<williammanda> for pastebin
<williammanda> from what I read on ubuntu forums....
<williammanda> it could be alot of things
<williammanda> permissions, onwer, backend not connected, etc....
<williammanda> I use comcast....they don't supply much channel info....
<williammanda> I have a 3 hour deal to load the channel info each time I install
<stevecam> is there a common proble  with mythtv that it has problems scanning and importing channels
<stevecam> i can generate a channels.conf and open with VLC just fine
<williammanda> that's not a problem for me
<williammanda> how do you generate the channels.conf?
<williammanda> comcast gives very little channel info
<stevecam> scan /usr/share/dvb/dvb-t/au-Melbourne >> channels.conf
<stevecam> am i doing it right?
<williammanda> not sure...I'm not up on vlc
<stevecam> how did you get your channels in MythTV, using the EIT scanner?
<williammanda> tgm4883, any luck with the backend info?
<williammanda> I'm not sure if I use the EIT scanner.....
<stevecam> i wish my MythTV would work :-(
<williammanda> mythtv scans basic cable for me.....
<williammanda> scans transponders for channels
<williammanda> tgm4883, is there a way to output the existing scanned channel on myth to a channels.conf file?
 * stevecam increased the timeout
<tgm4883> williammanda, sorry stepped out for a bit
<tgm4883> is that the tail end of your backend log file?
<williammanda> yes...just posted after the last restart
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> backend logs (well all logs) can be rather large
<tgm4883> thats why we made the log grabber utility
<tgm4883> unfortunatly I don't see any errors though
<williammanda> fyi this log is from the master backend with pchdtv 5000 & dvico hdtv gold pcie
<williammanda> the slave backend works fine
<tgm4883> ok
<williammanda> I loaded 9.04 and started entering data in the frontend for channels...
<williammanda> exited nythtv....entered mythtv again....could watch libe tv
<williammanda> live
<tgm4883> so there is 4 hours of backend logs there, and the problem occured durinng that time?
<tgm4883> williammanda, wait so it works now?
<williammanda> not on the master backend
<williammanda> sorry typo couldn't
<williammanda> let me get the error now and post both back & frontend logs
<williammanda> hold on
<tgm4883> ok, so let me see if I have this setup correct.  You have a master backend and a slave backend.  You can watch shows from the slave but not the master
<tgm4883> right?
<williammanda> yes
<tgm4883> where is the frontend in this situation?
<tgm4883> is it on one of those machines?  or is it for all frontends that it doesn't work?
<williammanda> both frontends are local to the backends
<tgm4883> ok, and you can't watch video from the master backend on either frontend?
<williammanda> master backend & frontend - watch live tv - not working
<williammanda> slave backend & frontend - watch live tv - working
<tgm4883> ok, what happens if you go to the master backend & frontend and try to watch video from the slave backend?
<tgm4883> or if you go to the slave frontend & backend and try to watch video from the master backend?
<williammanda> it won't let me on live tv to switch inputs
<williammanda> sorry wait
<williammanda> hold on...I will test
<williammanda> ok
<williammanda> from the slave backend & front end...
<williammanda> I can use both tuners on the master backend
<williammanda> watching live tv
<tgm4883> williammanda, ok, what about using the slave tuners from the master backend/frontend?
<williammanda> I can watch live tv from the master backend
<williammanda>  & frontend
<williammanda> I can't
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> so it does seem like a problem with the frontend on the master backend/frontend then
<williammanda> yes
<tgm4883> what versions of mythtv are you using on your master and slave systems?
<williammanda> 9.04 muthbuntu
<tgm4883> sorry, do a "dpkg -l mythtv-frontend"
<tgm4883> looking for something like "0.21.0+fixes20455"
<tgm4883> do it for mythtv-backend too
<williammanda> http://pastebin.com/m65075456
<tgm4883> 2 things.  1) can you widen your terminal so I can see the full version number
<tgm4883> 2)  can you do that for both master and slave systems
<williammanda> http://pastebin.com/m57e78850
<tgm4883> williammanda, is that your master or slave system?
<williammanda> master
<tgm4883> ok, can you do it on your slave toO?
<williammanda> k
<williammanda> http://pastebin.com/m30bdb458           slave backend
<tgm4883> hmm, welll that looks fine
<tgm4883> can you get it to error out again and give the logs again
<williammanda> fyi...this how I installed....
<williammanda> load ubuntu 9.04 then add mythbuntu control center.....this is why
<williammanda> when I loaded mythbuntu cd and changed desktops to gnome....
<williammanda> it black out the remote desktop setup in preferences
<williammanda> I will re-create the error and send logs
<williammanda> http://pastebin.com/m3a42c515   frontend log
<williammanda> http://pastebin.com/m6423a554    backend log
<williammanda> the error at the end of the backend log...
<williammanda> is from me removing some videos from the master backend recordings folder....
<tgm4883> ok
<williammanda> I was just about to re-install.....but I thought I would give you a try first
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> i'm not finding a whole lot of concrete info about this error
<tgm4883> what is your source for tv?  cable, satellite, antenna?
<williammanda> comcast cable
<tgm4883> ok
<williammanda> I have never had this problem before ....during the last 3 yrs
<tgm4883> and is it just live tv that doesn't work, or is it also recorded content?
<williammanda> just live tv.....recorded tv and videos work
<williammanda> Like I said earlier...
<williammanda> when this happened the first time.....after much research I decided to del all the tuners...
<williammanda> created news ones and every frontend worked with live tv....
<williammanda> within an hour the problem came back on the master front/back end
<tgm4883> and nothing else changed in that hour?
<williammanda> nope
<williammanda> should I do this again?
<tgm4883> how old is the DB?
<williammanda> db = database?
<tgm4883> yea
<williammanda> 12 hours maybe
<williammanda> sorry...
<williammanda> since I installed the new tuners
<williammanda> initial os install was 24 hr ago
<tgm4883> how old total?
<tgm4883> and how old is the system?
<tgm4883> is it a new DB or did you restore it from an older time?
<williammanda> computer is a core 2 quad 9300...1 year old
<williammanda> clean install
<tgm4883> SEC
<tgm4883> sorry
<tgm4883> sec
<tgm4883> williammanda, ok, just to verify, you CAN use your slave frontend to watch live TV using the tuners from your MASTER backend?
<williammanda> yes
<tgm4883> how do you get your program guide data?
<williammanda> schedules direct
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> do your recording schedules that use tuners from your master backend still work?
<williammanda> yes
<williammanda> one is recording now
<tgm4883> and the show is viewable?
<tgm4883> ie, it's not just a black recording or a recording with a size of 0
<williammanda> it is viewable through watch recorded shows....
<tgm4883> ok
<williammanda> basically I can do everything but view live tv
<tgm4883> ok
<williammanda> on the master back/front end
<tgm4883> what storage groups do you have setup?
<williammanda> standard....used default
<tgm4883> do you have a live tv storage group?
<williammanda> no....I don't edit that ....just use the default
<tgm4883> do you have guide data for all your channels?
<williammanda> except for 2 -3 channels
<williammanda> the tuners are set to a good channel....initial channel
<tgm4883> sorry, i'm stumped then.
<williammanda> me too.....
<williammanda> I don't want to re-install and get the same problem...
<williammanda> the channel data is a killer
<williammanda> is there anything in the db that we could loo at?
<williammanda> look
<tgm4883> it's strange, cause you say it can record from those tuners just fine, just not watch live tv
<williammanda> could you tell me how to safely look at the db?
<tgm4883> and live tv VS recorded content isn't really that different
<williammanda> yes I agree
<tgm4883> you could use phpmyadmin to browse through the db
<williammanda> is that loaded?
<tgm4883> and there really isn't any reason that it would work for a while then just stop working
<tgm4883> and if you redo the tuners, it works for a while again
<williammanda> I just loaded php.....web server to reconfigure auto? 2 options ...apache2 ....lighttpd? which?
<tgm4883> apache2
<williammanda> command to start php?
<tgm4883> in a web browser, go to http://backendip/phpmyadmin
<williammanda> username and password?
<tgm4883> root, and whatever you set for your root password for mysql
<tgm4883> IIRC, default is blank
<williammanda> I didn't set a password fro mysql
<williammanda> IIRC?
<tgm4883> if I recall correctly
<williammanda> ty
<williammanda> access denied
<williammanda> using root & no password
<tgm4883> well then you must have set a password during install?
<williammanda> I never do...I select enter not toduring setup
<williammanda> how can I find out?
<tgm4883> I suppose try your mythtv password
<tgm4883> you can find that in /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<tgm4883> if that password doesn't work
<tgm4883> !mysql | williammanda
<Zinn> williammanda: If you are having problems connecting to your mysql database, you can perform the following to reconfigure it: 1. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0 (pay attention to the root password you set, you will need it for the next step) 2. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database 3. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
<williammanda> ok....mythtv & mythtv password worked
<williammanda> ok logically....if del the tuners fixed sonething....wouldn't that be the first area to look at?
<williammanda> channels, input card?
<williammanda> something strange....
<williammanda> looking at cardinput....
<williammanda> I have 3 tunes each setup with 3 channels....
<williammanda> so 9 inputs total
<tgm4883> are you using multirec?
<williammanda> the first tuner's startchan is 434 434 433....
<williammanda> 3rd tuner's startchan is 432 432 434
<williammanda> second tuner is startchan 434 434 434
<williammanda> multirec?
<williammanda> yes record up 3 channels?
<tgm4883> ok
<williammanda> why is the start channel not the same across the tuner?
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> it should only be a single channel
<tgm4883> not 3
<williammanda> how can I send this to you?
<tgm4883> just do a screenshot and put it on imagebin
<williammanda> k
<williammanda> http://imagebin.org/50185
<tgm4883> thats not the starting channels
<williammanda> http://imagebin.org/50186
<williammanda> sorry....sent 2nd photo 1st
<tgm4883> ok, and i'll assume that you do have unencrypted channels up around 434
<williammanda> yes these are hdtv ...cbs, nbc, etc...
<williammanda> can I change this?
<tgm4883> no it's fine
<tgm4883> ok try this
<tgm4883> is anything recording at the moment?
<williammanda> no
<tgm4883> ok, and you have channel data for 432, 433, and 434?
<williammanda> y
<tgm4883> ok, try the live tv and see if it bugs out
<williammanda> master frontend?
<tgm4883> yep
<williammanda> y it does
<tgm4883> it bugs out, ok
<tgm4883> how did you determine which channels you have?  Did you do a scan, or did you import from Schedules direct?
<williammanda> mythtv scan.....viewed on master backend with frontend edit and entered channel data
<tgm4883> everything appears to be fine, I guess try removing the tuners again, note which channel they are set to by default.  If it happens again we can retry to set the starting channel
<williammanda> can't we chabge the start chan now?
<tgm4883> you can, but i'd like a known working channel
<tgm4883> doesn't hurt to try first though I guess
<williammanda> change it in myth or db?
<tgm4883> i'd change it in myth
<williammanda> k hold on
<tgm4883> maybe it doesn't like quicktune either
<williammanda> http://imagebin.org/50187
<williammanda> didn't help
<williammanda> quicktune?
<tgm4883> yea you have quicktune turned on for your tuners
<tgm4883> you can set that to 0 or turn it off in mythtv-setup
<williammanda> should I?
<tgm4883> worth a shot
<williammanda> k
<williammanda> no change
<tgm4883> alright I suggest removing them and reinstalling then
<williammanda> k
<williammanda> ok here's what happened....
<williammanda> removed all tuners....
<williammanda> installed both tuners on MB/FE
<williammanda> tested and they worked
<williammanda> installed tuner on SB/FE and tested MB/FE tuners worked OK
<williammanda> needed to restart MB so SB tuner would work and
<williammanda> I tried MB/FE and the problem is back
<williammanda> I remember now...this is the same steps I took but I didn't try the MB/FE until an hour later
<williammanda> the second test
<williammanda> so maybe I need to just remove all tuners and only install the MB/FE and see if it works after restarting the MB/FE
<williammanda> removed all tuners....
<williammanda> installed both tuners on MB/FE
<williammanda> tested and they worked 5 times.....opened and closed myhtv and selected both tuners
<williammanda> restarted MB/FE...
<williammanda> tested MB/FE tuners and the are still working
<williammanda> so at this point...MB/FE is working OK so far
<williammanda> now I will go and install SB/FE tuner and test MB/FE tuner before restarting MB/FE
<robride> I hope somebody can help me with getting the tv card to work, the ivtv drivers say they are loaded and the test.mpg works but no front end will pick up the tv card.  I have a pvr150mce.  also I am pretty new to linux so bear with me, TIA
<williammanda> OK solved....
<williammanda> I changed one thing.....
<williammanda> the SB/FE....in the BE setup.....local backend ip address was 127.0.0.1....
<williammanda> I changed it to the ip address and the MB/FE works fine now
<williammanda> thanks tgm4883
<tgm4883> williammanda, so it all works now?
<williammanda> robride please provide more info on your system
<williammanda> yes tgm4883
<tgm4883> williammanda, thats great, I hope it stays that way
<williammanda> why would that fix it?
<robride> such as
<robride> ?
<williammanda> your os, what equipment you
<robride> ok
<tgm4883> robride, how did you set the card up in mythtv-setup?
<williammanda> version, etc....
<robride> jaunty
<tgm4883> williammanda, well the ip should be the actual one, not the localhost one
<tgm4883> i'm not sure why that worked without it
<robride> tried to set up
<williammanda> tgm4883, when yo get a chance...one more problem...intel video
<williammanda> xorg.conf setup issue
<Technophil> Hi guys, does anyone know how we can stream to mplayer from the DVB-T HDHomerun?
<Technophil> I can't get udp://@:1234 to work
<dgs_> i've got a phillip's Full HD TV that I've been running at 1280x720 and it the gui looks pretty nice (in terms of fonts etc). I've just been playing with pushing the video up to 1920x1080 which the tv seems to handle fine, however the fonts become noticeably jagged. movies etc look fine - it's just the myth gui that affected. anyone know what could cause this?
<williammanda> dgs_, is this the native resolution of the tv?
<dgs_> williammanda, native res should be 1920x1080 i assume.
<williammanda> look at your Xorg. log file and see what is going on...resolution and dpi setting
<williammanda> are yo using nvidia driver?
<dgs_> yup nvidia
<dgs_> hmm. maybe it's not running at 1920: 88 (WW) NVIDIA(0): The EDID for Philips 1080p TV (3) (DFP-0) contradicts itself:
<dgs_>   389 (WW) NVIDIA(0):     mode "1920x1080" is specified in the EDID; however, the
<dgs_>   390 (WW) NVIDIA(0):     EDID's valid HorizSync range (31.000-80.000 kHz) would
<dgs_>   391 (WW) NVIDIA(0):     exclude this mode's HorizSync (28.1 kHz); ignoring
<williammanda> find out what the dpi is set to
<dgs_> oh, (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:
<dgs_>   500 (II) NVIDIA(0):     "1920x1080+0+0"
<dgs_>   501 (**) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size configured to be 1920 x 1200
<dgs_> that 1920x1200 would be messing things up right?
<williammanda> open nvidia setting or look at the xorg file
<williammanda> you want the native resolution...best
<dgs_> yeah, odd that - not sure where it would have come from
<dgs_> i'll drop it back to 1080 and see what sort of difference it makes
<williammanda> what os are you running?
<dgs_> mythbuntu
<williammanda> system-admin-nvidia server settings....
<williammanda> select x screen....what is the dpi?
<williammanda> you can also chnage the resolution here too
<dgs_> dgs@mythbox:~$ system-admin-nvidia server settings
<dgs_> -bash: system-admin-nvidia: command not found
<dgs_> nvidia-settings is working, but doesn't seem to contain much
<williammanda> ver of mythbuntu?
<dgs_> 9.04 in theory
<dgs_> just ran a dist-upgrade a few days ago
<williammanda> that wasn't a command....it was directions to select nvidia from the menu
<dgs_> which seems to have worked, but seems just like the version i had before =P
<dgs_> oh :p
<williammanda> are you running xfce?
<williammanda> gnome?
<dgs_> right, i'm gonna have to have to that at the pc (rather that via x forwarding)
<dgs_> yup, xfce
<williammanda> nvidia is at the botoom of the menu then
<dgs_> which will need to wait til the tv is not being used - I'll have a play and see if changing that 1200 -> 1080 helps
<dgs_> cheers for your help =)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-05-24
<Pwen> hi all. I have totally broken my mythtv install; selected 0.24 in the control centre, some components updated and some not, switched it back to 0.23+fixes, wondering how to uninstall and reinstall the whole thing?
<qwebirc65544> Having an issue with the exporting (via Optical Disks -> Archive Files).  I have a recording and it has a cut list and has also been transcoded.  If I view the recording within Myth the cutlist is observed (no commercials).  However the exported recording still has the commercials.  Any ideas?
<GeminiDomino> On a fresh install of MythBuntu 10.4, whenever I try to "Watch A DVD", I get thrown into an unresponsive "LCD Device display" screen that drops back to the menu a few seconds later. Anyone have a line on this?
<GeminiDomino> Never mind. Must have been a bug because enabling daily builds and updating took care of it
<hans__> Good Morning! ^^
<hans__> One question... i want to create a computer for home-recording from Satellite "Astra". An old computer is now equipped with an skystar2 receiver and i want to install Mythbuntu on that machine.
<hans__> The computer starts up and shows a black screen and nothing more happens. It starts up about 3 minutes and it stays in a black screen.
<hans__> Are there any boot options for an other resolution or anything like that?
<draik> Hello everyone
<Nixon> <everyone> Hello draik!
<draik> Hello
<draik> Hello some
<draik> Hello everyone
<draik> Well, enough of that
<draik> I'm trying to see the screenshots of Mythbuntu from the site, but they never load
<draik> Also, I built my own home server with (currently) 2 drives. One drive has the OS (currenly Kubuntu) and the 2nd drive has all of my DVD iso images. How can I have Mythbuntu automatically mount an ISO of my choosing for frontend viewing?
<tgm4883> draik, link to pictures?
<draik> http://www.mythbuntu.org/category/image-galleries/1004/mythbuntu-control-centre
<tgm4883> strange
<tgm4883> they load here
<tgm4883> what browser are you using?
<draik> Click on an image
<draik> Does it load up for you?
<draik> I'm on FF and Opera
<tgm4883> also, Mythvideo will mount your ISO's for you if you set it up for legacy use
<mrand> tgm4883: they don't load for me either.  I even have Adblock disabled for the site.
<tgm4883> mrand, hmm, not loading for me either
<tgm4883> odd
<tgm4883> looks like the file doesn't exist
<tgm4883> which would explain why it doesn't load
<tgm4883> the preview doesn't exist
<draik> Click on the heading under the image, that will load
<tgm4883> yea
<draik> Regarding the ISO, how will that work?
<draik> Do I just choose the ISO on the server itself and it will auto-load it or do I have to manually mount it?
<tgm4883> draik, is the mythtv frontend the same machine?
<draik> For now, yes
<draik> I'm going to build a frontend from a shuttle or something small that I can toss upstairs in my room.
<draik> Since it is going to be wireless (the box in my room), I was thinking that I'll sshfs, but if mythbuntu can mount it on the backend and stream it wirelessly for me, then I'm all set
<tgm4883> draik, for ISO's you will need to mount the dir locally
<tgm4883> then the frontend would mount the ISO for you
<tgm4883> if you didn't use ISO's, it would all happen automatically for you
<draik> Yeah, they are all ISO
<tgm4883> then you will have to mount the dir locally and disable mythvideo storage groups
<draik> Hmmm
<draik> Maybe mythbuntu isn't what I should be using if I can just leave it now as the server that it is.
<tgm4883> yea i'd leave the server alone
<tgm4883> if you have a tv card in it, you could install the backend on it
<draik> No, I don't have a tuner card at all
<draik> I was debating if I should add one or not
<draik> But I don't have a TV in my study downstairs, so I decided it would be a waste.
<tgm4883> well that you could stream to other mythtv frontends automatically
<draik> Having a tuner card is required for that?
<tgm4883> to stream TV
<tgm4883> not ISO's
<tgm4883> i mean, you would have to record somehow right?
<draik> My server only has ISO for all of the DVDs that I own
<tgm4883> right, and then we were discussing TV
<draik> tuner card with no TV/cable access.
<tgm4883> ah no cable access
<tgm4883> that is much different than no TV
<draik> Right. Sorry.
<draik> Well, I could have access to it, but it would be a hassle to have a new set of wires running through the house and so forth. Better to leave it as-is right now.
<qwebirc83560> Hello I have a problem with my tv card, I can use composite but I cannot scan for channels. what must I do ?
<tgm4883> qwebirc83560, did you set up a channel changing script and IR blasting?
<qwebirc83560> yes
<tgm4883> what version of MythTV?
<qwebirc83560> 10.04
<tgm4883> backend log error messages?
<qwebirc83560> Wait I'm now on my windows pc but In about 2min I'm on mythbuntu
<qwebirc83259> Where can I find the log ?
<tgm4883> !logs | qwebirc83259
<Zinn> qwebirc83259: MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<qwebirc83259> But when I wanna add a channel it's say: Failed to find any new channel
<tgm4883> qwebirc83259, thats in the logs?
<qwebirc83259> (S29): Failed to find Channel 2010-05-24 19:20:24.798 Channel(/dev/video0)::TuneTo(S29): Error, failed to find channel.
<qwebirc83259> That is the log
<mcl0vin> howdy folks
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-05-25
<jthundley> mythbuntu.org seems to be down. anyone have a download link or torrent?
<chuckf> I ran an upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 last night. Now I cannot get the mythfrontend to run. It is failing at a point where it tries to mount /dev/sdb. However during the upgrade /dev/sdb became /dev/sda. I cannot figure out where to change this in any config files. I am likely missing the right spot to make the change. Any help is appreciated
<chuckf> I can pastebin more/all of the startup messages but I belive the missing /dev/sdb is the core of the issue from what I'm seeing
<jthundley> chuckf: now that's something easy I can actually help you fix
<jthundley> I upgraded and it broke my remote so I'm reinstalling :(
<jthundley> anyway, you want to edit /etc/fstab
<jthundley> this file tells your system which device files are to be mounted on the filesystem and where
<jthundley> these device filenames can change between big upgrades like that
<jthundley> in fact, my dvdrom drives got swapped
<jthundley> so all you have to do is change /dev/sdb to /dev/sda in /etc/fstab
<jthundley> and I've had this happen to me before, there's actually a better method for this kind of thing
<jthundley> each hard drive has a unique ID
<jthundley> you can tell linux to mount a certain hard drive at a mountpoint using the unique ID so that if the devices ever change for whatever reason the correct drive will always be mounted
<jthundley> are you interested in doing that?
<chuckf> jthundley: I checked the fstab file and it is already using the uuid and indicating that it was /dev/sda1 during install. There is no reference to /dev/sdb at all
<jthundley> oh, I thought you said that /dev/sdb became /dev/sda on your system
<jthundley> so your fstab is already using UUIDs, eh?
<jthundley> I'd play around with that file, that's definitely what controls mounting and stuff
<chuckf> well before the upgrade the drive was /dev/sdb when I checked mount points and such. After the upgrade it was /dev/sda
<jthundley> the actual drive in the system
<jthundley> not in fstab
<chuckf> correct
<jthundley> ok
<jthundley> and there's no mention of either in fstab because it's using all UUID's
<chuckf> I've done some more checking and found that this may be the result of mediamonitor. If I can figure out how to disable and/or configure that it might fix the issues
<jthundley> maybe, I don't know what that is
<jthundley> if your fstab is already using UUIDs it won't screw up mounting like this
<chuckf> in the fstab there is a commented out line before the line with the UUID that says '# / was on /dev/sda1 during installation'
<jthundley> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingUUID
<Zinn> [help.ubuntu.com] UsingUUID - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<jthundley> this is a good page that'll show you the commands to get UUIDs and such
<jthundley> brb laundry
<puff> tgm4883: hey there...
<tgm4883> puff, yes?
<Keithamus> Anyone on LTSP Lucid with nvidia drivers?
<RobertLaptop> I am having nothing but lirc problems with the lastest version.  Is lirc_cmdir included with 10.04 and how do you install it?
<Rob_Z> when 9.10 came out, there was issues with some haupaggue remote controls no longer working because of i2c compoenents removed from the kernel, has this been addressed in 10.04? I wouldn't mind upgrading, but not having a working remote and having to recompile kernel modules and things were a little annoying
<mrand> 9.10 unsure.  Have a spare partition or HD to try it out on?  The lirc version is the same between the two, but the kernel might contain a few other fixes.  Hopefully new lirc version coming for 10.10.
<mrand> s/9.10/Rob_Z/
<Rob_Z> spare hrd drives yes, time to do it not sure, maybe next week
<Rob_Z> i just remember talking to the lirc guy, and he stated it was i2c things yanked from the kernel, i'll poke around
<puff> tgm4883: So, you were saying the other day that, depending on my set-top box, I might not need a cable card.  YOu asked me what the back of my box looked like.  See darksleep.com/puff/dvr
<Zinn> [darksleep.com]
<puff> tgm4883: I think you were asking about composite out, it appears to have composite out.
<puff> tgm4883: Er, component out, that is.
<puff> Or, if anybody else wants to chime in here... :-).
<mrand> duckface
<mrand> ops
<puff> Basically I'm trying to figure out what video card to get, and also I was whining about comcast encryption and wondering if I should pay for the comcast DVR option.
<puff> When tgm4883 said, if my box has component out, I might not need to.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-05-26
<mrand> right, if you have component out (which you do), then you buy an HD-PVR if you are wanting to connect the output of your STB to a PC.
<puff> Cool.
<puff> So which video card would you recommend?  I have an asus_e1870_p4p800s-x motherboard, but the current video card only has s-video out, no video-in, and my current TV doesn't have S-video in.
<tgm4883> puff, the hd-pvr does the video in
<puff> tgm4883: ?
<puff> tgm4883: Ah, the hd-pvr is a card?
<puff> I had mis-read that as "Buy and HD DVR" :-).
<puff> Ouch, $204.
<puff> Is it possible for me to get something cheaper, for now? :-)
<tgm4883> puff, for component recording, there isn't one
<tgm4883> it's at external USB box
<puff> Okay, thanks.
<puff> tgm4883: Okay, so what video card do I use for output?
<qwebirc87818> hi everybody
<Nixon> <everybody> Hello qwebirc87818!
<tgm4883> puff, that depends on what your tv will take for video in
<qwebirc87818> i ve installed mythbunyu to watch tv and record it
<tgm4883> puff, i'd go with something in the nvidia 2xx or more range
<qwebirc87818> is that possible
<tgm4883> qwebirc87818, yea that kinda is the point
<qwebirc87818> the tv chanels are provided by network admins
<qwebirc87818> and i have control on that apart from zapping
<tgm4883> qwebirc87818, you are going to have to describe how you get tv a little more for me
<qwebirc87818> ok plz be patiente
<qwebirc87818> coz i m not good in english
<tgm4883> ok
<qwebirc87818> in vlc i juste have to the first menu tab "media" and then to the 9th submenu "decouverte de services" in french
<qwebirc87818> then i chose the service "sap" that s how the admin called it
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> qwebirc87818, you don't have a TV tuner card right?
<qwebirc87818> no
<tgm4883> qwebirc87818, ok, it sounds like you are trying to tune IPTV then
<qwebirc87818> yes
<tgm4883> qwebirc87818, I don't know much about IPTV, have you read http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/IPTV
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] IPTV - MythTV
<qwebirc87818> really nice link
<tgm4883> qwebirc87818, a quick browse of that looks like what you have
<tgm4883> qwebirc87818, thanks, the mythtv wiki has lots of really great info
<qwebirc87818> i m not familair with those terms
<qwebirc87818> so i can t do a good search with a good keywords
<qwebirc87818> thanks i ll read and try to configure
<olskolirc> who wants to help me set up mythtv on kubuntu please?
<piper69> howdy there
<puff> tgm4883: Mainly HDMI ins on my TV.  The good news is that it has three or four separate HDMI in jacks, and a control menu to select which one to use.
<kjbbb> I'm looking to build a mythtv box. Anyone have any hardware suggestions?
<rhpot1991> !devloper-hardware
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about devloper-hardware
<rhpot1991> kjbbb: http://www.baablogic.net/drupal/node/13
<Zinn> [www.baablogic.net] My MythTV Setup | www.baablogic.net
<rhpot1991> kjbbb: http://www.mythbuntu.org/developer-hardware
<kjbbb> rhpot1991: cool, thanks for the links. this is what im looking for.
<Shadow__X> hey rhpot1991 firewire still reliable changed channel for the hd pvr even if a channel is encrypted>?
<foxbuntu> Shadow__X, for that, assuming your firewire on the STB is enabled, yes, its very stable
<andrewwaterson> I have tried updateing to the 0.24 from the mythbuntu ppa. however it is still not even attempting to build this.  Last build was 2010-05-10. I am not a current member of the team but is there anything I can do to help?
<foxbuntu> andrewwaterson, likely not, the we have an autobuild system in place for that, although it like anything else can and does break, thanks for pointing it out and I will let the guys know about it.
<andrewwaterson> Thanks
<andrewwaterson> I did report it yesterday and someone did look at it.
<Tann> When I play a Music CD in MythMusic, playback pauses about every 15 seconds then continues a moment later. From my guess, it doesn't read from the cd at a constant enough rate and has to catch up. How would I go about fixing this?
<Tann> And I'm pretty sure it's not a slow drive because it's a brand new SATA drive
<kth> good evening - can anyone give me an advice ? i try to setup mythbuntu backend (dvb-s2) with tt s2-3600 - its already detected and shown but i can't do a channelsearch but what i really wonder about i can do a channelsearch by w_scan utility so i thought okay lets do it this way  "w_scan -fs -c DE -s S19E2 -X > channels.conf" and then import the channels.conf but mythtv says %1 no channel found or something like this - anyone an i
<kth> additional information: s2-3600 is behind a 5/8 multiswitch and i can't enable diseq under tv card settings because when i try this there is just "(unconnected)" (which is not the truth)
<mrand> kth: for scanner questions, please ask in #mythtv-users  They have infinitely more experience.
<kth> mrand: thx i'll ask them
<Tann> When I play a Music CD in MythMusic, playback pauses about every 15 seconds then continues a moment later. From my guess, it doesn't read from the cd at a constant enough rate and has to catch up. How would I go about fixing this? I take it that this is a buffering issue?
<Tann> When I play a Music CD in MythMusic, playback pauses about every 15 seconds then continues a moment later. From my guess, it doesn't read from the cd at a constant enough rate and has to catch up. How would I go about fixing this? I take it that this is a buffering issue?
<Tann> woops sorry.
<chuckf> I've designated a videos directory in the settings for Mythbuntu 10.04. There are videos in the directory owned by mythtv:mythtv but they do not show up in the media list as available to watch. Where can I force the app to read the directory?
<rhpot1991> chuckf: hit m or menu
<rhpot1991> and click scan for changes
<chuckf> rhpot1991: got distracted with work for a bit. Scanning for changes like that works, however in the past it updated automatically. Do you know where that setting would be?
<mrand> chuckf: there is no "auto" setting that I'm aware of.
<chuckf> I know it was there in the last version when I would go to the top menu and back into the videos directory new vids would be there automatically
<angel1> HELLO
<angel1> ESTO QUE ES??
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-05-27
<stuarticus> Has xmltv been limited to American listings only? No option to import from radio times any more when I installed??
<stuarticus> 10.04, fresh install
<andrewwaterson> Any update on the mythtv 0.24 ppa builds.  As they still are not ruuning?
<rhpot1991> chuckf: I don't believe there is a setting for that
<rhpot1991> you may be thinking about how the meta date gets populated automagically?
<chuckf> rhpot1991: I don't believe it is meta date. When I would copy a new video to the videos directory I could go to the top menu and back into the vidoes directory and the new vids were available for the choosing.
<chuckf> there was a slight delay getting back into the videos directory as it rescanned
<qwebirc52686> Hello, could somebody help me? I have the problem that MythTV doesn't start automatically any more. It's a fresh install of 10.04. Would be nice if somebody could help.
<qwebirc52686> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<ewait> Trying to install a headless backend on 10.04 64bit server and run a front end from a laptop.  Have been getting some weird errors that I have not been able to pin down on the Google.  Anyone able to help?
<ewait> going to try to load mythbuntu 10.04 on a desktop and see if there is something I am doing wrong on the laptop.
<gmspence__> evening guys
<gmspence__> can anyone tell me how to set my sleep timer when i'm watching a video.... i want it to shut down my PC instead of going back to the main menu.....is this possible?
<ewait> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-05-28
<tgm4883> 18 minutes late :(
<Rob_Z> doesn't look like mythbuntu supports hauppage out of the box either
<Rob_Z> and weird network issues as well...the interfaces would keep reseting, and the switch wouldn't see the port as up.
<Rob_Z> i'll futz around with it more next week
<rhpot1991> Rob_Z: which hauppauge card?
<Rob_Z> good question, I don't remember which one is in here
 * Rob_Z goes to look
<Rob_Z> i think it's the 150, the network card or something appears to be weird
<Rob_Z> the switch light is flashing, it didn't see the interface as up, then I swapped cables and it saw it as up, but no connection
<Rob_Z> so I think soemthing went with my network card
<Rob_Z> even if I turn on port-fast it just flaps
 * Rob_Z grumbles
<Rob_Z> rhpot1991: when 9.10 came along they yanked some stuff out of the kernel that stopped some of the hauppauge cards from working and apparently it's still missing in 10.04. I have the 150 currently in the box
<Rob_Z> you could get it to work on 9.10 but you had to do a bunch of recompiling and such
<ball> Does anyone make a credible off-the shelf Mythbuntu endpoint ("front end?") ?
<ball> Hmm... would this do (for 480p or perhaps 720p playback)...?  http://us.acer.com/acer/productv.do?LanguageISOCtxParam=en&kcond61e.c2att101=68974&sp=page16e&ctx2.c2att1=25&link=ln438e&CountryISOCtxParam=US&ctx1g.c2att92=450&ctx1.att21k=1&CRC=750687650
<Zinn> [us.acer.com] Products
<Rob_Z> bleh, stupid layer 1
<Mipsalawishus> i d/l'ed mythbuntu but haven't installed it yet - i'm asuming it either has the web scheduler or it can be installed?
<Rob_Z> that should be one of the default addons, IIRC
<Rob_Z> it was in older releases, don't see why that would have changed.
<Mipsalawishus> cool
<Mipsalawishus> am i right to assume that when using that addon i can setup a playlist type of schedule for playback or is it only to schedule recording?
<Mipsalawishus> i'm needing to have the ability to schedule when a station plays, and when local video media plays
<Mipsalawishus> i have a project thrown in my lap to setup something to put in the cafeteria at my work that will run tv feeds from different channels at different times and also have the ability to insert company announcements via powerpoint (rendered to a video file)
<Mipsalawishus> ideally, this would be handed off to our HR dept to schedule the stations and announcements, but if they can't queue up anything with the web scheduler then they will just let it play on one station
<rhpot1991> Rob_Z: as far as I am aware the 150 should just work still
<mrand> ball: only a few machines on the planet come installed with Mythbuntu, but considering it is free to download, that should hardly be a limiting factor (although I realize the benefit of having someone "certify it"... the problem is just that the market is not very large for there to be many offerings in that area).
<rhpot1991> ball: the revo can do HD
<mrand> and is a very popular front-end with the mythtv-users list right now
<rhpot1991> I prefer something with a little more expandability
<rhpot1991> like system 76's meerkat ion
<rhpot1991> !frontend | ball
<Zinn> ball: Ion Boxes make a great frontend.  http://www.baablogic.net/drupal/node/2
<mrand> Mipsalawishus: yes, mythweb allows scheduling (assuming you have a source for your scheduling).  Not sure about the rest of your inquiry.
<ball> rhpot1991: Thanks
<ball> (and mrand)
<Mipsalawishus> that's cool - i'll play around with it when i get it installed
<qwebirc37903> hey there
<jolaren> I moved my mythbuntu server and like random I cant connect via VNC
<jolaren> I'm in via screen and irssi now tho
<st8ofmi9d> jolaren: are you trying to access the server by IP or hostname?
<st8ofmi9d> I've had some problems trying by hostnames in the past
<st8ofmi9d> I found out later that I was running DHCP on my router and my backend.
<haffe> Guys. Do you know if there exists a list of free-to-air dvb-s channels avaiable to northen europe?
<mrand> haffe: the guys in mythtv-users should know.
<haffe> Thanks.
<Lothsahn> I have an installation of mythbuntu that was on 9.10.  When I upgraded it to 10.04, all of the buttons (next, previous, accept, etc) disappeared.  I can still see where the buttons should be and I can highlight and select them, but the actual text is missing on the buttons.
<Lothsahn> I googled this issue briefly and did not see a resolution.  Is this a known issue?
<Lothsahn> I should state that the problem is with the buttons in the mythfrontend (although the backend may be affected too--haven't checked)
<Lothsahn> Upon further investigation, I've noticed that some menus have the buttons, while others do not.  For instance, the setup menus do have the buttons, but the Archive to DVD menus do not.
<Lothsahn> (and only occurs in the mythbuntu-widescreen theme.  When I use the mythcenter-wide theme, I do not see this issue)
<recsa_> i have make a little mistake, was adding new storage to my mythbuntu, and while playing with /etc/fstab i .... well, copy&paste monster ... forgot to change the mount point for two of my new volumes, now i cant unmount them to fix it, any hint on how to umount volumes that have been stupidly mounted on same point?
<recsa_> mmm nvm, im idiot like that, fix fstab and reboot :P
<recsa_> whats the /var/lib/mythtv/pictures storage group? for any reason im failing to find it
<tgm4883> recsa_, I don't think mythgallery supports storage groups yet
<recsa_> that might be the reason, mmmm then i think i will just use the new folder from frontend
<recsa_> another silly question, when i record movies from DVB-T, if i like the movie i want to move them to the video storage group, i have tried to do it from frontend but couldnt find a way, so im manually moving them, is there a way to do it from within the frontend?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-05-29
<qwebirc53670> Hi, i'm having some trouble finding information on using the IR features from the PVR 150, i did find this though in the installation instructions -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_External_Channel_Changer
<Zinn> [help.ubuntu.com] MythTV_External_Channel_Changer - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<qwebirc53670> am i on the right path?
<antivirtel> hello all, have a nice day, I want to know, that my Pinnacle PCtv 110i might works with mightTV? because with TVtime, there is only image, no sound :S
<antivirtel> ?
<antivirtel> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<antivirtel> !help sound
<Zinn> !help sound For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<antivirtel> !sound
<Zinn> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Sound_Troubleshooting
<DarthFrog> Is there an easy way to convert a master backend to a slave backend without losing any recordings or the mythconverg data?
<mcl0vin> howdy
<mcl0vin> my scheduleDirect shows the correct channel but in mythtv, i only get up till channel 78 or something
<piper69> anyone around
<qwebirc41422> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<Rob_Z> after bringing everything current, mythbuntu on 10.04 still doesn't want to work with some hauppague remotes out of the box
<Rob_Z> well...just ubuntu 10.04 & lirc
<aindilis> Hi, I'm new to mythbuntu, and installed 10.04 amd64 and the mythbuntu-apple-trailers.  I've changed the RSS, but for the life of me cannot figure out how to get the menus to appear.  Plz help!
<aindilis> also, I'm working on MythWant using a collaborative filtering approach using an IMDB dump to provide features for the machine learning.  Any suggestions as to how to proceed would be welcome.
<aindilis> on the MythTV side
<qwebirc53670> ive done some research and it seems the IR blaster functionality from teh PVR 150 isn't compatible in 10.04, something about the LIRC version that supports the 150 isn't supported  in the linux kernel version for 10.04
<qwebirc53670> does this sound right?
<qwebirc53670> and if so, i'm wondering if I can step down to 9.04 and gain that functionality?
<qwebirc53670> everything was working fine until my cable provider started to hand out the digital convertor boxes that have an IR interface, but no other port
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-05-30
<stuartm> just upgraded to Lucid, but it insists on using Nouveau instead of the nvidia driver, what do I have to do to persuade it otherwise?
<stuartm> I could blacklist Nouveau, but that doesn't seem well designed and certainly not the ubuntu way
<stuartm> ah, an hour of searching and I find the answer 2 minutes after asking the question ... always seems to work out that way
<Vilemaxim> Having problems getting a TV Tuner to play audio... I think it's just the audio input that is not passing through correctly. Can anyone give me a few pointers on troubleshooting approaches. "Sound Properties" show input levels changing, but I'm not sure why it doesn't play.
<qwebirc55071> Anyone here have experience with change_channel_lirc.pl? I'm having a very, very odd problem.
<qwebirc55071> Never mind, I've got it resolve (I think).
<qwebirc55071> I'll post the details to the Mythbuntu forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9381617
<Zinn> [ubuntuforums.org] Trouble changing channels on cable box (LIRC) - Ubuntu Forums
<wangdoodle> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<antivirtel> re
<dbr> I have an issue with my terminal echo. It will lock up for about 1s every 5s or so. This happens no matter if I'm logged in via TTY console, xfce-terminal or ssh. It will still accept input, but output just locks up, so I can't see what I type until it unfreezes. It's extremely annoying. Any idea of what may cause this?
<Ratok> hallo an alle, ich habe telecolumbus als anbieter und seit kurzem geht keiner der dvb-c RTL, VOX, etc. Kanäle mehr
<funsheep> Hi, i'd like to know, if i can update the mysql server through the update manager without loosing my database.
<funsheep> i had some bad experiences with lirc updates. they always overwrite my configurations
<mrand> funsheep: mysql should be better behaved.  It's always advisable to do backups, but I wouldn't have any fears.
<funsheep> ok. thanks :)
<dbr> I am having problems with stdout freezing frequntly. It's extremeley annoying anyboy have any idea on how to debug this?
<jolaren> I cant change themes all of a suden
<jolaren> hm
<jolaren> It's really annoying
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-05-23
<quentusrex_> What is it called when you are missing a X pixel border around the entire screen?
<mrand> quentusrex_: overscan?
<quentusrex_> thanks.
<Shiggitay|MythTV> hello
<Shiggitay|MythTV> anyone around?
<rhpot1991> !ask
<Zinn> Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<Shiggitay|MythTV> heh
<Shiggitay|MythTV> hello rhpot1991
<Shiggitay|MythTV> !ask
<Zinn> Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<Shiggitay|MythTV> heh
<Shiggitay|MythTV> K so here's my issue: I have Mythbuntu (latest) installed into a VM, and I have a GTX 460 1GB GPU. Is it possible for Virtualbox to use the 128 MB of video ram I assigned to the VM natively? Would I need to consult someone from the Virtualbox iRC channel for such a thing?
<Shadow__X> Shiggitay|MythTV: are you referring to using vdpau? if so afaik vdpau needs direct access to the video card at which point that would not work
<Shadow__X> at the very least watching video through a vm has not been as fluid as native atleast for me
<Shiggitay|MythTV> Shadow__X, hmm even though I have 3D acceleration on in the VM?
<Shiggitay|MythTV> I have an i5 2500k, with two of its cores assigned to the VM and it runs pretty well
<Shiggitay|MythTV> I'd think that it'd be a limitation of VBox not passing the GPU to the VM properly
<Shadow__X> the thing is
<Shadow__X> for vdpau to work you need nvidia drivers
<Shiggitay|MythTV> I have those installed
<Shiggitay|MythTV> at least I think I have what I need
<Shadow__X> and the vm sees the video card? open up nvidia-settings
<Shadow__X> or control panel whatever its called
<Shiggitay|MythTV> yeah
<Shiggitay|MythTV> well
<Shiggitay|MythTV> it says that I'm not running the Nvidia X driver
<Shiggitay|MythTV> lemme install that
<Shadow__X> maybe i am not explaining it well enough
<Shadow__X> sure a vm will have some acceleration
<Shadow__X> but its not native performance. Also afaik the virtual machine will not have direct access to the video card like it would natively. For a hard drive you can give a vm direct access but for video its a bit different
<Shiggitay|MythTV> so it's not currently possible?
<Shiggitay|MythTV> >_>
<Shadow__X> for vdpau afaik it will not work in a vm
<Shiggitay|MythTV> hmm
<Shadow__X> i am by no means an expert but thats just from what i gather
<Shadow__X> you do not need vdpau for mythtv though as you can use the cpu to watch videos
<Shadow__X> as a general rule of thumb though it would appear using mythtv within a vm is looked down upon
<Shadow__X> if you are running windows there are native builds
<Shadow__X> there are also native builds for osx
<Shadow__X> so in all reality there really isnt much of a reason to run mythtv in a vm as there should be a native build for your os
<Shiggitay|MythTV> yeah but I've heard that the Windows builds are super limited compared to the OS X and Linux ones
<Shadow__X> well i use all three builds
<Shiggitay|MythTV> hmm
<Shiggitay|MythTV> where can I find the latest Windows build?
<Shadow__X> and watching recordings from the end user perspective is all about the same
<Shiggitay|MythTV> and is a 64 bit version available?
<Shadow__X> the wiki has that info and i am not too sure of there being a 64bit version
<Shiggitay|MythTV> ok
<Shadow__X> also i have to note the windows builds are from a user
<Shadow__X> just thought i would mention that
<Shadow__X> he does not have any affiliation with mythtv
<Shiggitay|MythTV> Shadow__X, yeah I found it
<rileyp> Id like to lock cpu freq in lucid no desktop being used
<qwebirc89376> Hi all, I have a Pinnacle PCTV 110i card, I am not able to configure my mythbuntu to watch live tv
<qwebirc89376> can somebody help me
<qwebirc89376> here is the log
<qwebirc89376> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/iMD7wYa9
<Zinn> [mythbuntu.pastebin.com] Gathered following logs === Mythfrontend Log === === Mythbackend Log === === My - Pastebin.com
<qwebirc89376> nobody ?
<rileyp> what is issue?
<qwebirc89376> not able to play live tv
<qwebirc89376> I guess this what is causing the issue
<qwebirc89376> format_to_mode() does not recognize V4L1
<rileyp> Either the server is down or the master server settings
<rileyp> 			in mythtv-settings does not contain the proper IP addres
<rileyp> is it a combined be -fe
<qwebirc89376> the address is 127.0.0.1
<qwebirc89376> yes
<rileyp> tuner added and source and input mapped to source and tuner card
<rileyp> and ch scan performed
<rileyp> ???
<qwebirc89376> yes
<rileyp> and its worked in past?
<qwebirc89376> never
<qwebirc89376> and i am using mythbuntu 11.04
<rileyp> are you running samba or nfs sharing on the recordings dir
<qwebirc89376> windows media center is working fine
<qwebirc89376> oops, none
<rileyp> It appears that your backend may be misconfigured.  Check your backend logs to determine whether your capture cards, lineups, channels, or storage configuration are reporting errors.  This issue is commonly caused by failing
<qwebirc89376> Do I need samba, even if I am running both frontend and backend on the same machine ?
<rileyp> no you dont
<rileyp> it can cause problems thats why i asked
<qwebirc89376> hmm
<rileyp> is it a dvbt card
<qwebirc89376> idlely what should be my storage location ?
<rileyp> is it supported by linux
<qwebirc89376> its a analogue TV tuner PCI card
<qwebirc89376> it is Pinnacle PCTV 110i, yes it is supported, I can watch tv using tvtime
<rileyp> stoareg dir must be wrteable by mythtv and readble by others chown mythtv:mythtv recordingsdir
<qwebirc89376> ok
<rileyp> and chmod 755 recordings dir
<qwebirc89376> ok, will try that
<qwebirc89376> can I run those command against my home dir ?
<rileyp> rec dir can be anywhre but perferably not on OS partition in case you fill it up and os will crash and mysql wil fall over and everything goes bad very fast
<rileyp> no else you never be able to put files in it download anything etc as mythtv is owner
<rileyp> not you
<qwebirc89376> ok, there one more folder under home dir
<qwebirc89376> called mythtv
<qwebirc89376> it has the permission you mentioned, I will try and point my storage to that and see
<rileyp> are u using mythbuntubunu
<rileyp> if so just use /var/lib/mythtv/recordings
<qwebirc89376> yes
<rileyp> its default and works but beware fill your o/s partition and all hell will break losse
<Zinn> rileyp: Please watch your language.
<qwebirc89376> I am using mythbuntu 11.04
<qwebirc89376> hmm
<qwebirc89376> now atleast I can go inside watch tv
<qwebirc89376> but I see only a blank screen
<qwebirc89376> shall I paste the log ?
<qwebirc89376> need to reboot my machine, will be back soon
<qwebirc89376> thanks for all your support
<rileyp> np
<shiggity> hello again
<Shiggitay|MythTV> I couldn't get the Windows version of MythTV running, so I'll stick with my Mythbuntu VM... but I have another issue:
<Shiggitay|MythTV> I can't seem to get MythTV to show recordings in the frontend app, but the files are indeed there... I made a custom folder: /home/shiggity/recordings and I ran the backend setup to reflect the change...
<rileyp> using mythbuntu in a vm lol just jump and never turn back
<Shiggitay|MythTV> :P it works
<Shiggitay|MythTV> all I really need it to do is act as a server to record TV
<Shiggitay|MythTV> I can't get the frontend to populate the files that undoubtfully being created in the dir specified
<Shiggitay|MythTV> that are*
<Shiggitay|MythTV> I can get it to do it sometimes...
<Shiggitay|MythTV> I dont' have the transcode jobs on
<Shiggitay|MythTV> as to delay them showing up
<Shiggitay|MythTV> anyone?
<qwebirc8522> does anyone able to run use live tv on mythbuntu 11.04 ?
<qwebirc8522> any help ?
<rileyp> so ur back
<rileyp> so is it a dvbt card
<rileyp> yes no
<rileyp> qwebirc8522,  u ther
<rileyp> This issue is commonly caused by failing to complete all setup steps properly
<rileyp> 1 add tuner card
<rileyp> create video source eg FTA free to air
<rileyp> 3 create input using tuner card and video source FTA and then do a channel scan
<rileyp> after channel scan is complet attempt to play live tv
<rileyp> or try to record and play back a recording if recordings work and live tv does not you have a special issue
<rileyp> <qwebirc8522>
<rileyp> qwebirc8522
<rileyp> qwebirc8522
<Shiggitay|MythTV> I solved my issue... nvm
<rileyp> Shiggitay|MythTV,     http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?t=65644&page=81
<rileyp> use this and have eye candy festival at your house
<qwebirc8522> rileyp:  sorry, was lost on troubleshooting my mythtv setup
<qwebirc8522> I have been doing everything you just said
<qwebirc8522> I guess the issue is with the kernel 2.6.38
<qwebirc8522> which removed support for v4l completely
<qwebirc8522> when I start a scan I get this error "format_to_mode() does not recognize V4L1"
<qwebirc8522> can I know what you mythtv setup
<rileyp> qwebirc8522, patebin dmesg
<qwebirc8522> specially I want to know your machines kernel and mythtv version
<rileyp> please
<qwebirc8522> yeah sure
<rileyp> I use lucid
<qwebirc8522> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/NfdKKBdC
<Zinn> [mythbuntu.pastebin.com] Gathered following logs === Mythfrontend Log === === Mythbackend Log === === Myt - Pastebin.com
<rileyp> i see no offer in maverick Im happy with lucy
<qwebirc8522> there you go
<qwebirc8522> haa lucid uses older kernel
<qwebirc8522> I think I will try mythtv with lucid  and see
<qwebirc8522> can you please share your kernel and mythtv versions please
<rileyp> I eant dmesg not ffrontendlog
<rileyp> want dmesg not fontendlog
<qwebirc8522> hmm how to do that ?
<qwebirc8522> using mythbuntu control centre ?
<rileyp> terminal dmesg
<rileyp> open a terminal and type dmesg
<rileyp> tricky
<qwebirc8522> yeah doing
<rileyp> so is it a dvbt card ? I have asked
<rileyp> 3 times now?ts a analogue TV tuner PCI card
<rileyp> <qwebirc89376> it is Pinnacle PCTV 110i, yes it i its ok sorry
<qwebirc8522> no, its a analog pci tuner card
<qwebirc8522> http://pastebin.com/3rtce5Ai
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] [ 0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset [ 0.000000] Initializing cg - Pastebin.com
<rileyp> so does it do a channel scan?
<qwebirc8522> where ?
<qwebirc8522> in mythtv backend ?
<qwebirc8522> using tvtime I can watch live tv well
<qwebirc8522> rileyp: you there ?
<rileyp> saa7133[0]: registered device video1 [v4l2] yes looking at your dmesg
<rileyp> mythfrontend.re[1570] general protection ip:7f86a597ea3e sp:7fff679df080 error:0 in libmythtv-0.24.so.0.24.0[7f86a53c6000+baf000]
<qwebirc8522> thanks
<rileyp> Ive nver used an analogue tuner always dvb
<qwebirc8522> whats the difference ?
<rileyp> it does say tuner 2 thoug so have you removed the card and replaced it ?
<rileyp> back in again
<qwebirc8522> no, didn't
<rileyp> well all mine are digital
<qwebirc8522> hmmm
<qwebirc8522> digital cards don't work in india
<qwebirc8522> were are still in analog trasmission era
<qwebirc8522> as per television broadcast is concern
<rileyp> dvb-usb: will pass the complete MPEG2 transport stream to the software demuxer. when I read this in dmesg I know my tuner cad is ready to rock and roll
<qwebirc8522> hmmm
<rileyp> your is anaolg not dvb not mpeg and coulndt see a device id
<qwebirc8522> for my card device id should saa7133[0]
<qwebirc8522> or video1
<rileyp> it does say that
<rileyp> does it do the cahannel scan?
<qwebirc8522> can just let me know your kernel and mythtv version
<rileyp> channel scan?
<qwebirc8522> yeah, it says it is scanning
<qwebirc8522> but for every channel the signal strength is 99%
<rileyp> Does it find any channels or you atatched to stick for antenna
<qwebirc8522> it is pluged to cable tv
<qwebirc8522> analog one, without and settop box
<rileyp> try lucid then but I dont think it wil fix your problem
<qwebirc8522> hmm
<qwebirc8522> and wht version of mythtv are you using ?
<rileyp> myth has worked for me since jaunty all tuners 0.21 tru to 0.24 fixes
<rileyp> act 0.20 through to .24 fixes
<qwebirc8522> hmm, ok I will switch to lucid and see
<qwebirc8522> rileyp: thanks for all your support
<rileyp> Ive never seen error in dmesg though like yours Id try running update or and dilay build and see what happens before lucy
<rileyp> that mythbuntu daily builds
<rileyp> its ok
<qwebirc8522> rileyp: its ok, I will switch to lucid and see
<qwebirc8522> rileyp: I am most certain, that the issue is with the kernel not supporting v4l v1 any more
<qwebirc8522> rileyp: and mythtv still uses it
<qwebirc8522> rileyp: anyway thanks a ton, will be right back again, with lucid install ;)
<qwebirc8522> rileyp: see ya :)
<pladijs> trying to configure alsa... but where have the config files gone? Trying to keep alsa from upsampling 44.1->48khz (given that my nos dac works at 44.1).
<pladijs> is it true what i read here, that alsa configuration tools were removed to encourage pulseaudio? http://wiki.marklesh.com/How-to/Asoundconf
<Zinn> [wiki.marklesh.com] How-to/Asoundconf - Lesh's BrainDump
<pladijs> it seems absurd that i need to install non standard stuff just to be able to configure an audio device; especially on this distro, no?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-05-24
<rileyp> when I run mythfront it says some fonts are missing in the log if I download some old versions of myththems can I pop them in
<rileyp> ThemeInfo, Warning: Unable to open themeinfo.xml for /usr/share/mythtv/themes/BlackCurves-OSD/themeinfo.xml
<rileyp> why are a heap of the xml files missing in a clean install of mythbuntu
<rileyp> Im using lucid and .24 fixes
<ktbos> m looking for help with iPod export.  I've been following the guide at http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/IPod_Export_Solution:_Myth2iPod but I'm stuck on nuvexport - I don't have it even though according to http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Nuvexport , "Nuvexport is now part of MythTV".  Any idea where to find nuvexport, mythextras, or other suggestions on iPod export?
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] IPod Export Solution: Myth2iPod - MythTV Official Wiki
<ahughes> hey, why should I install mythbuntu over plain old myth?
<rileyp> it uses xfce desktop whichis lighter than full buntu desktop
<rileyp> great for atom front ends etc
<ahughes> I'm going to give my p4 a new lease on life.....
<TandyUK> ok, how do i completely, an permanently remove the screensaver feature from ubuntu
<TandyUK> one of my customers mythtv's keeps going into what appears to be a screensaver mode, and the remote control will not bring it out
<TandyUK> so until they press a key on the keyboard,the system is completely useless, with just a black screen on the tv
<Shadow__X> TandyUK: its in the settings menu
<Shadow__X> under xfce-settings
<TandyUK> its disabled in the settings menu
<Shadow__X> also you could just setup dpkm
<Shadow__X> thats probably whats acting up
<Shadow__X> the screen shuts off and then the remote wont resume it
<TandyUK> wtf is dpkm?
<TandyUK> are youmeaning dpms?
<TandyUK> even google doesnt know what dpkm is
<TandyUK> rightin the config, screensaver is diisable
<TandyUK> power management is disabled
<TandyUK> gnome-screensaver is not installed
<TandyUK> xscreensaver is installed, and is what i find running when there is the blank screen
<TandyUK> from what ive been reading, disabling the 'screensaver' just disables the graphical display of the screensaver
<TandyUK> it doesnt stop the screen 'powering down' as it were
<rileyp> TandyUK,  it could be screen lock you can disable it in /etc/defaults/acpi-support
<TandyUK> i want to physically remove all traces of having a screensaver
<TandyUK> screw burn in issues lol
<rileyp> look in synaptic at screen saver and remove it
<rileyp> or just disable it
<TandyUK> if i do that it tries to uninstall X as a dependency
<rileyp> lol
<TandyUK> yup lol
<TandyUK> already been there :P
<TandyUK> strangely, this only happens on my new frontend
<TandyUK> the old backend which ive had running for 2+ years never had the same problem
<TandyUK> it has never attempted to go to screensaver in itslife
<TandyUK> the new frontend, lasts ~5 minutees bufore the screen goes blank
<TandyUK> while watching a movie etc its fine
<TandyUK> but if paused, at the menu, etc
<TandyUK> you cant wake it back up
<TandyUK> it requires eiter a keypress,
<TandyUK> or a remote ssh "xscreensaver-command --deactivate"
<TandyUK> so its clearly xscreensaver causing the problem
<TandyUK> hmm well thees a new one
<TandyUK> i just upgrade the backend from 10.04 to 10.01
<TandyUK> 10.10*
<TandyUK> now in mythbuntu control center, when i try changing the repo fom 0.23.1 to 0.24.x it tells me "cant do that as non root user"
<TandyUK> not "please give  roots password"
<TandyUK> as i dont have a screen attached to this system, and cant vnc to the login screenn, any suggestions?
<TandyUK> Permisson denied by policykit. unable to process changes that require root
<TandyUK> is the exact message
<rileyp> running mcc via ssh x you must run sudo mcc to change things
<TandyUK> thats from the desktop mate
<TandyUK> vnc'd into the machine
<TandyUK> as for sudo'ing it
<TandyUK> sudo: mcc: command not found
<TandyUK> if i do a database backup, from a 0.23.1 system
<TandyUK> and do clean install of the new 11.04
<TandyUK> which will put 0.24.x in, will i be able to restore my backup?
<TandyUK> ah
<TandyUK> mcc doesnt exist
<TandyUK> its "mythbuntu-control-centre"
<rileyp> thnaks for that I know
<TandyUK> yeah i didnt so thanks for
<TandyUK> "you must run sudo mcc"
<TandyUK> not very elpful ;)
<rileyp> TandyUK,  yes if you do it right
<TandyUK> dont just assume people know that "mcc" is short for ....
<rileyp> too many leters and you spoke of clients pc and so i thought you might know what your selling
<TandyUK> i sell the pc, not the software on it
<TandyUK> 99% of the time mythbuntu works fine out of the box
<TandyUK> oh well time for a reinstall
<TandyUK> probably safer anyway as i have a mobo upgrade to do as well
<rileyp> why reinstall ubunto never breaks
<TandyUK> well it semms prtty broken so far
<TandyUK> its failing to switch betwen the 0.23.1 and 0.24.x repos
<rileyp> do a backup of db and save it or what I did wa sjust copy whole mysql dir and  and paste
<TandyUK> the update manager warns me it cant upgrade because "not al updates can be installed" "run a partial upgrade"
<rileyp> amd then set permissions the same must be done on stoped mysql server though
<TandyUK> but im betting the new 11.04 will install 0.24.x by default
<TandyUK> so my question for hours ago lol
<TandyUK> if i backup a 0.23.1 database
<TandyUK> will it restore properly on a 0.24.x system
<TandyUK> does it handle that, or will i end up with a screwed database
<TandyUK> i already have a complete backup of the system
<TandyUK> the db and all 1.1Tb of files that was in the myth folder
<rileyp> TandyUK,  you do a backup so if you stuf it up yo have a backup
<TandyUK> i think you are missing the point
<TandyUK> my backup is from a 0.23.1 mythtv install
<TandyUK> 11.04 will install 0.24.x mythtv
<rileyp> and so you know it needs to do all 0.23 updates before going to 0.24 so thats why a partial upgrade need be done forst
<TandyUK> so i need to do this partiasl upgrade then another backup
<rileyp> yes do each update and myth as of 0.23 does db backup at each stafge anyway
<rileyp> stage sorry
<tgm4883> TandyUK, is you do an 'apt-get dist-upgrade' from the command line, does it say it will remove anything?
<TandyUK> yup
<tgm4883> pastebin?
<TandyUK> too late lol
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> I usually don't recommend people upgrade the distro. I recommend sticking LTS to LTS
<TandyUK> im beginning to regret it lol
<TandyUK> this system doesnt have a montior
<TandyUK> i dont have a tv to plug in, and half way through the upgrade it killed my vnc sesion
<TandyUK> so now i have nfi what is going on
<TandyUK> i can spawn a new vnc session on :1 or higher
<TandyUK> but i cant get back to the :0 session
<Vili_> What might be wrong when I Kaffeine shows TV just fine, but with mythbuntu the image is all scrambled like bad signal
<Vili_> MythTV says Signal 52 when changing channels
<TandyUK> well upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04 is  REALLY bad idea
<TandyUK> myth is down, machine now isnt even dhcp'ing an address
<tgm4883> ?
<TandyUK> screen is blank
<TandyUK> i see it start to boot, and then put the mythbuntu loading screen up, then blank
<TandyUK> time a clean install
<TandyUK> time for*
<TandyUK> that upgrade screwed grub too,
<TandyUK> it doesnt auto boot now, grub just sits indefnitely until you press enter
<TandyUK> id seriously consider changing the mythbuntu.org/upgading page to say
<TandyUK> for 10.10 to 11.04... DONT
<TandyUK> oh, and after grub,
<TandyUK> "the disk drive for / is not yet ready or not present"
<TandyUK> it gets better lmao
<foxbuntu> TandyUK, sorry to hear that. But its likely something broke during the upgrade process. The dpkg log will likely point out the broken package or failure during the upgrade. How did you upgrade the machine?
<TandyUK> from clicking "upgrade" when package manager asked me if i wanted to upgrade
<TandyUK> the machine is now in bits so there no chance of me ever seeing the log
<foxbuntu> bits as in, you took it apart, or the O/S doesn't boot?
<rhpot1991> vaporized
<TandyUK> no as in i took it apart lol
<foxbuntu> ah...well that would explain things...an over jucied flux capicitor
<TandyUK> in hindsight probably best as i was going to try upgrading the board from a amd 64 x2 dual core, to an intel core i7
<TandyUK> so the kernel would probably have shat itself
<rhpot1991> TandyUK: might be a good idea to salvage your db backups and recordings from the hard drive
<foxbuntu> prob not
<rhpot1991> and do a fresh install on the new box
<TandyUK> rhpot1991 theyre on a different machine long before i started to upgrade ;)
<rhpot1991> well then just import the old stuff into the new box
<TandyUK> along with the 1.1Tb of data that was on that machines raid array
<rhpot1991> and call it good
<foxbuntu> soft or hardware raid?
<TandyUK> software unfortunately
<foxbuntu> yucky
 * foxbuntu hides
<TandyUK> if it was hardware i probaly wouldnt have bothered with a backup lol
<foxbuntu> :P
<TandyUK> software raid = better than no raid imho :P
<rhpot1991> raid is over rated
<foxbuntu> raid != backup
<rhpot1991> real men just lose their recordings when hard drives fail
<TandyUK> especialy as this is for a customer who lost 1.2tb of data about 18 months ago
<TandyUK> you dont need to tell me that foxbuntu
<foxbuntu> TandyUK, all too many people view it that way
<TandyUK> i have raid 5/6 arrays in all my machines
<TandyUK> and they all get a nightly backup onto other machines with raid
<TandyUK> in different buildings
<TandyUK> bless rsync :P
<TandyUK> this machine i think has raid 6 in it now
<TandyUK> set to unmount as soon as a drive fails
<TandyUK> thats how my customer lost data last time lol
<TandyUK> when their data drive disappeared, they got me over
<TandyUK> and explained how "it has been going realy slow for ages" and today its just not there
<TandyUK> the "really slow" bit was when the array was running in degraded mode
<TandyUK> then the second drive failed lol
<tmkt> anyone been able to upgrade to 24.1?
<tmkt> never mind
<tmkt> i see its on my system now
<TandyUK> has anyone ever tried runnig myth in a vm
<TandyUK> i knwo the basic os would work, but how would the vm accessing the hardware work
<rhpot1991> TandyUK: bad idea
<rhpot1991> you can make it work but its gonna be a headache
<rhpot1991> network tuners will be your friend
<TandyUK> on a dual i7 with 32gb of ram?
<rhpot1991> like the HDHR
<TandyUK> ahha so theres a better way :P
<rhpot1991> I forget if they make the UK version of that still
<TandyUK> eu apparantly
<TandyUK> damn
<Zinn> TandyUK: Please watch your language.
<TandyUK> if it has DVB-S2 id buy one
<TandyUK> and since when is damn swearing lol
<Zinn> TandyUK: Please watch your language.
<TandyUK> stupid bot
<TandyUK> nice idea though
<TandyUK> well trying a clean install of 11.04 the installer crashed about 80% through
<TandyUK> timeto file the bg report...
<baggar11> TandyUK: I run mythtv-backend virtualized
<TandyUK> ok anyone actually used backup/restore
<TandyUK> im getting python errors when trying to restore an archive
<TandyUK> http://pastebin.com/VcgyZKUQ
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] org.freedesktop.DBus.Python.RuntimeError Traceback (most recent call last): - Pastebin.com
<TandyUK> the latest mythbuntu is filling me with joy lol
<tgm4883> TandyUK, known issue with MCC
<tgm4883> workaround is to kill mcc-backend, start mcc-backend in the terminal, then run MCC
<tgm4883> mcc-backend will need to be run as root
<TandyUK> btw what is the default root password for a mythbuntu bow
<TandyUK> it doesnt ask to set one during setup
<TandyUK> and doesnt use the first users pass either
<tgm4883> TandyUK, yes it does
<TandyUK> well it didnt adk, and isnt set to my users password
<TandyUK> i can get rootsith sudo su -
<tgm4883> it is the first users password
<tgm4883> what are you doing that the first users password isnt' working?
<TandyUK> michael@myth-bedroom:~$ su -
<TandyUK> Password:
<TandyUK> su: Authentication failure
<TandyUK> i dont think im typing the password wrong 5 times in a row lol
<TandyUK> michael@myth-bedroom:~$ sudo su -
<TandyUK> [sudo] password for michael:
<TandyUK> root@myth-bedroom:~#
<TandyUK> as is by magic
<tgm4883> well yea you have to do sudo su -
<TandyUK> so root and michael do not have the same password
<tgm4883> I'm not sure I want to go into a basic introduction into how Ubuntu and sudo work
<TandyUK> pretty stupidly from the sound of it
<tgm4883> Um no
<TandyUK> and unlike *every* other *nix distro by the sound of it
<tgm4883> root has no password, as you cannot login as root
<tgm4883> for security purposes
<TandyUK> well whatever
<TandyUK> [21:15:54] <tgm4883> workaround is to kill mcc-backend, start mcc-backend in the terminal, then run MCC
<TandyUK> [21:16:22] <tgm4883> mcc-backend will need to be run as root
<TandyUK> mcc-backend doesnt exist
<TandyUK> do you mean mythbackend?
<tgm4883> IIRC, /usr/share/mythbuntu/mcc-backend
<tgm4883> TandyUK, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Zinn> [help.ubuntu.com] RootSudo - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<TandyUK> yeah nasty hack tbh
<TandyUK> all it does is shift the point of weakness to the user account, rather than the root account
<TandyUK> if the password is poor, nothingis any different to having a weak root password
<TandyUK> but the backup restored that time so ty
<tgm4883> yw
<Batshua> PROBLEM!
<Batshua> I have 100% signal (connected to my cable box)
<Batshua> but no signal lock.
<Batshua> Yesterday I recorded just fine.
<Batshua> well, not no lock.  Partial lock.  I have an L.
<Batshua> I'm not sure where what the next troubleshooting step is.
<dewman> did you pay your bill? ;)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-05-25
 * Batshua has paid the bill.
<Batshua> Actually, more pressing problem, I think.
<Batshua> I updated to .24-fixes at the behest of mythtv-users, and now my audio has done borked itself
<Batshua> i WAS using pulseaudio
 * Batshua waves at the channel
<Batshua> If you saw me in #mythtv-users, you know what's going on, otherwise, here goes:
<Batshua> I am now using mythtv 0.24-fixes on lucid.  In the prior version, audio was fine.
<Batshua> Now I have NO AUDIO, but only on mythtv.  Audio is fine on the rest of the system.  I have tried EVERY available audio setting in mythtv to no avail.
<Batshua> I do not know where to go from here, and if anyone could assist, I would be extremely grateful.
<gregL> Batshua, Did you scan for audio in the frontend?
<Batshua> yes
<Batshua> i tried every option in there except null
<gregL> It works outside of mythtv?
<Batshua> yup
<Batshua> in 0.23 i was using pulseaudio (which i hear is impossible) and it worked fine
<Batshua> since the upgrade, ... no sound in mythtv
<James2> any ideas why when i launch mythtv backend setup, all i get is a blank screen?
<James2> the terminal window shows no errors, and shows that it connected to the db etc
<rileyp> you mean mythtv-setup?
<rileyp> or mythbackend
<rileyp> if mythbackend you wont see anything as its just a daemon
<rileyp> mythtv-setup brings up a gui
<James2> mythtv-setup.real
<James2> checking on my drivers,
<rileyp> you dont need the .real
<James2> the nvidia driver is saying
<James2> no, thats what teh task bar says
<James2> i laucnhed it from the menu
<James2> the nvidia driver is saying "this driver is activated but not currently in use"
<rileyp> drivers? you dont set drivers in mythtv-setup
<James2> ive been googling, and not having the drivers setup proerly was one of the issues that was mentioned
<James2> i can seee the background of the mytht-setup prog, but none of the options show up
<rileyp> ahh so you want to install nvidia drivers
<rileyp> so have you run sudo nvidia-xconfig
<James2> ah right
<rileyp> to set up xorg.conf for nviida
<rileyp> go read how to install nv drivers please
<rileyp> then sudo servive gdm restart
<rileyp> and nv wil activate if you have the drivers installed
<rileyp> esle no screen and you sad
<rileyp> sadder
<James2> hmm
<James2> done ethat now vnc isnt working
<rileyp> if your unsure look in synaptic at what nv driver are installed
<James2> i used the proprietory drivers gui
<James2> 173 is installed
<rileyp> lol what version of nv card is it?
<rileyp> model sorry
<rileyp> a 440
<James2> 7300 GS
<James2> no its well old
<James2> its the newest nvidia card with a working svideo output
<rileyp> well thne you wont be running latest nv drivers I know
<James2> 8xxx series onwards they removed the svideo capabilities
<rileyp> maybe just run stock driver until you find a good guide for your card
<James2> as i found out when i tried upgrading the card a couple of years ago lol
<James2> no it must be running the nvidia driver for the tvout to work
<rileyp> well then find a guide its not a mythbuntu issue its a my nv card wont play cricket issue
<James2> well now i have no screen even when it boots
<James2> white and black vertical lines is all im getting now lol
<James2> and i cant ssh or vnc in lol
<rileyp> ctrl alt and f1
<James2> s
<James2> to skip whatever it was waiting for
<rileyp> and then sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rileyp> and then sudo service gdm restart
<rileyp> and you will have gui but no nv xorg,conf
<James2> ok, lets see what it was waiting for on the boot
<rileyp> that does not skip anything it simply puts you in a tty screen as apposed to the gnome which driver isnt working
<James2> damn i7 quad core with ssd boots fast :P
<Zinn> James2: Please watch your language.
<James2> and same issue on boot :S
<James2> hmm
<James2> and the same regardless which tty im looking at
<James2> once it boots gfx are fine however
<James2> perhaps this card is on its way out lol
<rileyp> I doubt you just nendd to set your xorg.conf correctly
<rileyp> need sorry
<James2> its fine once it boots
<James2> its only the "loading mythbuntu" screen which looks fugly
<rileyp> did you remove xorg.conf?
<James2> yes
<James2> this is post having done that
<rileyp> so now its not using nv driver ok
<James2> it did it before and after
<James2> as i ihave a picture on my monitor, yes
<James2> whe its set to use the nv driver, the only output goes to the svideo (which i have othing connected to) hence needing to use vnc
<rileyp> thats if you have your xorg.conf set that way you should be able to run both vga or dvi and svideo at same time you just need to make xorg.conf right
<James2> time to put vga=771 on the boot options
<James2> no snag with these cards
<James2> you can only use one of the outputs at a time
<James2> it cant clone the output as the svideo and monitor cannot display the same res
<rileyp> then you know more than I do about it so good luck...
<James2> you end up losing half the tv picture if you try cloning it
<James2> but why i have screwed  gfx during boot i haave no idea
<rileyp> dont clone
<James2> once X starts, they sort themselves out
<rileyp> run seperate res on each
<rileyp> in xorg.conf
<James2> where the kernel boot options in ubuntu
<James2> grub doesnt have a menu.lst, so where doe it get the list tof boot options from?
<rileyp> like this one here 2 diff displays 2 diff setups http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/User_Manual:JudderFree
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] User Manual:JudderFree - MythTV
<rileyp> grub2 is awesome
<rileyp> just gotta know its tricks
<James2> look i only have 1 screen to be configured on this system, a TV
<James2> i will not have a monitor connected once installed
<rileyp> Im not looking  :P
<James2> it will not even be remotely possible to plug a screen in, so i will not setup X for anything other than what i need
<James2> thats what vnc is for lol
<rileyp> ok thats good
<James2> and fyi, service gdm restart doesnt restart vnc
<rileyp> you just said you cant vnc
<James2> you have to reboot to have the same effect, while leaving vnc working
<rileyp> I know
<James2> if you service gdm restart, i then have to ssh in, issue a reboot command, and after the reboot i can vnc back in
<James2> yeah i couldnt vnc because you told me to restart gdm lol
<rileyp> I dint know you were using vnc you  said you couldnt
<rileyp> James this is going nowhere go find a guide on how to setup svideo. I think thoigh support is waneing in the newer kernels
<James2> youre really not helping lol
<James2> i dont need help setting up svideo
<James2> im trying to work out how to change the boot options given to the kernel by grub
<James2> so that i can see the screen while it is booting, ie BEFORE x is started
<James2> thats edit
<James2> /etc/default/grub
<James2> and grub-mkconfig btw
<rileyp> after you edit /etc/default/grub you need to run sudo update-grub
<rileyp> so that the grub menu is updated with your edits
<rileyp> grub mk config Im not usre if it even looks at etc/default/grub when making the configuration file
<James2> ty
<James2> i have a screen now having disable quiet and splash
<James2> no idea why splash rendered so wierdly tho
<James2> has anyone got any experience of running a DVB-T and DVB-S cards in the same system
<James2> mainly to do with listings info, as i can get listing info for both types by EIT,
<James2> but they share 90% of the same channels, all of which are updateable by xmltv
<James2> but channel numbers (and rarely times) vary between the different sources
<James2> also how can i force a particluar card dto be detected as a certain /dev/dvb/adaptorX
<James2> atm i have a dual channel nova-t card, and a dual dvb-s card
<James2> /dev/dvb/adaptor0/frontend0 and /dev/dvb/adaptor2/frontend0 are the dvb-t card
<James2> and
<James2> /dev/dvb/adaptor1/frontend0 and ../frontend1 are the dvb-s card
<James2> they do seem to be staying the same after reboots
<James2^2> h iguys
<rhpot1991> !ask
<Zinn> Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<James2^2> ok, with a system where i have DVB-T and DVB-S cards, i have added all the dvb-t channels, ive just added 100+ non conflicting dvb-s channels, but now it is asking me "insert all, insernt manually or ignore all" with 115 conflicting dvb chanels
<James2^2> what should i do?
<James2^2> i have created different input sources for dvb-t and dvb-s
<James2^2> any idea?
<James2^2> i know im going to have channels available on multiple inputs
<James2^2> eg, bbc1 could come from dvb-t or dvb-s
<James2^2> ooh now i have "off air" channels too lol
<James2^2> and now "channel xxxxx (xxxx xx) was found to be in conflict with other channels. please enter a unique channel number"
<James2^2> this is proving to be a right pita lol
<Number6> Any issues with upgrading to Natty?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-05-26
<Hoochster> quick question I THINK, have MythBuntu NATTY installed on my Master Backend, and just thought I would take a look at the logs, and I am getting the Permission denied message when trying to autoexpire.  My Mythstorage dirs are owned by my local user/video.  Do I need to change them to be owned by mythtv/video?
<Hoochster> does MythBuntu setup the backend to run as the mythtv user or my local user?
<tgm4883> Hoochster, recording dir should be owned by mythtv:mythtv
<Hoochster> tgm4883, thank, didn't quite know how mythbuntu handled it being as it keeps my local user for everything else, will try that
<duron23> rileyp, remember me ? few day back i have issue with mythtv, and went offline saying I will switch to maverick and see
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-05-27
<James2^2> hey guys, i seem to have lost the repo selection page from MCC.
<James2^2> any ideas where it has gone and/or how to change to 0.23.1 on 11.04
<James2^2> the backup restore system is a bit flaky too
<James2^2> i dod a backup before reinstalling this system
<James2^2> having re mapped /var/lib/mythtv to where all my recording are, and restoring the backup
<James2^2> i still have no chanels, or recorded programs
<James2^2> at least myth isnt showing them
<James2^2> i can see the files in /var/lib/mythtv/recordings
<James2^2> ok somehow mythbuntu-repos got removed,
<James2^2> but now it still isnt showing 0.23.1 as an option
<tgm4883> James2^2, 0.23.1 isn't a valid option for 11.04
<James2^2> so will a 0.23.1 backup restore properly on 0.24?
<James2^2> otherwise the backup i took is useless
<tgm4883> it should, you would still need to do the steps to upgrade the database to the new schema
<James2^2> got a link?
<tgm4883> nope
<tgm4883> going into mythtv-setup does it I believe
<James2^2> does myth use a preset password for mysql?
<tgm4883> no it uses a generated password
<James2^2> i like how my clean reinstall has the same mysql password as the backup i took (prior to restoring the backup that is)
<James2^2> lol must just be a billion to 1 fluke then :P
<tgm4883> no, the backup also backs up the password
<James2^2> i know, thats how i know the passwords are the same lol
<James2^2> /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt and the copy in the backup have the same password
<tgm4883> /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt should have been restored from the backup
<James2^2> i havent restored it yet lol
<James2^2> freaky :P
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> it is a random 8 character password right?
<James2^2> i was trying to get back to 0.23.x before i did the restore
<James2^2> yeah, as was the old one
<James2^2> its not based on the hostname as a seed or anything?
<James2^2> that might exlpain it lol
<tgm4883> just FYI, the restore process will crash unless you kill mcc-backend then start (with sudo) /usr/share/mythbuntu/mcc-backend
<tgm4883> How did you upgrade to 11.04?
<James2^2> yeah i got my mirc log from you telling me that the other day :P
<James2^2> its a clean install
<tgm4883> ok
<James2^2> from an iso downloaded ~2 days ago
<tgm4883> thats why mythbuntu-repos was not installed
<tgm4883> it's not part of the image
<James2^2> ah right
<James2^2> how do i deal with dulpicate channels
<James2^2> i have dvb-t and dvb-s
<James2^2> using just eit, i have created "eit" and "eit-freesat" video sources
<James2^2> i scanned dvb-t first
<James2^2> and when i scan with dvb-s it tells me a hundred or so conflicting channels were found
<James2^2> whats the best thing to do with them?
<James2^2> i know theres not that many, lol
<James2^2> yesterday when i tried, i noticed 3 or 4 copies of the same channels coming in from the dvb-s
<tgm4883> IDK, I don't scan for channels, I have a list
<James2^2> and it tried to make me specify a channel number for each of them
<James2^2> where do you get your list from?
<tgm4883> if you have two channels (on two tuners) that are the same and showing up twice you can change the callsign and name to match
<James2^2> is it somewhere that would have a nice uk list for me?
<tgm4883> then mythtv should see them as the same
<tgm4883> James2^2, nope, US here, Schedules Direct
<James2^2> ok, thats what i need to do for bbc 1 for example
<James2^2> is there a tool for doing it, or is just editing the database easier
<James2^2> sql geek here, so id probably be happier editing the db than using the tool tbh lol
<James2^2> ok, i just deleted all channels
<James2^2> gonna add the channels the other way round
<James2^2> dvb-s first, so now half hour wait lol
<James2^2> hmm or not
<James2^2> odd
<James2^2> if i try to scan channels using a vertical polarity, i get nothing
<James2^2> if i try to scan a horiz one, i get everything, including the vertical ones which failed
<James2^2> thats getting the details of freq, polarity, rate etc from lyngsat
<James2^2> ok this still isnt showing recordings that i had done prior to the reinstall
<James2^2> i have restored the db, i can see the files that are the progems
<James2^2> but watch recordigns is still empty
<James2^2> what is the mysql root password?
<James2^2> i havent set one, root doesnt have a ~/.my.cnf
<James2^2> and it wont let me log on to localhost without one
<James2^2> more important question i suppose, will starting the mysql server with --init-file to reset the root pass break anything
<James2^2> i hope mythtv just uses the mythtv user for all db access
<James2^2> ah well lets see
<James2^2> i have a backup of /var/lib/mysql just in case :P
<James2^2> ok im in :)
<James2^2> should /etc/mythtv/mythweb-htaccess exist?
<James2^2> putty always makesme chuckle when you do
<James2^2> shutdown -r now
<James2^2> "server unexpectedly closed connection"
<James2^2> wasnt unexpected :P
<James2^2> ok how do i delay the startup on the master backend
<James2^2> each time i reboot im getting "could not connect to the master backend"
<James2^2> and i have to ok the error
<James2^2> if i restart the frontend, it connects fine
<James2^2> on the same host this is, its like the frontend initially boots before the backend has fully started
<James2^2> so i could use a few second pause on the frontend startup
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-05-28
<James2^2>  can i use that with some kind of hack to make a combined frontend/backend give the backend an extra few seconds to load before the frontend connects
<James2^2> <+kormoc> James2^2, just add a sleep to your startup script?
<James2^2> <James2^2> im new to ubuntu, which script actually starts the frontend?
<James2^2> "apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"  wants to remove libavcodec52 and libavutil50. are these required by nythbuntu for normal operation?
<James2^2> or without it, how do i play mp3's with mythmusic?
<gandalfcome> I have MythTV 0.24 using mythbuntu 11.04. I also use the MCE remote, whenever I press down it jumps 2 instead of one. is that a known error?
<superm1> gandalfcome, run your apt updates
<superm1> there is a fix in updates
<James2> hey guys
<James2> during setup, on graphics options, does HDMI output count as tv out?
<qwebirc73479> I have just installed the repo on my 10.04 machine and about to move to 0.24.  When doing the upgrade is it best to do a apt-get dist-upgrade or just apt-get updgrade?  I notice just using upgrade it doesn't want to remove libmyth0.23
<James2> qwebirc73479: dont do it imho
<James2> well are you staying to 10.04 or wanting to upgrade the whole system to 11.04 as well?
<James2> just changing the mythtv repo should be ok, but if you want to upgrade the distro be prepared for some fun
<James2> i tried it a few days ago, upgrading from 10.04 with 0.23.x, did a backup first, did the upg to 0.24.x, then dist upgrade to 10.10, then to 11.04
<qwebirc73479> just staying at 10.04
<James2> the machine ended borked
<James2> you should be ok then, but still do a backup first imho
<qwebirc73479> I have some iso images I want to play but am using storage groups, so that is my motivation for going to 0.24
<James2> if you do "apt-get dist-upgrade" you are telling it to upgrade yo to 10.10
<James2> so do "apt-get upgrade"
<James2> once it finishes, do it again
<qwebirc73479> ah ok, and if I get a libmyth error remove libmyth0.23 manually?
<James2> no
<qwebirc73479> ok, I'll do the apt-get upgrade
<qwebirc73479> thanks
<James2> i noticed it didnt upgradee everything first time, it took a couple of runs to update everything
<James2> then i did the 10.10 update which seemed to work, but 10.10 to 11.04 i will never recommend to anyone lol
<James2> 3 days later im still configuring the system
<qwebirc73479> I think I will be staying clear of 11.04
<James2> 11.04 itself is cool
<James2> having installed clean from an iso
<James2> im just setting up my new secondary backend atm
<James2> anyone know about the "master backend info" page of setup
<James2> i have put in my pin, but it definiitely wont see my backend
<James2> i assume its looking at my local subnet, not the other building subnet where the master is
<James2> anyway i can tell it where to find it?
<James2> (this will b in the same building once configured)
<James2> well it continued ok :P
<James2> just connection test moaned about "couldnt find db logins"
<James2> ah cool, on first boot it pops up upnp failed and lets me specify the logins :)
<qwebirc73479> James2 just to let you know apt-get upgrade didn't work
<qwebirc73479> I needed to do an apt-get dist-upgrade because I was upgrading major package versions of mythtv
<qwebirc73479> works flawlessly now
<qwebirc73479> upgrade went smoothly
<James2> ah cool
<qwebirc73479> thanks for your help and advice on not upgrading to 11.04
<James2> any idea why a frontend would be blank
<James2> and not responding
<James2> just how much data does a frontend pull from the backend on startup?
<qwebirc73479> when I run the front end on my laptop (via wifi) it can take anywhere between 2-6 minutes
<qwebirc73479> not sure on the amount of data it pulls
<James2> "the front end crashed unexpectedly (exit code 137)
<James2> and then reloads automatically
<TandyUK> ok i have done 2 clean installs of mythbuntu in the last 3 days, rom the same disk
<TandyUK> one is primary backend and frontent, the other is a secondary backend and frontend
<TandyUK> they have completely different themes, and on the second theme chooser doesnt even list the one the primary is using as an option
<TandyUK> wtf?
<rileyp> TandyUK:  its you its not the disk
<TandyUK> and wow mythtv is slow over a vpn link (1mb link, with 35ms ping)
<TandyUK> well i hvent chosen a theme on either of them
<TandyUK> so what does it do, pick one at random?>
<rileyp> default is terra isnt it?
<rileyp> with mythbuntu
<TandyUK> surely id expect the same themes to be available though
<rileyp> did you run an update on 1
<TandyUK> they are both as up to date as can be
<TandyUK> ive followed the same process on both
<rileyp> sec backends are more trouble than joy in my experience
<TandyUK> dont think i want the sec backend for tv tho lol
<TandyUK> my primary backend is buried
<rileyp> as teh recording are only avaible while its switched on unless you record everything on the master
<TandyUK> the secondary frontend, is in the users lounge, and will have 2 vcr's attached to it for converting vhs tapes to digital format
<TandyUK> it has no 'tv' tuners
<rileyp> err  ok  vhs yuk
<TandyUK> yeah lol
<TandyUK> the user has several hundred old vhs movies to convert
<rileyp>  i run a 1080 projector on a screen 3 long a vhs tape would look like a sand pit on it
<TandyUK> then theyll get vido editing treatment on a different machine
<rileyp> thats 3 m long
<TandyUK> yeahwould look proper ugly on that lol
<TandyUK> the attraction of using myth for it, is the videos are all 3 hours long,
<TandyUK> so we can just tell myth to record from source X for 3 hours, job done
<TandyUK> then he has fun and games editing using LiVES on another machine
<rileyp> bettor off downloading said movie
<TandyUK> said movie only exists on vhs
<rileyp> unles its home movie
<TandyUK> or id say exactly the same thing :P
<TandyUK> and theres about 400 of them lol
<TandyUK> i wont tell you what the content is, Zinn might ban me lol
<Zinn> Hi TandyUK, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<rileyp> combo vhsmachine/dvd burner and sell when finished hit play and rec and done ? remove tab from vhs tape auto eject when finshed insert next tape and dvd
<TandyUK> no because they are up to 20 years old, and will need some remastering
<TandyUK> so it needs a stage between the vhs and dvd parts
<TandyUK> but that is the general idea, yeah
<TandyUK> they may also get edited, with selected scenes from different movies being turned into a new movie
<rileyp> so you need the best vcr player you can find and connect to  to video camera and then firewire to pc or buy a tv card with component or just svideo in
<TandyUK> yeah
<TandyUK> a myth tv with a pvr-500 in it
<TandyUK> with 2 vcrs attached to speed up the process
<TandyUK> oh and bonus, the mythtv can also play any content from the master backend in glorious 1080p on his 50" plasma screen
<TandyUK> so stop trying to suggest worse ideas lol
<rileyp> haha
<TandyUK> having spent about £5000 on various things (including a vcr/dvdr combo, various windows based video input cards/usb devices/etc), and about 8 years
<TandyUK> this IS the finall solution ;)
<TandyUK> and umpteen pc upgrades lol
<TandyUK> the last bit is a nice media center case to put  the 2nd backend in
<TandyUK> its the old primary backend, which i just replaced with a i7 quad core with 6gb ram
<TandyUK> and a 4tb raid 6 array
<TandyUK> that should handle 4 dvb-s2 streams lol
<TandyUK> i was testing it last night doing 11 simultaneous recordings, 4 simultaneus ad stripping and transcoding jobs
<TandyUK> and it once peaked out at 20% cpu use lol
<TandyUK> i *think* it should be ok for the next 10 years :P
<rileyp> lol i has atom 1.6 be and could record 12 channels at once  I did com flagging in teh ear;y hours and nver bothred with transcoding
<TandyUK> lol
<TandyUK> perhaps i did overspec the new backend a touch then :P
<rileyp> DVBt in au so mpeg2 goes straight to disk
<TandyUK> but the 3ghz i7 and gigabyte mobo were eon special offer
<rileyp>  nice setup I must admit
<rileyp> overkill but at least you can do whatever you want whenever you want no problem
<TandyUK> http://www.dvbshop.net/product_info.php/info/p2318_Mystique-SaTiX-S2-V2-CI-Dual--2xDVB-S2-CI-HDTV-MPEG4-H-264.html
<Zinn> [www.dvbshop.net] Mystique SaTiX-S2 V2 CI Dual, 2xDVB-S2 CI HDTV/MPEG4/H.264 - DVBSHOP - Technotrend,Mystique,Anysee,Digital Devices,Tevii,Shop
<TandyUK> thats the dual dvb-s2 card, plus the master backen has a nova-t 500
<TandyUK> the second backend has a pvr-500
<TandyUK> the original card we used with myth, before dvb was common :
<TandyUK> and of them ll i still thinnk the pvr-500 gives the best picture (given a decent source ofc) thanks to its hardware mpeg2 encoders
<TandyUK> ICE default IO error handler doing an exit(), pid = 1684, errno = 32
<TandyUK> my second frontend wont start, any ideas what that is?
<TandyUK> ah X problem
<TandyUK> BlackCurves-OSD) is missing a themeinfo.xml file  (and Gray-OSD)
<TandyUK> ok, so why would this frontend be missing the MythBuntu theme?
<TandyUK> its using Terra instead
<TandyUK> 2011-05-28 15:22:30.500 RingBuf(myth://192.168.48.221:6543/1011_20110528152211.mpg) Warning: Taking too long to be allowed to read..
<TandyUK> dammit so you mean i cant watch live tv over a 1mbps vpn, that just sucks :P
<TandyUK^2> "apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"  wants to remove libavcodec52 and libavutil50. are these required by nythbuntu for normal operation?
<TandyUK^2> or without it, how do i play mp3's with mythmusic?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-05-29
<lapion> I am using a ppa for r 0.24 mythtv and am having the following problems:
<lapion> when changing channels from my analog tuner to my digital tuner I sometimes get a black screen only and it can take some time before the change is made, if it is made at all..
<lapion> http://pastebin.com/gqbdGDfF
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] mythtv blackscreen - Pastebin.com
<lapion> and how do I reenable powersaver after a fontend crash without restarting X ?
<lapion> and also does anyone know how to get the theme manager to download anything ?
<lapion> *frontend
<TandyUK> ok i seem to be unable to schedule records
<peter__> Hi, completely new to mythtv. just installed mythbuntu, anybody know of some docomentation on how to configure a tv card?
<TandyUK> mythbuntu.org?
<Zinn> [mythbuntu.org] About Mythbuntu | Mythbuntu
<TandyUK> http://www.mythbuntu.org/wiki/installation-guide
<Zinn> [www.mythbuntu.org] Installation Guide | Mythbuntu
<peter__> thank you
<TandyUK> http://pastebin.com/ME4JNafw
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] Encoder 1 [ DVB : /dev/dvb/adapter1/frontend0 ] is local on myth-bedroom and is - Pastebin.com
<TandyUK> anyone have any idea what is wrong.
<TandyUK> I can watch live tv no problem, but this is now the second failure to schedule record
<TandyUK> and now i have missed the only chance to record those programs, so my mate will not be happy lol
<munson> sup all
<munson> um quick question i have vga connected to my tv and video is all working and remote to android phone works great but no sound...i have the audio out cable from computer to vga sound in on tv and still no sound...is there somethin i must configure before it works?
<TandyUK> plug the audio cable directly into speakers to check
<TandyUK> perhaps the tv settings are wrong
<TandyUK> also, from a shell run alsamixer and check the volume levels
<munson> kk
<TandyUK> i had problems with a very quiet output, which turned out to be all the volumes on 25%
<munson> k checking now
<munson> k settings on tv are fine it seems and when i did alsamixer in terminal it pulls up realtek audio somethin somethin...but in gui it pulls up intel somethin somethin
<munson> brb..gonna grab headphones and test the jack output on computer
<munson> hmm nope still no sound
<TandyUK> you have multiple sound cards by the looks of things
<TandyUK> an onboard, and a graphics card with hdmi out and integrated sound perhaps?
<TandyUK> pastebin the output of lspci -vv
<munson> i have an ati radeon x1550 pci 256meg card which is not being used
<munson> its in slot but vga is connected to onboard
<munson> that card only has svideo/dvi/vga  no hdmi
<TandyUK> im talking about sound cards, not gfx
<TandyUK> but still sounds like a no
<TandyUK> so pastebin
<munson> nope just onboard sound
<TandyUK> well if you are seeing realtek and intel, the system thinks it has 2
<TandyUK> ive never heard of intel using realtek chips (or vice versa)
<munson> u think bios issue?
<TandyUK> no idea
<TandyUK> pastbing the output of "lspci -vv"
<TandyUK> and i might e able tot tell you
<munson> kk
<munson> http://pastebin.com/t9FquF2V
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE/PE DRAM Control - Pastebin.com
<TandyUK> do lsusb  too
<TandyUK> Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)  is he only soundcard listed, so no idea why you are seeing a realtek one
<munson> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<munson> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 047d:102d Kensington Pilot Optical
<munson>    <---the rest says root hubbus
<munson> only hting connected usb is mouse
<munson> oops correction...card says intel..but chip says realtek
<munson> on alsamixer
<pteague> i moved & ended up with a different cable provider... & i keep finding various shows i thought i should be recording that aren't recording because the station channels are different... is there someway, either via the interface or via the database, to find out what shows are still trying to record based off the old channel listing?
<munson> any other ideas why sound doesn't work not even on backend or desktop view
<munson> went to shoutcast.com and played a stream and no sound still
<munson> i have dual male cable on computer to headphone jack and on tv its plugged into the vga audio input
<munson> which tv is set on vga so audio should work
<pteague> so no sound on the box at all, even from desktop via some other media player?
<munson> i don't have other media player thats why i tested shoutcast
<pteague> did you install from mythbuntu cd?
<munson> i just installed latest mythbuntu 11.04 i think it was and got the vid card working but hasn't had sound yet
<pteague> i haven't installed off 11.04 yet, but previous versions have had other media players installed
<munson> was thinkin maybe intel driver issue or somethin
<pteague> i'm not sure if 11.04 is set up to use pulseaudio by default like previous versions or not... guess you could start a terminal & `ps aux | grep pulse` & see if that turns up anything
<munson> munson    1993  0.0  0.1   3600   856 pts/1    S+   13:25   0:00 grep --color=auto pulse
<pteague> just showing the grep...
<munson> ya
<munson> installing mplayer now
<pteague> something else to check before checking if pulse is even installed (guessing it is)... if you have the volume (mixer) widget on your panel... try clicking that & see what it has listed for sound card
<munson> its not insalled cuz i don't see audio widget
<pteague> right click on panel -> add new item -> search for 'Mixer'
<munson> k added, ya thats same mixer i seen in the app menu
<pteague> what does it have listed for sound card when you open the window?
<munson> intel
<pteague> ok, i'm guessing it also doesn't have any controls showing by default? mine usually don't... click the select controls button & to start with, at least until you can figure out which ones you really need, go ahead & select all of them
<munson> Intel Corporation 82801DB
<munson> yup did that pteague
<munson> all are full volume
<pteague> oh ok, guessing you also unmuted any that were muted? hmm...
<munson> yup yup ;)
<munson> i guess i can load up my usb os and double check the audio see if onboard isn't broken
<pteague> oh fun... http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+Intel+Corporation+82801DB
<Zinn> [www.google.com] ubuntu Intel Corporation 82801DB - Google Search
<munson> oh great lmao
<pteague> i have the 82801i which emulates the realtek alc883 on this box & iirc it was just install & go... my work laptop worked except it has a software headphone jack & wouldn't shut the speakers off when i plugged headphones in... that finally got fixed in 11.04, don't remember if i had to set anything special or not
<munson> hmm
<pteague> intel, the spice of life
<munson> well i'll try what this website says
<munson> and whats PCM i see that on my tv
<munson> k i verfied that the audio cable to tv is working...i plugged my cellphone and played an mp3..so ya it must be that soundcard issue in 11.04
<Muzer> is 0.24.1 in some repo yet?
<Muzer> ah, my distupgrade to natty had disabled the mythbuntu PPAs
<Muzer> if I update myth via aptitude when there's a recording going on, will it interrupt the recording or will it all carry on working nicely until I choose to restart the backend?
<tgm4883> Muzer, IIRC, it will restart the backend
<Muzer> yeah, I did it after the programme ended and it did indeed restart the backend :)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-05-21
<kartouch> trixbox
<kartouch> oops :$
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-05-22
<bandit5432> do you only help with 12.04 i am having issues with xorg-edgers and  xorg-video-abi-11 since  xorg-video-abi-12 is installed
<CyberKnet2> tgm4883: Just doing an upgrade now via apt-get ... was curious if you had established (and pushed?) an update for the mysql database/ext4 combination issue? (slow performance with things like mythfilldatabase)
<tgm4883> CyberKnet2, upsteam is actually making that change
<tgm4883> let me check if they did that yet
<CyberKnet2> hmm.. didn't notice I was logged in as CyberKnet2 :)
<yuki-onna> any suggestion to get the front end to be able to use the tuners when he back end us supposedly using it but  the status shows it as not recurring anything?
<tgm4883> yuki-onna, the frontend never uses the tuners. It always asks the backend for stuff
<tgm4883> the backend uses tuners
<yuki-onna> but it says it is busy when i try to use live tv
<tgm4883> so if the backend thinks it's using tuners, you need to figure that out first
<tgm4883> yuki-onna, is it recording anything at that time?
<yuki-onna> no
<tgm4883> do you have backend logs?
<yuki-onna> i'd have to pull them up somehow or another what is the command line stuff for it?
<yuki-onna> i would have to get back to y o on the logs
<yuki-onna> i am goignt o bed
<tgm4883> pastebinit /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<yuki-onna> i got it to scan the channels and everything else and i only get the error it is busy when i try to do live tv :\
<yuki-onna> but will post it tomorrow, k?
<tgm4883> ok
<CyberKnet> thanks again tgm 4883 :)
<mycosys> Just want to check - with 0.25 a significant amount of decode should be able to be offloaded to the GPU on an old X4500HD shouldnt it? the X4500HD is enough to handle full HD mp2 and Xvid, correct?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-05-23
<Shadow__X> hey guys, mythvidexport wasnt working and wagnerp updated dataheap.py  http://code.mythtv.org/cgit/mythtv/commit/mythtv?id=ac20779aceb2b7d is there a way to know when that will be added into .25-fixes?
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> awhile :/
<tgm4883> Shadow__X, we need to put a process in place to move the builds once they are completed into the repo, rather than just having the repo build them itself
<tgm4883> to do that though, we need to update the version of launchpadlib on the source build server
<tgm4883> which we were going to just update that server, but we haven't done that yet
<Shadow__X> hmm is there anything i can do in the meantime? mythvidexport was an awesome feature that i used regularly
<tgm4883> Shadow__X, take a look at http://mythbuntu.org/wiki/developer-cheatsheet#Building
<Zinn> [mythbuntu.org] Developer Cheatsheet | Mythbuntu
<tgm4883> !buildqueue | Shadow__X
<Zinn> Shadow__X: https://launchpad.net/builders
<tgm4883> amd64 is backed up quite a bit, so I disabled the builds
<Shadow__X> i am not sure what i am looking at in #building. Are you suggesting for me to do a local build?
<Shadow__X> tgm4883: sorry, I am a bit confused
<tgm4883> Sorry, installing a server right now and on a tablet
<tgm4883> I'm going to try and get a build together tonight
<Shadow__X> its ok i understand and i appreciate the work you guys do
<Shadow__X> when you get a chance i wouldnt mind asking about the links
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-05-25
<Shadow__X> tgm4883: were you able to get the build up?
<tgm4883> Shadow__X, still haven't pushed a good solution to the builds breaking, but I've temporarly reenabled the builds and just kicked off one. I wouldn't try updating though though for a bit, it will be at least 8 hours until the amd64 builds are done.
<hotmanta> Hello, I found a problem with mythbuntu AMD64 repos, will cause mythweb package removal.
<Ron_P> Hi everyone!
<Ron_P> I am absolutely going crazy trying to get MyMote to work.  I have spend 13 hours trying to figure this out.  I have reinstalled MythBuntu 7 times, I have read every single article regarding MyMote issues, at this point I am willing to pay someone to help me get this to work (paypal).  I am able to Telnet to the machine and send commands from the local network without any issues, but for
<Ron_P> the life of me, I cannot get the Mymote app to work on my iphone.  What am I missing?
<Ron_P> I did a port forward too on the router to 6546 and the IP address of the host.  both front and end are combined into a single box.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-05-27
<dekarl> I added Mythbuntu to https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/805744 as me and another user ran into it when updating. seems to be an issue with autologin only
<Zinn> [bugs.launchpad.net] Bug #805744 “gdm won't start” : Bugs : Mythbuntu
<TrumpetX> morning everyone, got a question - maybe there's an answer out there.  I just upgraded my frontend to the latest (myth .25) and all of a sudden my "slim" profile playback is SUPER high contrast
<TrumpetX> if I swap to openGL, it's all better, but I can't do HD under openGL on this mini foxconn box i'm using as a frontend
<TrumpetX> is there some setting that changed or is this an ubuntu -> my video drivers issue?
<patdk-lap> what kind of video did it have?
<patdk-lap> you do know the vapdu isn't supported anymore, I believe
<TrumpetX> i was on the cpu profile
<TrumpetX> never used vapdu
<TrumpetX> the new .25 options don't have the cpu option anymore, just "normal" "slim" etc
<TrumpetX> afk for a bit
<tgm4883> patdk-lap, why isn't vdpau supported anymore?
<tgm4883> dekarl, we don't use gdm anymore, we use lightdm
<dekarl> tgm4883: so when I was asked "gdm or lightdm" while updating, that wasn't really a question?
<dekarl> I chose gdm :(
<tgm4883> hmm
<dekarl> i removed gdm, autologin still doesnt work and manual login only worked on third or fourth attempt.
<tgm4883> when were you asked
<tgm4883> I don't recall it asking during upgrade
<tgm4883> Did you install Ubuntu+mythtv, or Mythbuntu
<dekarl> I installed mythbuntu 11.04 last year, today I updated via 11.10 to 12.04
<dekarl> and I have to manually configure on IR event device to /dev/lirc0, whats the correct way to do that? change the configuration to the real device or add some rule to make the correct device show up as larc0?
<dekarl> I had to manually select the mythbuntu session to succeed. "[+40.14s] DEBUG: Failed to load session file /usr/share/xsessions/ubuntu.desktop: No such file or directory" is a failed attempt, and after selecting the proper session its "[+53.18s] DEBUG: Starting session mythbuntu as user user" instead
<tgm4883> dekarl, why is it trying to load ubuntu.desktop?
<tgm4883> odd
<dekarl> I guess thats the defaults from the lightdm package or something. maybe the installation order got confused by updating?
<dekarl> its possible I reinstalled gdm / lightdm as the ubuntu community suggested that...
<dekarl> could that explain where the autologin went, too?
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<tgm4883> honestly I usually recommend a fresh install and LTS->LTS
<dekarl> I'll try http://paste.ubuntu.com/1010126/
<Zinn> [paste.ubuntu.com] Ubuntu Pastebin
<tgm4883> dekarl, http://askubuntu.com/questions/106021/upgraded-mythbuntu-from-10-04-to-11-10-now-no-gui-display
<Zinn> [askubuntu.com] Upgraded Mythbuntu from 10.04 to 11.10 - Now no GUI display - Ask Ubuntu
<dekarl> the name of the helpful person sounds familar ;)
<tgm4883> dekarl, I just got that answer from a UF post by superm1 :)
<dekarl> which would explain the expample user name
<dekarl> that leaves the lirc device chosing issue. I'm quite happy that its not more for two upgrades in a row
<dekarl> you didnt switch to inputlirc in the meantime?
<tgm4883> nope
<Shadow__X> hey tgm4883 i am back and thanks for trying. I appreciate it
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-05-22
<Shadow__X> how can i disable the update popups and app crash popups on mythbuntu. I have tried disabling them using the various methods found online but it still pops up
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-05-23
<bobweaver> Hello there I have been working hard making a MythBuntu SDK I am at the point where I am going to start to register this as a project on launchpad and would like some feed back as to what I should name it
<tgm4883> bobweaver, jump in #ubuntu-mythtv-dev
<bobweaver> thanks tgm4883
<nyloc> hi, I have a strange problem with my mythtv-setup. If I enter any submenu like general or channels etc. mythtv-setup just shows me a blank white screen from which I can't return or do anything, only killing my xserver helps.
<nyloc> I'm on kubuntu 12.04 with lts-quantal kernel and intel graphic (core i5).
<lardman> not that I know much about mythtv, but is there any output in the terminal if you start it from there?
<nyloc> lardman: no idea because I cant get to the terminal if the setup shows me the white screen
<nyloc> couldn't find any log files for that.
<lardman> nyloc: run (iirc) mythtv-setup from a terminal if you can
<nyloc> lardman: Hmm, you gave me an idea i could redirect stdout and stderr to a file and have a look at that later on.
<nyloc> because I cant get to the terminal if mythtv-setup hangs my system
<lardman> oh I see, you can't just boot and run it afterward
<bobweaver> nyloc,  you could always push the log file to pastebinit
<bobweaver> cat /myt/log/file.txt | pastebinit
<bobweaver> in tty
<nyloc> bobweaver: Thanks, but I guess I somehow figured it out, it seems to be related to my graphics driver. As the problem doesn't exists if I use x11vnc to run mythtv-setup.
<bobweaver> I think that there is a debugging option also with myth-setup but I could be wrong
<bobweaver> Oo
<bobweaver> what is lspci -vnn | grep VGA
<nyloc> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:0102] (rev 09) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<nyloc> my kernel is 3.5.0-30-generic
<bobweaver> huh intel works OOB most the time
<bobweaver> let me ssh into my bacjkend
<nyloc> yeah but ubuntu had strange problems with the intel driver in the last few kernel updates, that why I switched to lts-quantal kernel.
<bobweaver> huh
<bobweaver> so this is 12.04
<nyloc> yeah
<bobweaver> myth 0.25 ?
<nyloc> yes
<nyloc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5695011/
<bobweaver> thansk
<bobweaver> nyloc,  when was the last time you upgaded  ?
<nyloc> the mythtv-setup log doesn't show anything suspicous, the 20:06::02ff sessions are the crashed ones http://paste.ubuntu.com/5695015/
<nyloc> bobweaver: 2 hours ago :P
<nyloc> sudo apt-get update && sudp apt-get upgrade is part of my daily routine :P
<bobweaver> do you have (I never used ) bu mythtv-dbg
<bobweaver> purge and re-install myth I would say or have you tried that ?
<bobweaver> or can you not afford to drop the tables ?
<nyloc> bobweaver:No haven't tried that caus I have a "not so easy" setup and my girlfriend will kill me if her tv-shows are not recorded :P
<bobweaver> I hear that
<bobweaver> you got gdb installed  ?
<bobweaver> maybe you can run it against mythbackend
<nyloc> bobweaver: I will investigate the problem a bit further tomorrow tonight I can't shut the tv down :P. Not yet but would be no problem to install gdb and the debugging sybols on my media pc
<lardman> hmm, Android frontend keeps crashing when I put in the backend address, not ideal
<bobweaver> lardman,  which one ?
<nyloc> the problem is not that of a showstopper as I can configure via x11vnc connection and I'm using xbmc to watch recordings.
<lardman> bobweaver: the officially endorsed beta one
<nyloc> bobweaver: And I'm not even sure if this only affects mythtv-setup or if mythfrontend is also affected.
<bobweaver> nyloc, what is DE ?
<bobweaver> unity gnome ?
<nyloc> kde with kwin
<nyloc> *duck*
<bobweaver> have you tried with a different window manager ?
<bobweaver> I have my own if you would like to try ?
<bobweaver> hacked and ported unity 2d
<bobweaver> must be on 12.04
<bobweaver> https://launchpad.net/~u2t/+archive/bleedingedge
<nyloc> thanks, I will have a look at it but I quiet a kde guy ;) qt developer since 3.0.
<bobweaver> just make sure that you install libqt4-declarative-particles    I forgot to add it to the d/control file
<bobweaver> it is qt
<bobweaver> qt/qml
<nyloc> bobweaver: ok, thats an arument
<bobweaver> nyloc,  I am also a qt dev
<nyloc> I will have a look at it
<bobweaver> nyloc,  it is Ubuntu TV hacked up
<bobweaver> you can add tgm4883  lens to it also that reads the backend recored shows and also videos on backend
<bobweaver> or scope sorry
<bobweaver> nyloc,  I was adding myth services to it when all hell took a turn and things got crazy and I stop deving it
<Zinn> bobweaver: Please watch your language.
<nyloc> lol
<nyloc> ok, I will check it out, but I have to go now. The dog almost rips my shoes off because he needs to go out. See you later.
<bobweaver> cya have a good one.  This is what I am working on atm (qt/qml)  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pttNcHJZFRI&list=PLB22HyVdO1Glqr7URWQEG_5KFu-MEO2wQ
<lardman> hmm, I see the Android frontend uses Zeroconf to find the backend, but for some reason my backend isn't showing anything that looks backend related as an available service
<lardman> though it does show other unrelated things being broadcast
<lardman> is there a special incantation?
<bobweaver> lardman,  have you tried to test the backend
<bobweaver> what is version of myth do you have services ?
<bobweaver> what happens if you putin
<bobweaver> DataBase.ipAddress()+":"+DataBase.port()+"/Capture/GetCaptureCardList"
<bobweaver> to a browser
<bobweaver> where DataBase.ipAddress()    ==  http://192.168.1.whatever    and port is the port that is listening
<lardman> bobweaver, I can't get the http://192.168.1.82:6543/Myth/GetHostName to work on Android tablet or the host machine
<bobweaver> sure htat string is right ?
<lardman> ah not host, but other machine on network
<lardman> yeah the IP is correct as I'm logged into the web interface
<lardman> and the port is the one listed in the settings
<bobweaver> http://192.168.1.82:6544/Content/GetVideo?Id=100
<bobweaver> try that
<bobweaver> looks like you are using wrong port unless you changed it
<bobweaver> or you can do
<lardman> rejected apparently
<lardman> no, I didn't change the port, just the default it setup when I installed it
<bobweaver> http://192.168.1.82:6544/Content/GetFileList?StorageGroup=Fanart
<bobweaver> default should be 6544 not 6543
<bobweaver> http://192.168.1.82:6544/Content/GetFileList?StorageGroup=Fanart       << put that in browser
<bobweaver> work ?
<lardman> rejected by the server
<bobweaver> Oo
<lardman> also with 653
<bobweaver> what is myth version
<bobweaver> 0.25 ?
<lardman> s/653/6543
<lardman> MythTV Version : v0.25.3-44-g94d67fc
<bobweaver> the api default sits on 6544 or so I though or know I should say I work with it everyday
<bobweaver> when was the last time you updated / upgraded ?
<lardman> I installed mythbuntu from a new download yesterday
<lardman> whole shebang
<bobweaver> update and upgrade
<lardman> yeah done that too
<tgm4883> lardman, did you enable the mythtv service in mythbuntu-control-centre
<bobweaver> good call tgm4883
<tgm4883> most likely, it's only listening on localhost
<lardman> tgm4883, hmm, not sure about that
<lardman> ok, will have a look see, can I do that remotely?
<bobweaver> you could x11vnc in or something like that though I think that that is over kill and also danger zone
<bobweaver> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwBbrngafl0
<bobweaver> sorry
<tgm4883>  look at /etc/mysql/conf.d/mythtv.cnf
<lardman> cat /etc/mysql/conf.d/mythtv.cnf
<lardman> [mysqld]
<lardman> #bind-address=0.0.0.0
<tgm4883> I don't recall what the default is
<tgm4883> try uncommenting that line, then restarting mysql and mythtv-backend
<lardman> done that, no change to the urls - they still don't work
<lardman> I also don't see an avahi broadcast that looks related
<lardman> I'll hold fire 'till tomorrow when I can go and log in locally - don't want to walk past my daughter's room and risk waking her up now!
<lardman> thanks for the suggestions, will check in tomorrow and let you know how I get on :)
<lardman> night all
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-05-25
<^Rabbit^> Has anyone used MythTV on Linux Mint or Linux Peppermint?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-05-26
<qwebirc80029> hi! beginner question: is mythbuntu able to view TV using DVB-T sticks?
<qwebirc80029> "watch TV" shows "There are no configured tuners" - but where do I configure them?
<Jay2k1> hi, i have a problem (duh). can anyone tell me how to force a specific display resolution with a nvidia card? i have a fullHD screen attached to my av receiver via HDMI and my htpc is connected to it as well. whenever the htpc boots up while the av receiver is off, mythtv has a 640x480 resolution
<Jay2k1> (X that is)
<Jay2k1> i can then press alt+f2 so i see the task bar, from there open the nvidia control panel and change the resolution from auto to 1920x1080 and click apply.
<Jay2k1> i can also click the "save current settings to xorg.conf" but even if i do, the next time it boots without "seeing" the display connected, it'll fall back to 640x480.
<Patrickdk> just set it in xorg.conf
<Jay2k1> well that's what the button does, isn't it?
<Jay2k1> i just copied the xorg.conf and then pressed that button and diff'd the two xorg.confs... they don't show differences
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-05-20
<Thorneo_> got a few questions bout mythbuntu .. Can someone help with
<Thorneo_> I would like to setup a split system with front end at my tv's and servers in server closet. Can i watch live tv on front eads with tuners in back eads?
<Jay2k1> yeah
<Jay2k1> that's the idea behind having frontend and backend processes separated
<Jay2k1> you can have a combined FE/BE or separate FE and BE machines or even an backend and multiple frontends (living room, sleeping room, ...)
<Thorneo_> ok then can I watch live tv from the tuners???
<Thorneo_> I tryied this with mythbuntu 8.04 a few years back and I could not get them to work correctly. Is it a little easier now with 14.04?
<Jay2k1> i don't really know
<Jay2k1> i started with mythtv 0.24 and a combined FE/BE
<Jay2k1> all that has changed since is i'm using 0.27 now :P
<Thorneo_> ok thank you for all the info so far.. It has really helped me out this far..
<Jay2k1> but the whole concept is you can have a backend machine with lots of big noisy harddrives and lots of tuners somewhere in the basement and then a few slim, efficient, silent frontend machines that can do everything a local frontend could do too
<Jay2k1> including streaming recordings, watching live tv etc.
<qwebirc84703> Hi - if i already have a mysql server, do i need to install the one that comes with mythbuntu? Or can I just point the software to my database?
<superm1> qwebirc84703: you can point it at your existing one if you'd like
<qwebirc84703> If I install Mythbuntu, won't I get another database? Or do i need to install MythTV (just backend)?
<tgm4883> qwebirc84703: I don't have instructions to install it to another mysql server, but it should be doable
<tgm4883> Should just need to install mythtv-backend, but we need to get the db populated somehow
<qwebirc84703> Googling on the db population hasn't produced anything, but I would think there is a way also...
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-05-21
<Hydr0p0nX> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/User_Manual:Initial_Installation#MythTV_database_setup
<Hydr0p0nX> also, according to  http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/MythTV-HOWTO_-_0.26#First_things_first , you can pull down the mc.sql from the database/ directory included with the source package
<Thorneo_> :-D
<Thorneo_> Is the quick start guide up to date with current verion of mythbuntu??
<superm1> I don't think its been updated yet. Thanks for volunteering :)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-05-22
<jya_> anyone knows of a good guide to get resume from a IR remote working? Used to have this working in 10.04, and that broke once I upgraded to 12.04… Now I’d like to get this feature back.
<jya_> followed every single guide I could find with no luck
<jya_> that one was the best : http://bernaerts.dyndns.org/linux/74-ubuntu/220-ubuntu-resume-usb-hid
<jya_> but still doesn't work... i can resume from any usb devices (keyboard or mouse), just not the one I want
<Krishnamurti> who knows how to config mythtv on ubuntu?
<Krishnamurti> anyone here?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-05-25
<jya_> superm1: I think I have the full screen issue completely sorted now...
<croppa> I have an Intel DH67CL motherboard running ubuntu 12.04 and I wish to have analogue and hdmi sound at once
<croppa> I have tried parefs with no luck. It only outputs to the last selected before selecting simultaneous output. Any sujestions ?
<jya_> croppa: analog stereo or analog multi-channel?
<superm1> Cool, want me to double check again?
<jya_> superm1: yes that will be nice
<jya_> BTW, I’ve just spent two hours wondering why the AlwaysOnTop setting had no effect
<jya_> well, the two hours was mostly spent trying to find out why suddenly X wouldn’t start
<jya_> well, it’s actually XFce that doesn’t support that setting
<superm1> Oh wow really
<jya_> so it makes it rather useless, seeing that’s the default window manager in mythbuntu
<superm1> Well that's too bad
<jya_> all started when I restarted my main frontend
<jya_> and bang, once again i got a popup about how there was a problem earlier and if i wanted to report it
<superm1> Well glad you figured that out. I guess we need to remove the package that does those popups then
<superm1> And that's the only solution
<jya_> it is supported well by unity, but unfortunately, X seems to block when you disable EDIT and force the modeline in xorg.conf (which is what I’ve always done, so I get access to more refresh rate than 50, 60 and 24)
<jya_> s/EDIT/EDID
<jya_> very annoying.. spent so much time trying to get full screen to work, and i have to choose between good refresh rates but crap system UI, or nice system UI, and crap refresh rate
<jya_> superm1: you can try yourself with this skeleton of qt application:
<jya_> http://www.avenard.org/files/qttest.tgz
<jya_> untar it, type qmake, then make
<jya_> run ./qttest
<jya_> that application opens a full screen window, with always on top
<jya_> with unity you can switch to any other application
<jya_> with xfce, it’s as if it was just a plain app (no on-top business)
<jya_> so, that begs the question: what is the package doing those popup ?
<superm1> jya_: it's 'update-notifier' i believe
<superm1> i wonder if it's worth dpkg-diverting it when myth is installed
<superm1> and having it use a myth send notify type stuff
<superm1> when crashes appear etc
<superm1>  /usr/bin/update-notifier calls /usr/lib/update-notifier/system-crash-notification i think
<superm1> so if we divert system-crash-notification to a shell script to check if mythfrontend is running and send a myth send notify it might clean stuff up better
<jya_> superm1: could always write a custom one that uses myth notification instead
<jya_> would look nicer and more integrated
<jya_> and far less intrusive
<jya_> as you can control where the notification appears (e.g. not during playback)
<superm1> there is a way to have it just "upload" crash reports automatically, but it will require a bit more investigation
<jya_> let me know if you need more information on how to display a notification within myth, the mythtv wiki is rather complete on that topic
<superm1> yep, will do
<jya_> that would be really cool to use myth notification imho
<superm1> so did you merge the fullscreen stuff into devel027candidates already?
<jya_> yes
<superm1> do you have debs already for that?  would save me rebuilding with the patches
<jya_> i did notice an issue when using a dual-screen system and you configure myth to adjust the refresh rat
<jya_> it doesn’t behave nicely
<jya_> i do: www.avenard.org/files/ubuntu-repos
<superm1> that's a corner case at least
<jya_> i believe this is related to this bug: https://code.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/11498
<jya_> mythmainwindow does what it is supposed to do, and get the screen dimension
<jya_> but then myth attempts to adjust the refresh rate
<jya_> but it does so on all screens rather than the one configured
<jya_> so in my case, my projector can do 24, 50, 60Hz, but my 17” dell can only do 60 and 75
<jya_> so myth set the refresh rate at 50Hz, so the Dell choke on it, and X drops it
<jya_> so now you only have one screen connected.
<superm1> oh that makes sense
<jya_> and the full screen display, while full screen is set to the lesser resolution of the dell (1280x1024 vs 1920x1080)
<superm1> so myth would have to start tracking all screens to do it properly here
<jya_> so you have a small content of images in that big full screen
<jya_> at least, that’s my reading of the situation
<jya_> restarting mythfrontend or going back into the appearance menu fixes the issue
<jya_> tbh, I don’t know how the old code used to behave, because i had never spent as much time debugging a particular functionality
<jya_> all the issues i’ve encountered, I’m not sure if the issue is in Qt, X or Unity
<superm1> but most people will just have a single screen anyway for myth
<jya_> I can reproduce with my little qttest app, the issue I had when the window is full screen, and you make it change screen, the screen is now frozen
<jya_> until you tab out and then back in, and hop, magic the window is now on the other screen
<jya_> yeah, I figured that much…
<jya_> and at least now, people installing mythtv in a classic ubuntu will have a more pleasant experience with myth
<jya_> no more offset window and the like
<jya_> looking at git log, there had been at least 3 devs over the past 4 years that have attempted to resolve that problem
<superm1> wow
<jya_> 4 including me
<jya_> this one: https://code.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/9589
<jya_> test, revert, test, revert.. including original submitter
<superm1> well nice job
<superm1> it does seem to work properly launched either way in unity as well as i'm not reproducing the same thing with the xfce menu bar anymore either now
<jya_> if you look at the actual commit, it really makes no sense at all… what i’ve done shouldn’t be required
<jya_> yes, the menu bar is gone too
<jya_> I’m going to check if the new stuff is an actual regression with GUI/Video and multi-display
<superm1> it seems like it's a workaround for a QT bug really that you need to have the delayed action
<jya_> if yes, I’ll attempt to fix it tonight, if not I push the merge
<jya_> actually, the delay action isn’t required anymore…
<jya_> could remove it altogether
<jya_> but i couldn’t be bothered removing it, and I use the delay mechanism for another thing i have in the queue
<jya_> so I left it, as it allows a static API
<jya_> I had a patch allowing to resize at will the main window, and not just the playback code
<superm1> ah i see
<jya_> the call to resize(), makes the need for a delayed fixedSize() redundant
<jya_> actually, that resize() is what makes everything works at start up
<jya_> simple as that
<jya_> but you do need to change the show() method when you update the appearance setting
<jya_> cool, I have my refresh rates properly working. it’s that 3xx nvidia bugs, that drop the first modeline in the list
<jya_> superm1: where is the screen saver setting in unity ?
<jya_> never mind
<jya_> found it:brightness and lock
<jya_> so intuitive...
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-05-18
<Hilikus> hello
<Hilikus> i'm trying to upgrade from 14.10 to 15.04 and the upgrade process says that mythtv will be removed. is mythtv not compatible with ubuntu 15.04 or am i doing something wrong?
<tgm4883> Hilikus: if it's just the package "mythtv" that should be fine as it's just a metapackage that pulls in other packages
<tgm4883> Hilikus: that said, we do recommend LTS releases, but it should work on 15.04
<Hilikus> mytharchive, mythbrowser, mythbuntu-bare-client, mythgallery, mythmusic, mythnetvision, mythnews, mythtv, mythtv-database, mythtv-theme-mythbuntu, mythweather, mythweb
<Hilikus> those are the ones to be removed
<Hilikus> tgm4883:  but i don't see mythtv-backend so i guess i should be fine?
<tgm4883> err, probably not
<tgm4883> mythtv-database is probably necessary
<tgm4883> that's removing an awful lot, very odd
<tgm4883> Hilikus: that said, you could let it remove it then just reinstall the packages on the other side
<tgm4883> not sure why it wants to remove them though
<tgm4883> are you running the mythtv updates repo
<Hilikus> i don't think so, i have in the past but in 14.10 i don't think so since the version is still the one on the ubuntu multiverse repo: 2:0.27.1+fixes.20140624.aa822f5-0ubuntu2: all
<tgm4883> yea probably not then
<tgm4883> although you should, that package is almost 1 year old
<Hilikus> yea, i noticed, i was planning on doing that after the upgrade
<tgm4883> since your running the one in the repo, you might ask in #ubuntu to see if they can figure out why it's wanting to remove it
<tgm4883> but I think you should be fine to just reinstall the package after the upgrade
<Hilikus> tgm4883: i'll do that, thanks a lot
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-05-19
<Hilikus> after updating ubuntu, when i start mythfrontend it askis for the first-time configuration. how can i make it recognize the old config? the mysql table mythconverge is still there AFAICS
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-05-21
<Hilikus> i'm trying to configure the mythbuntu 0.27 repo via mythbuntu control centre but when i check the checkbox and click apply i get "No changes found."
<Hilikus> any way to fix this?
<tgm4883> odd
<tgm4883> Hilikus: I can't really troubleshoot that right now. What I can do is give you the command to ensure the repo is active
<Hilikus> ok, that works too. thank you tgm4883
<tgm4883> Hilikus: you should be able to add it by doing 'sudo apt-add-repository ppa:mythbuntu/0.27'
<tgm4883> then just update as normal
<Hilikus> tgm4883: let me ask you one more thing. in that repo, is there some kind of stability or it really is just a nightly snapshot of whatever the developers committed?
<tgm4883> Hilikus: so what it is, is upstream has multiple branches. They have a master branch and branches for each release of mythtv
<tgm4883> fixes go into master, then after some testing they get backported into the 0.27 branch
<Hilikus> ah ok, if it's not master then it's ok for me
<tgm4883> that repo contains nightly builds of whatever is in the 0.27 branch. So while it is automated builds of a branch, it does have some testing in that the fixes are tested in master first
<tgm4883> The 0.28 repo does contain nightly builds from master, only because 0.28 isn't released yet. When 0.28 gets closer to release, an upstream branch for it will be made, we'll move where we're pulling the builds for the 0.28 repo to that new branch, and we'll make a 0.29 repo that points at master
<tgm4883> We recommend running the latest released version repo
<Hilikus> great. that's what we do at work as well
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-05-23
<qwebirc51177> After my last update the login password screen appeared. I never set it up to need a log in password and my SUDO password doesn't work. Do I have to reload the system or is there a way around it? Everything I've read say it is very hard to crack the log in.
<tgm4883> qwebirc51177: you don't have to reload
<tgm4883> and I'm not sure what you were reading, but if you have physical access to the box, it's pretty easy
<tgm4883> unless of course you encrypted your disk
<qwebirc51177> I haven't tried booting from usb because I wouldn't know where to look to remove the log in screen
<qwebirc51177> it's 32 bit machine
<tgm4883> qwebirc51177: during boot up you should be able to select recovery mode in grub
<tgm4883> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<tgm4883> the standard way should work
<qwebirc51177> Thanks Tom I'll give it a try. This NUBE is learning some everyday, Don't know how I missed this in Wiki
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-05-25
<RavenII> How do I install the latest Myth (.28) to ubuntu? It only seems to install .27
<skd5aner> Hello!  I've got mythbuntu 14.04.4 LTS installed on one of my frontends.  I was curious, is there a way to do an upgrade to mythbuntu 16.04 via the CLI, using something like do-release-upgrade?
<skd5aner> when I try to run it, it says no upgrade available.  /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades is set to prompt=lts
<tgm4883> skd5aner: LTS releases don't get upgrade prompts until the first point release
<tgm4883> around July
<skd5aner> ahhhhh, ok... makes sense...
<skd5aner> so, I guess is there anyway in the meantime to upgrade mythtv to 0.28 on the frontend, because I've already upgraded my backend to 0.28
<skd5aner> (backend is non-mythbuntu, just standard ubuntu and compiled mythtv source)
<tgm4883> skd5aner: do you not use the recommended PPAs?
<skd5aner> tgm4883: forgive me, I forgot about the ppas.  I've been so hands off with this for years with the exception of the occasional update :)
<skd5aner> so, just add this: https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/ubuntu/0.28 ?
<skd5aner> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mythbuntu/0.28
<tgm4883> yea
<skd5aner> tgm4883: thank you!
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-05-27
<qwebirc96010> hello, I have a hardware setup with 3 WinTV-HVR-1250 PCIe cards, and 1 pcHDTV 5500 PCI card, but I'm not able to get all 4 of them recording.  All 4 cards are dectected by the operating systems that I have used (mythbuntu 14.04, mythbuntu 16.04), but only 3 of them scan channels and record propertly.
<qwebirc96010> The fourth card, which i'm almost certain is one of the WinTV-HVR-1250 cards, while being recognized as a recorder under '/dev/dvb' does not scan any channels (0 channels detected), and so i obviously cannot record anything with it.  So, i'm only able to record 3 ATSC channels simultaneously at the moment, and I'd like to be able to this machine to record 4 ATSC channels simultaneously.
<qwebirc96010> so, i'm trying to figure out if there is a kernel device driver paramater for example, the 'cx23885' module parameter, that can be tweaked to make all 4 cards (all 3 WinTV-HVR-1250 cards) working as intended.  So, i'm looking into tweaking one of the 'cx23885' parameters like -  vbibufs, vid_limit, mpegbufs  - to see if any of these will get the desired result.
<qwebirc96010> I know I had to set the kernel parameter "vmalloc=320M" to get 2 WinTV-HVR-1600 PCI cards to work on a different machine.  So, i'm wondering if something similar can be modified to get all 4 cards working on this machine.
<qwebirc96010> does '#define CX23885_MAXBOARDS 8'  mean that up to 8 WinTV-HVR-1250 cards can be installed on the same system and capable of recording 8 different channels simultaneously??
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-05-28
<qwebirc96010> can dust/debris on a PCIe hvr card prevent it from scanning channels or recording properly?
<Hydr0p0nX> how do I get UDF formatted dvd's to automount? ISO format dvd's do and bluray disks do, just not udf dvd
<Hydr0p0nX> how do I get UDF formatted dvd's to automount? ISO format dvd's and bluray disks automount as expected, just not udf dvds.
<qwebirc96010> Hydr0p0nX:  if you mean automount at boot time, AFAIK, then you probably need to modify '/etc/fstab'.  If you're talking about automount by the desktop manager, then mythbuntu's "file manager" or other configuration utility should automatically be mounting UDF images... are the UDF disks that you're trying to mount closed disks..  Were the disks "closed" after burning?
<qwebirc96010> If not that might possibly be why, althought that might still be a bug in Ubuntu.  Were the disks written to a rewritable DVD?  because AFAIK, some rewritable DVD brands are notorious for not being recognized... but in either case, it might be a bug in Ubuntu.
<Hydr0p0nX> how do I get UDF formatted dvd's to automount? ISO format dvd's and bluray disks automount as expected, just not udf dvds. the dvd is retail purchased movie, not something that was burned
<Hydr0p0nX> how do I get UDF formatted dvd's to automount? ISO format dvd's and bluray disks automount as expected, just not udf dvds. the dvd is retail purchased movie, not something that was burned, dmesg shows it being mounted by udf-fs but it never actually mounts
<bonelifer> Hydr0p0nX: can't help you but say GOOGLE and this https://askubuntu.com/questions/653445/ubuntu-14-04-lts-automount-cd-dvd-to-media
<Hydr0p0nX> I've spent weeks in google
<Hydr0p0nX> manually mounting the drive works, it's just the automount that fails
<bonelifer> not sure what version, but maybe look at this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/76860/cd-dvd-drive-not-mounted-when-inserted-with-disc-of-any-kind   it says to install udftools.
<Hydr0p0nX> udftools is installed
<Hydr0p0nX> udf automounts fine for bluray, just not dvd
<Hydr0p0nX> same drive
<Hydr0p0nX> dmesg even says udf-fs is mounting the drive, it just doesn't do it unless I explictily mount it
<Hydr0p0nX> As for version, VERSION="14.04.4 LTS, Trusty Tahr" and kernel  4.2.0-34-generic #39~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP
<bonelifer> This post suggests UDF DVD Video should be fstype iso9660 as opposed to udf: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/util-linux/+bug/44233
<bonelifer> you'd probably get better responses on either ubuntuforums or askubuntu
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-05-29
<Hydr0p0nX> yea, everything I've found says it's been "fixed" for 3 years
<Hydr0p0nX> just makes the, line of just push this button, drop the disk in, and select watch disk not work sometimes for the GF
<bonelifer> the few dvd's I still have have made their way through handbrake, and are in my Kodi Library
<Hydr0p0nX> i'm trying to get all of mine converted, but in the mean time, still have a ton that have to be watched by dropping it in
<bonelifer> the rest are recorded via mythtv and commercial edited and sent through handbrakecli
<bonelifer> I just hit 1991 movies in my Kodi library, I'm fairly sure I'd have fingers leftover if I counted the ones from DVD's
<Hydr0p0nX> I have <30dvds, the gf has a few hundred
#ubuntu-mythtv 2017-05-24
<qwebirc8183> hi there. i have tried install mythbuntu control centre on 3 different linux os and keep getting the following error when i load it exception in applystatetogui of plugin plugins. the os i have tried is mint ubuntu and ubuntu mate
